# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  [WoW] [7.0.3.22293] Release Info Dump Thread

## -Ryuk-

x64 and rebased to 0x0!



```
#  [x64]CVar Dumper by -Ryuk- # 


#  Format: NAME = ADDRESS // COMMENT # 


accountName = 0x014A1A70; // Saved account name 
accountList = 0x014A1A78; // List of wow accounts for saved Blizzard account 
g_accountUsesToken = 0x014A1A80; // Saved whether uses authenticator 
playIntroMovie = 0x014A1CD8; // Starting expansion movie to play on startup 
movieSubtitle = 0x014A1CE0; // Show movie subtitles 
engineSurvey = 0x014A1CC8; // Whether to send the engine survey to the servers 
raidOrBattleCount = 0x014A1CD0; // How many times we've sent a raid or battleground survey to the servers 
checkAddonVersion = 0x014A1A88; // Check interface addon version number 
lastAddonVersion = 0x014A1A90; // Addon interface version number from previous build 
enableMouseSpeed = 0x014A1E30; // Enables setting a custom mouse sensitivity to override the setting from the operating system. 
mouseSpeed = 0x014A1E28; // None 
fullDump = 0x014A1E38; // When you crash, generate a full memory dump 
Errors = 0x014A1E38; // None 
showErrors = 0x014A1E40; // None 
ErrorLevelMin = 0x014A1E48; // None 
ErrorLevelMax = 0x014A1E50; // None 
ErrorFilter = 0x014A1E58; // None 
DesktopGamma = 0x014A1E68; // None 
Gamma = 0x014A1E60; // None 
lastCharacterIndex = 0x014A1A98; // Last character selected 
readTerminationWithoutNotice = 0x014A1AA0; // Status of the Termination without Notice notice 
lastReadTerminationWithoutNotice = 0x014A1AA8; // Last version for which the Termination without Notice notice was read 
readScanning = 0x014A1AB0; // Status of the Scanning notice 
readContest = 0x014A1AB8; // Status of the Contest notice 
seenCharacterUpgradePopup = 0x014A1AC0; // Seen the free character upgrade popup 
screenshotFormat = 0x014A1CF8; // Set the format of screenshots 
screenshotQuality = 0x014A1D00; // Set the quality of screenshots (1 - 10) 
expandUpgradePanel = 0x014A1AC8; // Controls whether the upgrade panel is expanded or collapsed. 
useIPv6 = 0x014A1AC8; // Enable the usage of IPv6 sockets 
disableServerNagle = 0x014A1AD0; // Disable server-side nagle algorithm 
advancedCombatLogging = 0x014A1A68; // Whether we want advanced combat log data sent from the server 
bnetLogSeverity = 0x014A1AE0; // Set Battle.net's debug logging severity level 
skipStartGear = 0x014A1AD8; // Whether we should show starter gear on character create 
overrideArchive = 0x014A1CE8; // Whether or not the client loads alternate data 
asyncThreadSleep = 0x014A1C70; // Engine option: Async read thread sleep 
asyncHandlerTimeout = 0x014A1C78; // Engine option: Async read main thread timeout 
enableBGDL = 0x014A1C80; // Background Download (on async net thread) Enabled 
agentUID = 0x014A1D08; // The UID provided by Battle.net to be passed to Agent 
timingMethod = 0x014A1CF0; // Desired method for game timing 
launchAgent = 0x014A1CF0; // Set this to have the client start up Agent 
M2UseThreads = 0x014A1E70; // multithread model animations 
M2ForceAdditiveParticleSort = 0x014A1E78; // force all particles to sort as though they were additive 
M2UseInstancing = 0x014A1E80; // use hardware instancing 
M2UseLOD = 0x014A1E88; // use model lod 
ffxRectangle = 0x014AF660; // use rectangle texture for full screen effects 
ffxAntiAliasingMode = 0x014AF668; // Anti Aliasing Mode 
daltonize = 0x014AF680; // Attempt to correct for color blindness (set colorblindSimulator to type of colorblindness) 
colorblindWeaknessFactor = 0x014AF678; // Amount of sensitivity. e.g. Protanope (red-weakness) 0.0 = not colorblind, 1.0 = full weakness(Protanopia), 0.5 = mid weakness(Protanomaly) 
colorblindSimulator = 0x014AF670; // Type of color blindness 
animFrameSkipLOD = 0x014C8D30; // animations will skip frames at distance 
hotReloadModels = 0x014C8D38; // Allow an active model to be reloaded when a new version is detected in the bin folder.  If this is disabled, the model data will only be refreshed after all game objects using the model are deleted 
forceLODCheck = 0x014C8D40; // If enabled, we will skip checking DBC for LOD count and every m2 will scan the folder for skin profiles 
streamingCameraRadius = 0x014CABB0; // Base radius of the streaming camera. 
streamingCameraMaxRadius = 0x014CABB8; // Max radius of the streaming camera. 
streamingCameraLookAheadTime = 0x014CABC0; // Look ahead time for streaming. 
hbaoNormals = 0x014D03A8; // Use Normals for HBAO 
hbaoBias = 0x014D03B0; // HBAO Bias 
hbaoRadius = 0x014D03B8; // HBAO Radius 
hbaoPowerExp = 0x014D03C0; // HBAO Power Exponent 
hbaoBlurSharp = 0x014D03C8; // HBAO Blur Sharpness 
SoundUseNewBusSystem = 0x014D0608; // use the new bus structure or fallback to the old one 
debugSoundPlayerSpellsOnlyOnPlayerBus = 0x014D0610; // None 
SoundPerf_VariationCap = 0x014D0618; // Limit sound kit variations to cut down on memory usage and disk thrashing on 32-bit machines 
Sound_EnablePositionalLowPassFilter = 0x014D0620; // Environmental effect to make sounds duller behind you or far away 
BrowserNavigateLog = 0x014D0F90; // Enables Logging of browser navigation requests (Requires /reload) 
hwDetect = 0x015128F0; // do hardware detection 
videoOptionsVersion = 0x01512908; // Video options version 
gxApi = 0x015128B0; // graphics api 
gxWindow = 0x015128C8; // toggle fullscreen/window 
gxMaximize = 0x01512900; // maximize game window 
gxMonitor = 0x015128B8; // monitor 
gxFullscreenResolution = 0x01512890; // resolution 
gxWindowedResolution = 0x01512898; // windowed resolution 
gxNewResolution = 0x01512888; // resolution to be set 
gxPreferWindowedFullscreen = 0x015128D0; // prefer which fullscreen mode for toggle 
gxRefresh = 0x015128A0; // refresh rate 
gxTripleBuffer = 0x015128A8; // triple buffer 
gxVSync = 0x015128C0; // vsync on or off 
gxAspect = 0x015128F8; // constrain window aspect 
gxCursor = 0x015128D8; // toggle hardware cursor 
gxFixLag = 0x015128E0; // prevent cursor lag 
gxMaxFrameLatency = 0x015128E8; // maximum number of frames ahead of GPU the CPU can be 
gxStereoEnabled = 0x01512918; // Enable stereoscopic rendering 
windowResizeLock = 0x01512910; // prevent resizing in windowed mode 
graphicsQuality = 0x01512930; // save for Graphics Quality Selection 
RAIDgraphicsQuality = 0x01512938; // save for Raid Graphics Quality Selection 
gxStereoConvergence = 0x01512920; // Set stereoscopic rendering convergence depth 
gxStereoSeparation = 0x01512928; // Set stereoscopic rendering separation percentage 
UnitNameGuildTitle = 0x01556ED8; // None 
WorldTextStartPosRandomness = 0x01556ED8; // None 
WorldTextScreenY = 0x01556F00; // None 
WorldTextCritScreenY = 0x01556F08; // None 
WorldTextRandomXY = 0x01556F10; // None 
WorldTextRandomZMin = 0x01556F18; // None 
WorldTextRandomZMax = 0x01556F20; // None 
WorldTextNonRandomZ = 0x01556F28; // None 
WorldTextGravity = 0x01556EE0; // None 
WorldTextRampPow = 0x01556EE8; // None 
WorldTextRampPowCrit = 0x01556EF0; // None 
WorldTextRampDuration = 0x01556EF8; // None 
forceEnglishNames = 0x015570B4; // None 
gameTip = 0x015576D0; // ¸ 
ObjectSelectionCircle = 0x016924D8; // Selection Circle Alpha 
outlineMouseOverFadeDuration = 0x016924C8; // None 
outlineSelectionFadeDuration = 0x016924D0; // None 
showfootprintparticles = 0x01692BD8; // toggles rendering of footprint particles 
pathSmoothing = 0x01692BE0; // NPC will round corners on ground paths 
cloakFixEnabled = 0x01692BE8; // None 
GameObjForceMouseOver = 0x01694420; // 0=off 1=on 
SplineOpt = 0x01694688; // toggles use of spline coll optimization 
MaxObservedPetBattles = 0x016B8BB0; // Maximum number of observed pet battles 
smoothUnitPhasing = 0x016B8CC0; // The client will try to smoothly switch between the same on model different phases. 
smoothUnitPhasingDistThreshold = 0x016B8CC8; // Distance threshold to active smooth unit phasing. 
smoothUnitPhasingUnseenPurgatoryTimeMs = 0x016B8CD0; // Time to keep unit displays in purgatory before letting go of them, if they were just unseen. 
smoothUnitPhasingDestroyedPurgatoryTimeMs = 0x016B8CD8; // Time to keep unit displays in purgatory before letting go of them, if they were destroyed 
smoothUnitPhasingActorPurgatoryTimeMs = 0x016B8CE0; // Time to keep client-actor displays in purgatory before letting go of them, if they were despawned 
smoothUnitPhasingEnableAlive = 0x016B8CE8; // Use units that have not despawn yet if they match, in hopes the despawn message will come later. 
smoothUnitPhasingAliveTimeoutMs = 0x016B8CF0; // Time to wait for an alive unit to get it's despawn message 
smoothUnitPhasingVehicleExtraTimeoutMs = 0x016B8CF8; // Extra time to wait before releasing a vehicle, after it has smooth phased. This allows it's passengers to smooth phase as well. 
bodyQuota = 0x016C0800; // Maximum number of componented bodies seen at once 
EnableMicrophone = 0x016ECD50; // Enables the microphone so you can speak. 
EnableVoiceChat = 0x016ECD50; // Enables the voice chat feature. 
PushToTalkButton = 0x016ECD58; // String representation of the Push-To-Talk button. 
Sound_NumChannels = 0x016ECD58; // number of sound channels 
Sound_EnableReverb = 0x016ECD60; // None 
Sound_OutputDriverIndex = 0x016ECD68; // None 
Sound_OutputDriverName = 0x016ECD70; // None 
Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverIndex = 0x016ECD78; // None 
Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName = 0x016ECD80; // None 
Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverIndex = 0x016ECD88; // None 
Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName = 0x016ECD90; // None 
Sound_DSPBufferSize = 0x016ECD98; // sound buffer size, default 0 
Sound_OutputSampleRate = 0x016ECDB0; // output sample rate 
Sound_EnableMode2 = 0x016ECDA0; // test 
Sound_EnableMixMode2 = 0x016ECDA8; // None 
Sound_EnableSFX = 0x016ECDB8; // None 
Sound_EnableAmbience = 0x016ECDC0; // Enable Ambience 
Sound_EnableErrorSpeech = 0x016ECDC8; // error speech 
Sound_EnableMusic = 0x016ECDD0; // Enables music 
Sound_EnablePetBattleMusic = 0x016ECDD8; // Enables music in pet battles 
Sound_EnableAllSound = 0x016ECDE0; // None 
Sound_EnableDialog = 0x016ECDE8; // all dialog 
Sound_MasterVolume = 0x016ECDF0; // master volume (0.0 to 1.0) 
Sound_SFXVolume = 0x016ECDF8; // sound volume (0.0 to 1.0) 
Sound_MusicVolume = 0x016ECE00; // music volume (0.0 to 1.0) 
Sound_AmbienceVolume = 0x016ECE08; // Ambience Volume (0.0 to 1.0) 
Sound_DialogVolume = 0x016ECE10; // Dialog Volume (0.0 to 1.0) 
Sound_ListenerAtCharacter = 0x016ECE18; // lock listener at character 
Sound_EnableEmoteSounds = 0x016ECE20; // None 
Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay = 0x016ECE28; // None 
Sound_EnableArmorFoleySoundForSelf = 0x016ECE30; // None 
Sound_EnableArmorFoleySoundForOthers = 0x016ECE38; // None 
Sound_EnableDSPEffects = 0x016ECE40; // None 
Sound_EnablePetSounds = 0x016ECE68; // Enables pet sounds 
Sound_MaxCacheSizeInBytes = 0x016ECE50; // Max cache size in bytes 
Sound_MaxCacheableSizeInBytes = 0x016ECE58; // Max sound size that will be cached, larger files will be streamed instead 
FootstepSounds = 0x016ECE60; // play footstep sounds 
Sound_EnableSoundWhenGameIsInBG = 0x016ECE48; // Enable Sound When Game Is In Background 
enableWowMouse = 0x016ECF30; // Enable Steelseries World of Warcraft Mouse 
cameraSavedDistance = 0x016ED4C0; // None 
cameraSavedVehicleDistance = 0x016ED4D0; // None 
cameraSavedPetBattleDistance = 0x016ED4E0; // None 
cameraSavedPitch = 0x016ED4F0; // None 
mouseInvertYaw = 0x016ED500; // None 
mouseInvertPitch = 0x016ED510; // None 
cameraBobbing = 0x016ED520; // None 
cameraHeadMovementStrength = 0x016ED530; // None 
cameraHeadMovementWhileStanding = 0x016ED540; // None 
cameraHeadMovementRange = 0x016ED550; // None 
cameraHeadMovementSmoothRate = 0x016ED610; // None 
cameraDynamicPitch = 0x016ED560; // None 
cameraDynamicPitchBaseFovPad = 0x016ED570; // None 
cameraDynamicPitchBaseFovPadFlying = 0x016ED580; // None 
cameraDynamicPitchSmartPivotCutoffDist = 0x016ED590; // None 
cameraOverShoulder = 0x016ED5A0; // None 
cameraLockedTargetFocusing = 0x016ED5B0; // None 
cameraDistanceMoveSpeed = 0x016ED5C0; // None 
cameraPitchMoveSpeed = 0x016ED5D0; // None 
cameraYawMoveSpeed = 0x016ED5F0; // None 
cameraBobbingSmoothSpeed = 0x016ED600; // None 
cameraFoVSmoothSpeed = 0x016ED630; // None 
cameraDistanceSmoothSpeed = 0x016ED620; // None 
cameraGroundSmoothSpeed = 0x016ED640; // None 
cameraHeightSmoothSpeed = 0x016ED650; // None 
cameraPitchSmoothSpeed = 0x016ED660; // None 
cameraTargetSmoothSpeed = 0x016ED670; // None 
cameraYawSmoothSpeed = 0x016ED680; // None 
cameraFlyingMountHeightSmoothSpeed = 0x016ED690; // None 
cameraViewBlendStyle = 0x016ED6A0; // None 
cameraView = 0x016ED6B0; // None 
camerasmooth = 0x016ED880; // None 
cameraSmoothPitch = 0x016ED890; // None 
cameraSmoothYaw = 0x016ED8B0; // None 
cameraSmoothStyle = 0x016ED8C0; // None 
cameraSmoothTrackingStyle = 0x016ED8A0; // None 
cameraCustomViewSmoothing = 0x016ED870; // None 
cameraZDamp = 0x016EDF20; // None 
cameraTerrainTilt = 0x016EDF30; // None 
cameraTerrainTiltTimeMin = 0x016EE8A0; // None 
cameraTerrainTiltTimeMax = 0x016EE8B0; // None 
cameraWaterCollision = 0x016EE8C0; // None 
cameraHeightIgnoreStandState = 0x016EE8D0; // None 
cameraPivot = 0x016EE8E0; // None 
cameraPivotDXMax = 0x016EE8F0; // None 
cameraPivotDYMin = 0x016EE900; // None 
cameraDive = 0x016EE910; // None 
cameraSurfacePitch = 0x016EE920; // None 
cameraSubmergePitch = 0x016EE930; // None 
cameraSurfaceFinalPitch = 0x016EE940; // None 
cameraSubmergeFinalPitch = 0x016EE950; // None 
cameraDistanceMaxFactor = 0x016EE960; // None 
cameraPitchSmoothMin = 0x016EE970; // None 
cameraPitchSmoothMax = 0x016EE980; // None 
cameraYawSmoothMin = 0x016EE990; // None 
cameraYawSmoothMax = 0x016EE9A0; // None 
cameraSmoothTimeMin = 0x016EE9B0; // None 
cameraSmoothTimeMax = 0x016EE9C0; // None 
taintLog = 0x017337E8; // Whether taint logging is enabled 
scriptProfile = 0x017337F8; // Whether or not script profiling is enabled 
deselectOnClick = 0x01733800; // Clear the target when clicking on terrain 
autoInteract = 0x01733808; // Toggles auto-move to interact target 
autoStand = 0x01733810; // Automatically stand when needed 
autoDismount = 0x01733818; // Automatically dismount when needed 
autoDismountFlying = 0x01733820; // If enabled, your character will automatically dismount before casting while flying 
autoUnshift = 0x01733828; // Automatically leave shapeshift form when needed 
autoClearAFK = 0x01733830; // Automatically clear AFK when moving or chatting 
blockTrades = 0x01733838; // Whether to automatically block trade requests 
blockChannelInvites = 0x01733840; // Whether to automatically block chat channel invites 
lootUnderMouse = 0x01733840; // Whether the loot window should open under the mouse 
autoLootDefault = 0x01733848; // Automatically loot items when the loot window opens 
autoLootRate = 0x01733A50; // Rate in milliseconds to tick auto loot 
alwaysCompareItems = 0x01733BD0; // Always show item comparison tooltips 
SpellTooltip_DisplayAvgValues = 0x01733BD0; // Toggles the spread from (min-max) to (avg) 
breakUpLargeNumbers = 0x01733BD8; // Toggles using commas in large numbers 
superTrackerDist = 0x01733BE0; // None 
spellBookSort = 0x01733BE8; // None 
interactOnLeftClick = 0x01733850; // Test CVar for interacting with NPC's on left click 
assistAttack = 0x01733858; // Whether to start attacking after an assist 
autoSelfCast = 0x01733860; // Whether spells should automatically be cast on you if you don't have a valid target 
stopAutoAttackOnTargetChange = 0x01733868; // Whether to stop attacking when changing targets 
showTargetOfTarget = 0x01733870; // Whether the target of target frame should be shown 
targetOfTargetMode = 0x01733878; // The conditions under which target of target should be shown 
showTargetCastbar = 0x01733880; // Show the spell your current target is casting 
showVKeyCastbar = 0x01733888; // If the V key display is up for your current target, show the enemy cast bar with the target's health bar in the game field 
showVKeyCastbarOnlyOnTarget = 0x01733890; // None 
showVKeyCastbarSpellName = 0x01733898; // None 
maxSpellStartRecoveryOffset = 0x017338A8; // Determines how far ahead of the end of a spell start recovery the spell system can be before allowing spell request to be sent to the server 
lossOfControl = 0x017338A8; // Enables loss of control spell banner 
lossOfControlRoot = 0x017338B0; // Setting for Loss of Control - Root 
rotateMinimap = 0x017338B0; // Whether to rotate the entire minimap instead of the player arrow 
minimapZoom = 0x017338B8; // The current outdoor minimap zoom level 
minimapInsideZoom = 0x017338C0; // The current indoor minimap zoom level 
minimapAltitudeHintMode = 0x017338C8; // Change minimap altitude difference display. 0=none, 1=darken, 2=arrows 
scriptErrors = 0x017337F0; // Whether or not the UI shows Lua errors 
scriptWarnings = 0x017338D0; // Whether or not the UI shows Lua warnings 
screenEdgeFlash = 0x017338D0; // Whether to show a red flash while you are in combat with the world map up 
displayFreeBagSlots = 0x017338D8; // Whether or not the backpack button should indicate how many inventory slots you've got free 
displayWorldPVPObjectives = 0x017338E0; // Whether to show world PvP objectives 
streamStatusMessage = 0x017338E8; // Whether to display status messages while streaming content 
emphasizeMySpellEffects = 0x017338E8; // Whether other player's spell impacts are toned down or not. 
allowCompareWithToggle = 0x01733C40; // None 
countdownForCooldowns = 0x01733C40; // Whether to use number countdown instead of radial swipe for action button cooldowns or not. 
mapFade = 0x01733B80; // Whether to fade out the world map when moving 
trackQuestSorting = 0x01733B80; // Whether to sort the last tracked quest to the top of the quest tracker or use proximity sorting 
mapAnimStartDelay = 0x017338F0; // Start delay for the alpha animation 
profanityFilter = 0x017338F0; // Whether to enable mature language filtering 
spamFilter = 0x017338F8; // Whether to enable spam filtering 
chatBubbles = 0x01733900; // Whether to show in-game chat bubbles 
chatBubblesParty = 0x01733908; // Whether to show in-game chat bubbles for party chat 
removeChatDelay = 0x01733910; // Remove Chat Hover Delay 
guildShowOffline = 0x01733918; // Show offline guild members in the guild UI 
guildMemberNotify = 0x01733920; // Receive notification when guild members log on/off 
guildRewardsUsable = 0x01733928; // Show usable guild rewards only 
guildRewardsCategory = 0x01733930; // Show category of guild rewards 
chatMouseScroll = 0x01733C60; // Whether the user can use the mouse wheel to scroll through chat 
enableTwitter = 0x01733C60; // Whether Twitter integration is enabled 
twitterGetConfigTime = 0x01733C80; // Last time that we got Twitter configuration data successfully 
twitterShortUrlLength = 0x01733C68; // Number of characters that non-https URLS get shortened to 
twitterShortUrlLengthHttps = 0x01733C70; // Number of characters that https URLS get shortened to 
twitterCharactersPerMedia = 0x01733C78; // Number of characters needed when attaching media to a Twitter post 
showSpenderFeedback = 0x01733AD8; // Show animation when spending power for builder/spender bar 
findYourselfMode = 0x01733AD8; // Highlight you character. 0 = circle, 1 = circle & outline 
findYourselfInRaidOnlyInCombat = 0x01733AE8; // Highlight your character in Raids only when in combat 
findYourselfInBGOnlyInCombat = 0x01733AF8; // Highlight your character in Battlegrounds only when in combat 
findYourselfAnywhereOnlyInCombat = 0x01733B08; // Highlight your character only when in combat 
findYourselfInRaid = 0x01733B18; // Always Highlight your character in Raids 
findYourselfInBG = 0x01733B28; // Always Highlight your character in Battlegrounds 
findYourselfAnywhere = 0x01733B38; // Always Highlight your character 
nameplateResourceOnTarget = 0x01733B48; // Nameplate class resource overlay mode. 0=self, 1=target 
nameplateOtherAtBase = 0x01733B48; // Position other nameplates at the base, rather than overhead 
alwaysShowActionBars = 0x01733938; // Whether to always show the action bar grid 
secureAbilityToggle = 0x01733938; // Whether you should be protected against accidentally double-clicking an aura 
floatingCombatTextCombatDamage = 0x01733940; // Display damage numbers over hostile creatures when damaged 
floatingCombatTextCombatDamageStyle = 0x01733A60; // No longer used 
floatingCombatTextCombatDamageAllAutos = 0x01733948; // Show all auto-attack numbers, rather than hiding non-event numbers 
floatingCombatTextCombatDamageDirectionalOffset = 0x01733950; // Amount to offset directional damage numbers when they start 
floatingCombatTextCombatDamageDirectionalScale = 0x01733958; // Directional damage numbers movement scale (0 = no directional numbers) 
floatingCombatTextCombatLogPeriodicSpells = 0x01733960; // Display damage caused by periodic effects 
floatingCombatTextPetMeleeDamage = 0x01733968; // Display pet melee damage in the world 
floatingCombatTextPetSpellDamage = 0x01733970; // Display pet spell damage in the world 
floatingCombatTextCombatHealing = 0x01733978; // Display amount of healing you did to the target 
floatingCombatTextCombatHealingAbsorbTarget = 0x01733980; // Display amount of shield added to the target. 
floatingCombatTextCombatHealingAbsorbSelf = 0x01733988; // Shows a message when you gain a shield. 
floatingCombatTextFloatMode = 0x01733990; // The combat text float mode 
enablePetBattleFloatingCombatText = 0x01733990; // Whether to show floating combat text for pet battles 
useCompactPartyFrames = 0x017338A0; // Use the new raid frames for parties 
buffDurations = 0x017338A0; // Whether to show buff durations 
noBuffDebuffFilterOnTarget = 0x01733BA0; // Do not filter buffs or debuffs at all on targets 
showToastOnline = 0x01733BA0; // Whether to show Battle.net message for friend coming online 
showToastOffline = 0x01733BA8; // Whether to show Battle.net message for friend going offline 
showToastBroadcast = 0x01733BB0; // Whether to show Battle.net message for broadcasts 
showToastFriendRequest = 0x01733B98; // Whether to show Battle.net message for friend requests 
showToastConversation = 0x01733BB8; // Whether to show Battle.net message for conversations 
UberTooltips = 0x01733BC0; // Show verbose tooltips 
showTutorials = 0x01733BC0; // display tutorials 
showNPETutorials = 0x01733BC8; // display NPE tutorials 
raidFramesDisplayClassColor = 0x01733998; // Colors raid frames with the class color 
calendarShowWeeklyHolidays = 0x01733998; // Whether weekly holidays should appear in the calendar 
calendarShowDarkmoon = 0x017339A0; // Whether Darkmoon Faire holidays should appear in the calendar 
calendarShowBattlegrounds = 0x017339A8; // Whether Battleground holidays should appear in the calendar 
calendarShowLockouts = 0x017339B0; // Whether raid lockouts should appear in the calendar 
calendarShowResets = 0x017339B8; // Whether raid resets should appear in the calendar 
nameplateShowSelf = 0x017339D0; // None 
nameplateShowEnemies = 0x017339D8; // None 
nameplateShowEnemyMinions = 0x017339E0; // None 
nameplateShowEnemyPets = 0x017339E8; // None 
nameplateShowEnemyGuardians = 0x017339F0; // None 
nameplateShowEnemyTotems = 0x017339F8; // None 
nameplateShowEnemyMinus = 0x01733A00; // None 
nameplateShowFriends = 0x01733A08; // None 
nameplateShowFriendlyMinions = 0x01733A10; // None 
nameplateShowFriendlyPets = 0x01733A18; // None 
nameplateShowFriendlyGuardians = 0x01733A20; // None 
nameplateShowFriendlyTotems = 0x01733A28; // None 
nameplateShowAll = 0x01733A30; // None 
unitHighlights = 0x01733A38; // Whether the highlight circle around units should be displayed 
enablePVPNotifyAFK = 0x01733A48; // The ability to shutdown the AFK notification system 
serviceTypeFilter = 0x01733A58; // Which trainer services to show 
autojoinPartyVoice = 0x01733A68; // Automatically join the voice session in party/raid chat 
autojoinBGVoice = 0x01733A70; // Automatically join the voice session in battleground chat 
talentFrameShown = 0x01733A40; // The talent UI has been shown 
talentPointsSpent = 0x01733A40; // The player has spent a talent point 
timeMgrAlarmEnabled = 0x01733A80; // Toggles whether or not the time manager's alarm will go off 
combatLogRetentionTime = 0x01733A80; // The maximum duration in seconds to retain combat log entries 
combatLogReducedRetentionTime = 0x01733A90; // The maximum duration in seconds to retain combat log entries when we're low on memory 
currencyTokensUnused1 = 0x01733AA0; // Currency token types marked as unused. 
currencyTokensUnused2 = 0x01733AB0; // None 
currencyTokensBackpack1 = 0x01733AC0; // Currency token types shown on backpack. 
currencyTokensBackpack2 = 0x01733AD0; // None 
showTokenFrameHonor = 0x01733AE0; // The token UI has shown Honor 
predictedHealth = 0x01733AE0; // Whether or not to use predicted health values in the UI 
predictedPower = 0x01733AF0; // Whether or not to use predicted power values in the UI 
threatWarning = 0x01733B00; // Whether or not to show threat warning UI (0 = off, 1 = in dungeons, 2 = in party/raid, 3 = always) 
threatWorldText = 0x01733B10; // Whether or not to show threat floaters in combat 
threatShowNumeric = 0x01733B20; // Whether or not to show numeric threat on the target and focus frames 
threatPlaySounds = 0x01733B30; // Whether or not to sounds when certain threat transitions occur 
lfgSelectedRoles = 0x01733B50; // Stores what roles the player is willing to take on. 
lfdCollapsedHeaders = 0x01733B58; // Stores which LFD headers are collapsed. 
lfdSelectedDungeons = 0x01733B60; // Stores which LFD dungeons are selected. 
pvpSelectedRoles = 0x01733B68; // Stores what roles the player will fulfill in a BG. 
lfgListSearchLanguages = 0x01733B70; // A simple bitfield for what languages we want to search in. 
lastTalkedToGM = 0x01733B78; // Stores the last GM someone was talking to in case they reload the UI while the GM chat window is open. 
colorChatNamesByClass = 0x01733B88; // If enabled, the name of a player speaking in chat will be colored according to his class. 
autoFilledMultiCastSlots = 0x01733B88; // Bitfield that saves whether multi-cast slots have been automatically filled. 
secondaryProfessionsFilter = 0x01733B90; // If enabled, secondary profession world quests icons will be shown on world maps 
questPOI = 0x01733B90; // If enabled, the quest POI system will be used. 
dangerousShipyardMissionWarningAlreadyShown = 0x01733BF0; // Boolean indicating whether the shipyard's dangerous mission warning has been shown 
petJournalFilters = 0x01733BF0; // Bitfield for which collected filters are applied in the pet journal 
petJournalTypeFilters = 0x01733BF8; // Bitfield for which type filters are applied in the pet journal 
petJournalSourceFilters = 0x01733C00; // Bitfield for which source filters are applied in the pet journal 
petJournalSort = 0x01733C08; // Sorting value for the pet journal 
mountJournalFilters = 0x01733C10; // Bitfield for which collected filters are applied in the mount journal 
mountJournalSourceFilters = 0x01733C18; // Bitfield for which source filters are applied in the mount journal 
toyBoxSourceFilters = 0x01733C20; // Bitfield for which source filters are applied in the toybox 
heirloomCollectedFilters = 0x01733C20; // Bitfield for which collected filters are applied in the heirloom journal 
heirloomSourceFilters = 0x01733C28; // Bitfield for which source filters are applied in the heirloom journal 
transmogrifySourceFilters = 0x01733C30; // Bitfield for which source filters are applied in the  wardrobe at the transmogrifier 
wardrobeSourceFilters = 0x01733C38; // Bitfield for which source filters are applied in the wardrobe in the collection journal 
displayedRAFFriendInfo = 0x01733C48; // Stores whether we already told a recruited person about their new BattleTag friend 
Outline = 0x01733C48; // Outline Mode 
EmitterCombatRange = 0x01733C58; // Range to stop shoulder/weapon emissions during combat 
NonEmitterCombatRange = 0x01733C50; // Range to stop shoulder/weapon emissions outside combat 
advJournalLastOpened = 0x01733AC8; // Last time the Adventure Journal opened 
hideAdventureJournalAlerts = 0x01733AC8; // Hide alerts shown on the Adventure Journal Microbutton 
splashScreenBoost = 0x01733AA8; // Show boost splash screen id  
seenAsiaCharacterUpgradePopup = 0x01733AA8; // Seen the free character upgrade popup (Asia) 
showSpectatorTeamCircles = 0x01733AB8; // Determines if the team color circles are visible while spectating or commentating a wargame 
flashErrorMessageRepeats = 0x01733C88; // Flashes the center screen red error text if the same message is fired. 
outdoorMinAltitudeDistance = 0x01733C88; // Minimum altitude distance for outdoor objects when you are also outdoors before the altitude difference marker displays 
garrisonCompleteTalent = 0x01733C90; // None 
garrisonCompleteTalentType = 0x01733C98; // None 
ShowQuestUnitCircles = 0x01733CA0; // Determines if units related to a quest display an indicator on the ground. 
AllowDangerousScripts = 0x01733CA8; // None 
uiScale = 0x017339C8; // The current UI scale 
useUiScale = 0x017339C0; // Whether or not the UI scale should be used 
ffxGlow = 0x01792458; // full screen glow effect 
TargetNearestUseOld = 0x01792550; // Use pre-7.0 'nearest target' functionality 
TargetPriorityIncludeBehind = 0x01792558; // If set, include target's behind the player in priority target selection 
TargetPriorityAllowAnyOnScreen = 0x01792560; // If set, and no 100% correct target is available, allow selecting any valid in-range target (2 = also out-of-range) 
TargetPriorityHoldHighlightDelay = 0x01792568; // Delay in Milliseconds before priority target highlight starts when holding the button 
TargetPriorityCombatLock = 0x01792570; // 1=Lock to in-combat targets when starting from an in-combat target. 2=Further restrict to in-combat with player. 
TargetPriorityCombatLockHighlight = 0x01792578; // 1=Lock to in-combat targets when starting from an in-combat target. 2=Further restrict to in-combat with player. (while doing hold-to-target) 
TargetPriorityPvp = 0x01792580; // When in pvp, give higher priority to players and important pvp targets (2 = all pvp targets, 3 = players only) 
TargetPriorityPvpLock = 0x01792588; // Lock to important pvp targets when starting from a pvp target. 
TargetPriorityPvpLockHighlight = 0x01792590; // Lock to players when starting from a player target in pvp. (while doing hold-to-target) 
TargetPriorityValueBank = 0x01792598; // Selects the scoring values bank for calculating target priority order 
nameplateMaxDistance = 0x017A3790; // The max distance to show nameplates. 
nameplateTargetBehindMaxDistance = 0x017A3798; // The max distance to show the target nameplate when the target is behind the camera. 
nameplateMotion = 0x017A37A0; // Defines the movement/collision model for nameplates 
nameplateMotionSpeed = 0x017A37A8; // Controls the rate at which nameplate animates into their target locations [0.0-1.0] 
nameplateOverlapH = 0x017A37B0; // Percentage amount for horizontal overlap of nameplates 
nameplateOverlapV = 0x017A37B8; // Percentage amount for vertical overlap of nameplates 
nameplateGlobalScale = 0x017A37C0; // Applies global scaling to non-self nameplates, this is applied AFTER selected, min, and max scale. 
nameplateMinScale = 0x017A37D0; // The minimum scale of nameplates. 
nameplateMaxScale = 0x017A37D8; // The max scale of nameplates. 
nameplateLargerScale = 0x017A37C8; // An additional scale modifier for important monsters. 
nameplateMinScaleDistance = 0x017A37E0; // The distance from the max distance that nameplates will reach their minimum scale. 
nameplateMaxScaleDistance = 0x017A37E8; // The distance from the camera that nameplates will reach their maximum scale. 
nameplateMinAlpha = 0x017A37F0; // The minimum alpha of nameplates. 
nameplateMaxAlpha = 0x017A37F8; // The max alpha of nameplates. 
nameplateMinAlphaDistance = 0x017A3800; // The distance from the max distance that nameplates will reach their minimum alpha. 
nameplateMaxAlphaDistance = 0x017A3808; // The distance from the camera that nameplates will reach their maximum alpha. 
nameplateSelectedScale = 0x017A3810; // The scale of the selected nameplate. 
nameplateSelectedAlpha = 0x017A3818; // The alpha of the selected nameplate. 
nameplateSelfScale = 0x017A3820; // The scale of the self nameplate. 
nameplateSelfAlpha = 0x017A3828; // The alpha of the self nameplate. 
nameplateSelfBottomInset = 0x017A3830; // The inset from the bottom (in screen percent) that the self nameplate is clamped to. 
nameplateSelfTopInset = 0x017A3838; // The inset from the top (in screen percent) that the self nameplate is clamped to. 
nameplateOtherBottomInset = 0x017A3840; // The inset from the bottom (in screen percent) that the non-self nameplates are clamped to. 
nameplateOtherTopInset = 0x017A3848; // The inset from the top (in screen percent) that the non-self nameplates are clamped to. 
nameplateLargeBottomInset = 0x017A3850; // The inset from the bottom (in screen percent) that large nameplates are clamped to. 
nameplateLargeTopInset = 0x017A3858; // The inset from the top (in screen percent) that large nameplates are clamped to. 
POIShiftComplete = 0x017D5450; // None 
incompleteQuestPriorityThresholdDelta = 0x017D5458; // None 
detailDoodadInstancing = 0x01808228; // Detail doodad instancing 
farclip = 0x01808540; // Far clip plane distance 
nearclip = 0x01808548; // Near clip plane distance 
horizonStart = 0x018081D0; // Horizon start distance 
particleDensity = 0x01808550; // Particle density 
particleMTDensity = 0x01808558; // Multi-Tex particle density 
waterDetail = 0x01808568; // Water surface detail 
rippleDetail = 0x01808570; // Ripple surface detail 
reflectionMode = 0x01808578; // Reflection mode 
reflectionDownscale = 0x01808580; // Reflection downscale 
sunShafts = 0x01808588; // SunShafts 
refraction = 0x01808590; // Refraction 
bspcache = 0x018081D8; // BSP node caching 
worldPoolUsage = 0x018081E0; // Usage static/dynamic/stream 
terrainAlphaBitDepth = 0x01808200; // Terrain alpha map bit depth 
groundEffectDensity = 0x018081E8; // Ground effect density 
groundEffectFade = 0x018081F0; // Ground effect fade 
groundEffectDist = 0x018081F8; // Ground effect dist 
environmentDetail = 0x01808208; // Environment detail 
hwPCF = 0x01808210; // Hardware PCF Filtering 
projectedTextures = 0x01808218; // Projected Textures 
gxTextureCacheSize = 0x01808220; // GX Texture Cache Size 
shadowMode = 0x01808240; // Quality of shadows (0-3) 
shadowTextureSize = 0x01808250; // Shadow texture size (1024-2048) 
shadowSoft = 0x01808258; // (BETA)Soft shadows (0/1) 
maxLightCount = 0x01808260; // Maximum lights to render 
maxLightDist = 0x01808268; // Maximum distance to render lights 
SSAO = 0x01808598; // Screen-Space Ambient Occlusion 
SSAODistance = 0x018081B8; // SSAO distance 
SSAOBlur = 0x018081C0; // Blur technique (0=off, 1=gauss, 2=bilateral 
DepthBasedOpacity = 0x018081C8; // Enable/Disable Soft Edge Effect 
preloadStreamingDistTerrain = 0x01808270; // Terrain preload distance when streaming 
preloadStreamingDistObject = 0x01808278; // Object preload distance when streaming 
preloadLoadingDistTerrain = 0x01808280; // Terrain preload distance when loading 
preloadLoadingDistObject = 0x01808288; // Object preload distance when loading 
SkyCloudLOD = 0x01808290; // Texture resolution for clouds 
textureFilteringMode = 0x01808298; // Texture filtering mode 
terrainLodDist = 0x018082A0; // Terrain level of detail distance 
wmoLodDist = 0x018082A8; // Wmo level of detail distance 
wmoDoodadDist = 0x018082B0; // Wmo doodad load distance 
terrainTextureLod = 0x018082B8; // Terrain texture level of detail 
entityLodDist = 0x018082C0; // Entity level of detail distance 
doodadLodDist = 0x018082C8; // Doodad level of detail distance 
terrainMipLevel = 0x01808538; // Terrain blend map mip level 
worldMaxMipLevel = 0x018082D0; // World maximum texture mip level 
worldBaseMip = 0x018082D8; // World texture base mip 
terrainHoles = 0x018082E0; // Terrain holes affect occlusion 
OutlineEngineMode = 0x018082F8; // Mode for the OutlineBuffer for the engine 
lightMode = 0x01808300; // Quality of lighting 
physicsLevel = 0x01808318; // Level of physics world interaction 
minimapPortalMax = 0x01808530; // Max Number of Portals to traverse for minimap 
MSAAAlphaTest = 0x01808308; // Enable MSAA for alpha-tested geometry 
LodLiquid = 0x01808308; // Render using lod liquid 
lodTerrainDiv = 0x01808310; // Terrain lod divisor 
lodObjectMinSize = 0x01808320; // Lod object min size 
RAIDsettingsEnabled = 0x01808320; // Raid graphic settings are available 
RAIDfarclip = 0x01808348; // Raid Far clip plane distance 
RAIDWaterDetail = 0x01808370; // Raid Water surface detail 
RAIDSSAO = 0x018083A0; // Raid Screen-Space Ambient Occlusion 
RAIDSSAOBlur = 0x018083A8; // Raid SSAO Blur technique 
RAIDDepthBasedOpacity = 0x018083B0; // Raid Enable/Disable Soft Edge Effect 
RAIDgroundEffectDensity = 0x018083B8; // Raid Ground effect density 
RAIDgroundEffectFade = 0x018083C0; // Raid Ground effect fade 
RAIDgroundEffectDist = 0x018083C8; // Raid Ground effect dist 
RAIDshadowMode = 0x018083E8; // Raid Quality of shadows (0-3) 
RAIDterrainLodDist = 0x01808330; // Raid Terrain level of detail distance 
RAIDterrainTextureLod = 0x01808340; // Raid Terrain texture level of detail 
RAIDwmoLodDist = 0x01808338; // Raid Wmo level of detail distance 
RAIDhorizonStart = 0x01808350; // Raid Horizon start distance 
RAIDterrainMipLevel = 0x01808328; // Terrain blend map mip level 
RAIDworldBaseMip = 0x01808408; // World texture base mip 
RAIDtextureFilteringMode = 0x01808410; // Texture filtering mode 
RAIDprojectedTextures = 0x018083E0; // Projected Textures 
RAIDenvironmentDetail = 0x018083D8; // Environment detail 
RAIDshadowTextureSize = 0x018083F8; // Shadow texture size (1024-2048) 
RAIDshadowSoft = 0x01808400; // Soft shadows (0/1) 
RAIDreflectionMode = 0x01808380; // Reflection mode 
RAIDrippleDetail = 0x01808378; // Ripple surface detail 
RAIDsunShafts = 0x01808390; // SunShafts 
RAIDparticleDensity = 0x01808358; // Particle density 
RAIDparticleMTDensity = 0x01808360; // Multi-Tex particle density 
RAIDrefraction = 0x01808398; // Refraction 
RAIDOutlineEngineMode = 0x01808418; // Mode for the OutlineBuffer 
RAIDLightMode = 0x01808420; // Quality of lighting 
RAIDlodObjectMinSize = 0x01808430; // Lod object min size 
graphicsTextureResolution = 0x01808430; // UI value of the graphics setting 
graphicsTextureFiltering = 0x01808438; // None 
graphicsProjectedTextures = 0x01808440; // None 
graphicsViewDistance = 0x01808448; // None 
graphicsEnvironmentDetail = 0x01808450; // None 
graphicsGroundClutter = 0x01808458; // None 
graphicsShadowQuality = 0x01808460; // None 
graphicsLiquidDetail = 0x01808468; // None 
graphicsSunshafts = 0x01808470; // None 
graphicsParticleDensity = 0x01808478; // None 
graphicsSSAO = 0x01808480; // None 
graphicsDepthEffects = 0x01808488; // None 
graphicsLightingQuality = 0x01808490; // None 
graphicsOutlineMode = 0x01808498; // None 
raidGraphicsTextureResolution = 0x018084A0; // UI value of the raidGraphics setting 
raidGraphicsTextureFiltering = 0x018084A8; // None 
raidGraphicsProjectedTextures = 0x018084B0; // None 
raidGraphicsViewDistance = 0x018084B8; // None 
raidGraphicsEnvironmentDetail = 0x018084C0; // None 
raidGraphicsGroundClutter = 0x018084C8; // None 
raidGraphicsShadowQuality = 0x018084D0; // None 
raidGraphicsLiquidDetail = 0x018084D8; // None 
raidGraphicsSunshafts = 0x018084E0; // None 
raidGraphicsParticleDensity = 0x018084E8; // None 
raidGraphicsSSAO = 0x018084F0; // None 
raidGraphicsDepthEffects = 0x018084F8; // None 
raidGraphicsLightingQuality = 0x01808500; // None 
raidGraphicsOutlineMode = 0x01808508; // None 
warp = 0x01808428; // UI value of the graphics setting 
shadowCull = 0x018123C8; // enable shadow frustum culling 
shadowScissor = 0x018123D0; // enable scissoring when rendering shadowmaps 
shadowInstancing = 0x018123D8; // enable instancing when rendering shadowmaps 
sceneOcclusionEnable = 0x0181BC80; // Scene software occlusion 
disableAutoRealmSelect = 0x0181C7A8; // Disable automatically selecting a realm on login 
initialRealmListTimeout = 0x0181C7B0; // How long to wait for the initial realm list before failing login (in seconds) 
webChallengeURLTimeout = 0x0181C7B8; // How long to wait for the web challenge URL (in seconds). 0 means wait forever. 
serverAlert = 0x0181DA98; // Get the glue-string tag for the URL 
synchronizeSettings = 0x0181DF90; // Whether client settings should be stored on the server
```



```
    internal static readonly IntPtr LuaType = 0x0019A2C0;
     internal static readonly IntPtr LuaToBoolean = 0x0019A060;
     internal static readonly IntPtr LuaGetContext = 0x000B7630;
     internal static readonly IntPtr LuaPCall = 0x001992F0;
     internal static readonly IntPtr LuaSetTop = 0x00199FE0;
     internal static readonly IntPtr LuaGetTop = 0x00198D40;
     internal static readonly IntPtr LuaToNumber = 0x0019A1B0;
     internal static readonly IntPtr LuaToString = 0x0019A110;
     internal static readonly IntPtr LuaPushNumber = 0x00199640;
     internal static readonly IntPtr LuaPushString = 0x001995A0;
    internal static readonly IntPtr ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleObjects = 0x0042AC10;
     internal static readonly IntPtr GetObjectPtrByGUID = 0x0042B620;
     internal static readonly IntPtr ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x0007D180;
    internal static readonly IntPtr FrameScript_RegisterFunction = 0x000B93A0;
     internal static readonly IntPtr FrameScript_UnregisterFunction = 0x000B9FD0;
     internal static readonly IntPtr FrameScript_RegisterGlobalConstant = 0x000B9790;
     internal static readonly IntPtr FrameScript_RegisterFunctionNamespaceWithCount = 0x000B93F0;
    internal static readonly IntPtr CGUnit_C__InitializeTrackingState = 0x00482CB0;
     internal static readonly IntPtr WorldFrame_Intersect = 0x00975700;
```



```
enum CMSGs : short
{
 	// RegisterCMSGFunction = 0x003C9BE0;






 	// Group_CliUserClient = 0x00F4FB08; (number of opcodes = 0x0131)
 	CMSG_CONNECT_TO_FAILED = 0x35D4, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FB18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358100)
 	CMSG_ADDON_LIST = 0x35D8, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FB38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357300)
 	CMSG_SET_ROLE = 0x35D9, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FB58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359B00)
 	CMSG_INITIATE_ROLE_POLL = 0x35DA, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FB78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358A40)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS = 0x35DC, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FB98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359580)
 	CMSG_START_WAR_GAME = 0x35DE, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FBB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359C40)
 	CMSG_START_SPECTATOR_WAR_GAME = 0x35DF, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FBD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359C00)
 	CMSG_ACCEPT_WARGAME_INVITE = 0x35E0, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FBF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357200)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_RATED_BATTLEFIELD_INFO = 0x35E3, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FC18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003596C0)
 	off_F4FC38 = 0x35E4, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FC38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358300)
 	CMSG_DB_QUERY_BULK = 0x35E5, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FC58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358340)
 	CMSG_GENERATE_RANDOM_CHARACTER_NAME = 0x35E6, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FC78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358840)
 	CMSG_ENUM_CHARACTERS = 0x35E7, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FC98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003586C0)
 	CMSG_REORDER_CHARACTERS = 0x35E8, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FCB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359500)
 	CMSG_PLAYER_LOGIN = 0x35E9, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FCD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359200)
 	CMSG_WARDEN_DATA = 0x35EB, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FCF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0035A140)
 	CMSG_GET_PVP_OPTIONS_ENABLED = 0x35ED, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FD18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358880)
 	CMSG_COMMENTATOR_START_WARGAME = 0x35EE, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FD38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357FC0)
 	CMSG_COMMENTATOR_ENABLE = 0x35EF, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FD58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357E80)
 	CMSG_COMMENTATOR_GET_MAP_INFO = 0x35F0, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FD78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357F40)
 	CMSG_COMMENTATOR_GET_PLAYER_INFO = 0x35F1, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FD98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357F80)
 	CMSG_COMMENTATOR_ENTER_INSTANCE = 0x35F2, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FDB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357EC0)
 	CMSG_COMMENTATOR_EXIT_INSTANCE = 0x35F3, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FDD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357F00)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_PARTY_JOIN_UPDATES = 0x35F5, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FDF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359600)
 	CMSG_LOADING_SCREEN_NOTIFY = 0x35F6, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FE18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358EC0)
 	CMSG_WORLD_PORT_RESPONSE = 0x35F7, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FE38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0035A200)
 	CMSG_SEND_MAIL = 0x35F8, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FE58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003597C0)
 	CMSG_ACCEPT_GUILD_INVITE = 0x35FA, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FE78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003571C0)
 	CMSG_PARTY_INVITE = 0x3600, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FE98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359040)
 	CMSG_PARTY_INVITE_RESPONSE = 0x3601, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FEB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359080)
 	CMSG_GUILD_INVITE_BY_NAME = 0x3604, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FED8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003589C0)
 	CMSG_DF_PROPOSAL_RESPONSE = 0x3605, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FEF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003584C0)
 	CMSG_DF_JOIN = 0x3606, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FF18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358440)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_JOIN = 0x3607, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FF38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358C80)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_UPDATE_REQUEST = 0x3608, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FF58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358D40)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_LEAVE = 0x3609, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FF78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358CC0)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_GET_STATUS = 0x360A, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FF98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358BC0)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_SEARCH = 0x360B, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FFB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358D00)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_APPLY_TO_GROUP = 0x360C, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FFD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358B00)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_CANCEL_APPLICATION = 0x360D, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F4FFF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358B40)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_DECLINE_APPLICANT = 0x360E, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50018, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358B80)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_INVITE_APPLICANT = 0x360F, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50038, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358C00)
 	CMSG_LFG_LIST_INVITE_RESPONSE = 0x3610, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50058, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358C40)
 	CMSG_DF_LEAVE = 0x3611, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50078, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358480)
 	CMSG_DF_GET_SYSTEM_INFO = 0x3612, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50098, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358400)
 	CMSG_DF_GET_JOIN_STATUS = 0x3613, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F500B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003583C0)
 	CMSG_DF_SET_ROLES = 0x3614, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F500D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358500)
 	CMSG_DF_BOOT_PLAYER_VOTE = 0x3615, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F500F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358380)
 	CMSG_DF_TELEPORT = 0x3616, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50118, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358540)
 	CMSG_SET_EVERYONE_IS_ASSISTANT = 0x3617, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50138, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359980)
 	CMSG_DF_READY_CHECK_RESPONSE = 0x3618, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50158, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358D80)
 	CMSG_LF_GUILD_ADD_RECRUIT = 0x361B, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50178, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358DC0)
 	CMSG_LF_GUILD_SET_GUILD_POST = 0x361C, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50198, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358E40)
 	CMSG_LF_GUILD_BROWSE = 0x361D, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F501B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358E00)
 	CMSG_SEND_SOR_REQUEST_VIA_ADDRESS = 0x3620, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F501D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359800)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_REQUEST_JOURNAL_LOCK = 0x3622, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F501F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357680)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_REQUEST_JOURNAL = 0x3623, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50218, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357640)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_DELETE_PET = 0x3624, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50238, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357580)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_DELETE_PET_CHEAT = 0x3625, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50258, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003575C0)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_MODIFY_NAME = 0x3627, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50278, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357600)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_SUMMON = 0x3628, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50298, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357740)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_SET_BATTLE_SLOT = 0x362B, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F502B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003576C0)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_SET_FLAGS = 0x362F, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F502D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357700)
 	CMSG_MOUNT_SET_FAVORITE = 0x3631, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F502F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358FC0)
 	CMSG_TOY_SET_FAVORITE = 0x3632, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50318, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359E40)
 	CMSG_TRANSMOG_APPEARANCE_SET_FAVORITE = 0x3633, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50338, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359E80)
 	CMSG_DO_READY_CHECK = 0x3634, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50358, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358600)
 	CMSG_READY_CHECK_RESPONSE = 0x3635, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50378, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359480)
 	CMSG_SET_ACTION_BUTTON = 0x3636, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50398, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359840)
 	CMSG_PET_BATTLE_INPUT = 0x3641, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F503B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359100)
 	CMSG_PET_BATTLE_REPLACE_FRONT_PET = 0x3642, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F503D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359140)
 	CMSG_CREATE_CHARACTER = 0x3644, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F503F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003582C0)
 	CMSG_SUPPORT_TICKET_SUBMIT_COMPLAINT = 0x3645, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50418, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359D00)
 	CMSG_SUPPORT_TICKET_SUBMIT_BUG = 0x3646, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50438, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359CC0)
 	CMSG_SUPPORT_TICKET_SUBMIT_SUGGESTION = 0x3647, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50458, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359D40)
 	CMSG_PARTY_UNINVITE = 0x3648, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50478, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003590C0)
 	CMSG_SET_LOOT_METHOD = 0x3649, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50498, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003599C0)
 	CMSG_LEAVE_GROUP = 0x364A, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F504B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358E80)
 	CMSG_SET_PARTY_LEADER = 0x364B, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F504D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359A40)
 	CMSG_MINIMAP_PING = 0x364C, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F504F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358F80)
 	CMSG_CHANGE_SUB_GROUP = 0x364D, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50518, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357CC0)
 	CMSG_SWAP_SUB_GROUPS = 0x364E, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50538, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359D80)
 	CMSG_CONVERT_RAID = 0x364F, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50558, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358280)
 	CMSG_SET_ASSISTANT_LEADER = 0x3650, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50578, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003598C0)
 	CMSG_UPDATE_RAID_TARGET = 0x3651, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50598, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0035A040)
 	CMSG_SET_PARTY_ASSIGNMENT = 0x3652, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F505B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359A00)
 	CMSG_SILENCE_PARTY_TALKER = 0x3653, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F505D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359BC0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_PARTY_MEMBER_STATS = 0x3654, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F505F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359640)
 	CMSG_RANDOM_ROLL = 0x3655, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50618, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359440)
 	CMSG_SET_ACTIVE_VOICE_CHANNEL = 0x3656, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50638, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359880)
 	CMSG_VOICE_ADD_IGNORE = 0x3657, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50658, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0035A080)
 	CMSG_VOICE_DEL_IGNORE = 0x3658, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50678, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0035A0C0)
 	CMSG_MAIL_RETURN_TO_SENDER = 0x3659, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50698, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358F40)
 	CMSG_QUERY_SCENARIO_POI = 0x365A, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F506B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003593C0)
 	CMSG_TOGGLE_DIFFICULTY = 0x365B, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F506D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359E00)
 	CMSG_ADD_BATTLENET_FRIEND = 0x365F, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F506F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357240)
 	CMSG_QUERY_CORPSE_LOCATION_FROM_CLIENT = 0x3665, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50718, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359280)
 	CMSG_QUERY_CORPSE_TRANSPORT = 0x3666, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50738, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003592C0)
 	CMSG_CAN_DUEL = 0x3667, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50758, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357C40)
 	CMSG_TELEPORT_TO_UNIT = 0x3668, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50778, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359DC0)
 	CMSG_UPDATE_CLIENT_SETTINGS = 0x3669, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50798, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0035A000)
 	CMSG_RESET_INSTANCES = 0x366D, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F507B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359700)
 	CMSG_SUMMON_RESPONSE = 0x366F, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F507D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359C80)
 	CMSG_COMPLAINT = 0x3671, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F507F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003580C0)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_GET = 0x3674, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50818, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357A80)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_GET_EVENT = 0x3675, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50838, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357AC0)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_GUILD_FILTER = 0x3676, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50858, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357B40)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_INVITE = 0x3677, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50878, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357940)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_REMOVE_INVITE = 0x3678, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50898, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357BC0)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_RSVP = 0x3679, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F508B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003579C0)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_STATUS = 0x367A, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F508D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357A40)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_MODERATOR_STATUS = 0x367B, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F508F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357980)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_REMOVE_EVENT = 0x367C, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50918, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357B80)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_COPY_EVENT = 0x367D, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50938, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357900)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_COMPLAIN = 0x367E, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50958, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003578C0)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_GET_NUM_PENDING = 0x367F, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50978, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357B00)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_EVENT_SIGN_UP = 0x3680, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50998, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357A00)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_ADD_EVENT = 0x3682, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F509B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357880)
 	CMSG_CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT = 0x3683, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F509D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357C00)
 	CMSG_KEEP_ALIVE = 0x3684, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F509F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358AC0)
 	CMSG_WHO_IS = 0x3685, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50A18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0035A1C0)
 	CMSG_WHO = 0x3686, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50A38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0035A180)
 	CMSG_SET_DUNGEON_DIFFICULTY = 0x3687, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50A58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359940)
 	CMSG_GET_CHALLENGE_MODE_REWARDS = 0x3688, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50A78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357C80)
 	CMSG_VOICE_SESSION_ENABLE = 0x3689, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50A98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0035A100)
 	CMSG_RESURRECT_RESPONSE = 0x368A, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50AB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359740)
 	CMSG_PET_RENAME = 0x368B, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50AD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359180)
 	CMSG_BUG_REPORT = 0x368C, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50AF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357800)
 	CMSG_SET_SAVED_INSTANCE_EXTEND = 0x368E, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50B18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359B40)
 	CMSG_SET_PLAYER_DECLINED_NAMES = 0x3690, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50B38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359A80)
 	CMSG_QUERY_PLAYER_NAME = 0x3691, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50B58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359340)
 	CMSG_QUERY_REALM_NAME = 0x3692, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50B78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359380)
 	CMSG_QUERY_GUILD_INFO = 0x3693, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50B98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359300)
 	CMSG_CHAR_CUSTOMIZE = 0x3694, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50BB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357D00)
 	CMSG_GM_TICKET_GET_SYSTEM_STATUS = 0x3696, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50BD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358800)
 	CMSG_GM_TICKET_GET_CASE_STATUS = 0x3697, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50BF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003587C0)
 	CMSG_GM_TICKET_ACKNOWLEDGE_SURVEY = 0x3698, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50C18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358780)
 	CMSG_CHAR_RACE_OR_FACTION_CHANGE = 0x369A, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50C38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357D80)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_ACCOUNT_DATA = 0x369B, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50C58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359540)
 	CMSG_UPDATE_ACCOUNT_DATA = 0x369C, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50C78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359FC0)
 	CMSG_UI_TIME_REQUEST = 0x36A0, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50C98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359F40)
 	CMSG_CHAR_DELETE = 0x36A1, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50CB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357D40)
 	CMSG_LOW_LEVEL_RAID1 = 0x36A5, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50CD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358F00)
 	CMSG_INSPECT_PVP = 0x36A7, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50CF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358A80)
 	CMSG_OFFER_PETITION = 0x36B5, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50D18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359000)
 	CMSG_QUEST_POI_QUERY = 0x36B6, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50D38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359400)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PAY_GET_PRODUCT_LIST = 0x36C1, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50D58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003574C0)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PAY_GET_PURCHASE_LIST = 0x36C2, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50D78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357500)
 	CMSG_CHARACTER_RENAME_REQUEST = 0x36C4, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50D98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357DC0)
 	CMSG_SHOW_TRADE_SKILL = 0x36C5, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50DB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359B80)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PAY_DISTRIBUTION_ASSIGN_TO_TARGET = 0x36C6, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50DD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357480)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PAY_TRIAL_BOOST_CHARACTER = 0x36C7, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50DF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359EC0)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PAY_QUERY_CLASS_TRIAL_BOOST_RESULT = 0x36C8, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50E18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357E40)
 	CMSG_GUILD_SET_GUILD_MASTER = 0x36CA, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50E38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358A00)
 	CMSG_PETITION_RENAME_GUILD = 0x36CB, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50E58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003591C0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_RAID_INFO = 0x36CC, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50E78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359680)
 	off_F50E98 = 0x36CD, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50E98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357540)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PAY_CONFIRM_PURCHASE_RESPONSE = 0x36CE, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50EB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357440)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PAY_ACK_FAILED_RESPONSE = 0x36CF, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50ED8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357400)
 	CMSG_CHECK_RAF_EMAIL_ENABLED = 0x36D0, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50EF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357E00)
 	CMSG_RECRUIT_A_FRIEND = 0x36D1, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50F18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003594C0)
 	CMSG_SEND_CONTACT_LIST = 0x36D4, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50F38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359780)
 	CMSG_ADD_FRIEND = 0x36D5, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50F58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357280)
 	CMSG_DEL_FRIEND = 0x36D6, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50F78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358580)
 	CMSG_SET_CONTACT_NOTES = 0x36D7, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50F98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359900)
 	CMSG_BATTLENET_CHALLENGE_RESPONSE = 0x36D8, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50FB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357780)
 	CMSG_ADD_IGNORE = 0x36D9, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50FD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003572C0)
 	CMSG_DEL_IGNORE = 0x36DA, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F50FF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003585C0)
 	CMSG_SET_RAID_DIFFICULTY = 0x36E1, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51018, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359AC0)
 	CMSG_TUTORIAL = 0x36E2, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51038, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359F00)
 	CMSG_ENUM_CHARACTERS_DELETED_BY_CLIENT = 0x36E3, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51058, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358700)
 	CMSG_UNDELETE_CHARACTER = 0x36E4, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51078, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359F80)
 	CMSG_GET_UNDELETE_CHARACTER_COOLDOWN_STATUS = 0x36E5, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51098, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358900)
 	CMSG_ENGINE_SURVEY = 0x36E9, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F510B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358640)
 	CMSG_RAID_OR_BATTLEGROUND_ENGINE_SURVEY = 0x36EA, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F510D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358680)
 	CMSG_UPDATE_WOW_TOKEN_COUNT = 0x36EB, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F510F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358000)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_WOW_TOKEN_MARKET_PRICE = 0x36EC, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51118, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358080)
 	CMSG_SELL_WOW_TOKEN_START = 0x36ED, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51138, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357380)
 	CMSG_SELL_WOW_TOKEN_CONFIRM = 0x36EE, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51158, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003573C0)
 	CMSG_CHECK_WOW_TOKEN_VETERAN_ELIGIBILITY = 0x36EF, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51178, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003581C0)
 	CMSG_BUY_WOW_TOKEN_START = 0x36F0, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51198, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358140)
 	CMSG_BUY_WOW_TOKEN_CONFIRM = 0x36F1, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F511B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358180)
 	CMSG_GET_REMAINING_GAME_TIME = 0x36F2, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F511D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003588C0)
 	CMSG_REDEEM_WOW_TOKEN_START = 0x36F3, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F511F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358200)
 	CMSG_REDEEM_WOW_TOKEN_CONFIRM = 0x36F4, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51218, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358240)
 	CMSG_UPDATE_WOW_TOKEN_AUCTIONABLE_LIST = 0x36F5, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51238, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358040)
 	off_F51258 = 0x36F7, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51258, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358940)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PAY_START_PURCHASE = 0x36F8, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51278, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358980)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PAY_START_VAS_PURCHASE = 0x36F9, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51298, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00359240)
 	CMSG_UPDATE_VAS_PURCHASE_STATES = 0x36FA, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F512B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358740)
 	CMSG_BATTLENET_REQUEST = 0x36FC, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F512D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003577C0)
 	CMSG_BATTLENET_REQUEST_REALM_LIST_TICKET = 0x36FD, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F512F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003595C0)
 	CMSG_SAVE_ENABLED_ADDONS = 0x3704, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51318, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357340)
 	CMSG_SAVE_CLIENT_VARIABLES = 0x3705, //(Group: CliUserClient, vTable: 0x00F51338, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357840)






 	// Group_CliPlayer = 0x00F514C8; (number of opcodes = 0x01D2)
 	CMSG_INITIATE_TRADE = 0x3156, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F514D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F630)
 	CMSG_BEGIN_TRADE = 0x3157, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F514F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E930)
 	CMSG_BUSY_TRADE = 0x3158, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51518, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E970)
 	CMSG_IGNORE_TRADE = 0x3159, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51538, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F5F0)
 	CMSG_ACCEPT_TRADE = 0x315A, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51558, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E6B0)
 	CMSG_UNACCEPT_TRADE = 0x315B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51578, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370FB0)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_TRADE = 0x315C, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51598, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EBB0)
 	CMSG_SET_TRADE_ITEM = 0x315D, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F515B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370CB0)
 	CMSG_CLEAR_TRADE_ITEM = 0x315E, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F515D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E670)
 	CMSG_SET_TRADE_GOLD = 0x315F, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F515F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370C70)
 	CMSG_SET_TRADE_CURRENCY = 0x3160, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51618, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370C30)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_RESEARCH_HISTORY = 0x3167, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51638, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003704F0)
 	CMSG_SET_PET_SLOT = 0x3168, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51658, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370B30)
 	CMSG_SET_CURRENCY_FLAGS = 0x3169, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51678, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003709B0)
 	CMSG_BATTLEFIELD_LEAVE = 0x3171, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51698, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E870)
 	CMSG_QUERY_QUEST_COMPLETION_NPCS = 0x3172, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F516B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003700F0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_CEMETERY_LIST = 0x3173, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F516D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003702B0)
 	CMSG_SET_PREFERRED_CEMETERY = 0x3174, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F516F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370B70)
 	CMSG_JOIN_RATED_BATTLEGROUND = 0x3175, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51718, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F730)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_HONOR_STATS = 0x3178, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51738, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003703F0)
 	CMSG_PVP_LOG_DATA = 0x3179, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51758, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FC30)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_CATEGORY_COOLDOWNS = 0x317B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51778, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370270)
 	CMSG_BATTLEFIELD_LIST = 0x317C, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51798, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E8B0)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_QUEUED_SPELL = 0x317D, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F517B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EB70)
 	CMSG_OBJECT_UPDATE_FAILED = 0x317E, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F517D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FAF0)
 	CMSG_OBJECT_UPDATE_RESCUED = 0x317F, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F517F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FB30)
 	CMSG_VIOLENCE_LEVEL = 0x3182, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51818, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00371330)
 	CMSG_USED_FOLLOW = 0x3184, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51838, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003711F0)
 	CMSG_STAND_STATE_CHANGE = 0x3187, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51858, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370DF0)
 	CMSG_MISSILE_TRAJECTORY_COLLISION = 0x3188, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51878, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FA30)
 	CMSG_SAVE_CUF_PROFILES = 0x3189, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51898, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370770)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_PVP_REWARDS = 0x318F, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F518B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370470)
 	CMSG_TRANSMOGRIFY_ITEMS = 0x3190, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F518D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370F30)
 	CMSG_UNLOCK_VOID_STORAGE = 0x319A, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F518F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00371030)
 	CMSG_QUERY_VOID_STORAGE = 0x319B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51918, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370170)
 	CMSG_VOID_STORAGE_TRANSFER = 0x319C, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51938, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00371230)
 	CMSG_SWAP_VOID_ITEM = 0x319D, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51958, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370E70)
 	CMSG_UNLEARN_SPECIALIZATION = 0x319E, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51978, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370FF0)
 	CMSG_CLEAR_RAID_MARKER = 0x319F, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51998, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036ED30)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_GUILD_REWARDS_LIST = 0x31A0, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F519B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003703B0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_GUILD_PARTY_STATE = 0x31A1, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F519D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370370)
 	CMSG_QUERY_COUNTDOWN_TIMER = 0x31A2, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F519F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FEF0)
 	CMSG_ARTIFACT_ADD_POWER = 0x31A3, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51A18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E6F0)
 	CMSG_CONFIRM_ARTIFACT_RESPEC = 0x31A4, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51A38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003701F0)
 	CMSG_ARTIFACT_SET_APPEARANCE = 0x31A5, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51A58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003708F0)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_MOD_SPEED_NO_CONTROL_AURAS = 0x31A6, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51A78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EAF0)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_AURA = 0x31A7, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51A98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E9F0)
 	CMSG_NEUTRAL_PLAYER_SELECT_FACTION = 0x31BC, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51AB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FAB0)
 	CMSG_AREA_TRIGGER = 0x31BF, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51AD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E770)
 	CMSG_PET_BATTLE_REQUEST_WILD = 0x31C2, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51AF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FDB0)
 	CMSG_PET_BATTLE_REQUEST_PVP = 0x31C4, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51B18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FD30)
 	CMSG_PET_BATTLE_REQUEST_UPDATE = 0x31C5, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51B38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FD70)
 	CMSG_JOIN_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE = 0x31C6, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51B58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F6F0)
 	CMSG_LEAVE_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE = 0x31C7, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51B78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F7F0)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_UPDATE_NOTIFY = 0x31C8, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51B98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E830)
 	CMSG_PET_BATTLE_QUIT_NOTIFY = 0x31C9, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51BB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FCF0)
 	CMSG_PET_BATTLE_FINAL_NOTIFY = 0x31CA, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51BD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FC70)
 	CMSG_PET_BATTLE_SCRIPT_ERROR_NOTIFY = 0x31CB, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51BF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FDF0)
 	CMSG_CAGE_BATTLE_PET = 0x31D9, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51C18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E9B0)
 	CMSG_ADVENTURE_JOURNAL_OPEN_QUEST = 0x31E9, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51C38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370E30)
 	CMSG_RESET_CHALLENGE_MODE = 0x31EB, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51C58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370670)
 	off_F51C78 = 0x31EC, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51C78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003706B0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_FORCED_REACTIONS = 0x31EE, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51C98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370330)
 	CMSG_CONFIRM_RESPEC_WIPE = 0x31F1, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51CB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036ED70)
 	CMSG_LOOT_UNIT = 0x31F2, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51CD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F930)
 	CMSG_LOOT_MONEY = 0x31F3, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51CF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F870)
 	CMSG_LOOT_ITEM = 0x31F4, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51D18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F830)
 	CMSG_MASTER_LOOT_ITEM = 0x31F5, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51D38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F9F0)
 	CMSG_DO_MASTER_LOOT_ROLL = 0x31F6, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51D58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EE30)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_MASTER_LOOT_ROLL = 0x31F7, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51D78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EAB0)
 	CMSG_LOOT_RELEASE = 0x31F8, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51D98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F8B0)
 	CMSG_LOOT_ROLL = 0x31F9, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51DB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F8F0)
 	CMSG_SCENE_PLAYBACK_COMPLETE = 0x3204, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51DD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003707F0)
 	CMSG_SCENE_PLAYBACK_CANCELED = 0x3205, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51DF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003707B0)
 	CMSG_SCENE_TRIGGER_EVENT = 0x3206, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51E18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370830)
 	CMSG_SET_DIFFICULTY_ID = 0x3207, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51E38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003709F0)
 	CMSG_KEYBOUND_OVERRIDE = 0x3208, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51E58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F770)
 	CMSG_PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSE_MATCH_RESULT = 0x3209, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51E78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FCB0)
 	CMSG_MAIL_DELETE = 0x320A, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51E98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F970)
 	CMSG_SET_ACHIEVEMENTS_HIDDEN = 0x320B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51EB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370870)
 	CMSG_UPGRADE_ITEM = 0x320C, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51ED8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003710F0)
 	off_F51EF8 = 0x320D, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51EF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F9B0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_VEHICLE_EXIT = 0x321A, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51F18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370570)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_VEHICLE_PREV_SEAT = 0x321B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51F38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003705F0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_VEHICLE_NEXT_SEAT = 0x321C, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51F58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003705B0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_VEHICLE_SWITCH_SEAT = 0x321D, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51F78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370630)
 	CMSG_RIDE_VEHICLE_INTERACT = 0x321E, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51F98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370730)
 	CMSG_EJECT_PASSENGER = 0x321F, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51FB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EE70)
 	CMSG_USE_CRITTER_ITEM = 0x3225, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51FD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00371130)
 	off_F51FF8 = 0x322A, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F51FF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F670)
 	CMSG_ATTACK_SWING = 0x3238, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52018, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E7F0)
 	CMSG_ATTACK_STOP = 0x3239, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52038, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E7B0)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_CHANNELLING = 0x3246, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52058, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E630)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_GROWTH_AURA = 0x324B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52078, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EA70)
 	CMSG_QUERY_CREATURE = 0x324C, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52098, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FF30)
 	CMSG_QUERY_GAME_OBJECT = 0x324D, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F520B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FF70)
 	CMSG_QUERY_NPC_TEXT = 0x324E, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F520D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FFF0)
 	CMSG_QUERY_QUEST_INFO = 0x324F, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F520F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370130)
 	CMSG_QUERY_PAGE_TEXT = 0x3250, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52118, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370030)
 	CMSG_QUERY_PET_NAME = 0x3251, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52138, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370070)
 	CMSG_QUERY_BATTLE_PET_NAME = 0x3252, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52158, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FEB0)
 	CMSG_QUERY_GARRISON_CREATURE_NAME = 0x3253, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52178, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FFB0)
 	CMSG_QUERY_PETITION = 0x3254, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52198, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003700B0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_PLAYED_TIME = 0x3257, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F521B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003704B0)
 	CMSG_SET_TITLE = 0x325B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F521D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370BF0)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_MOUNT_AURA = 0x325C, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F521F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EB30)
 	CMSG_MOUNT_SPECIAL_ANIM = 0x325D, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52218, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FA70)
 	CMSG_DESTROY_ITEM = 0x326D, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52238, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EDF0)
 	CMSG_GET_MIRROR_IMAGE_DATA = 0x3271, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52258, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F4F0)
 	CMSG_USE_ITEM = 0x3272, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52278, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00371170)
 	CMSG_ADD_TOY = 0x3273, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52298, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F7B0)
 	CMSG_USE_TOY = 0x3274, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F522B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003711B0)
 	CMSG_PET_CAST_SPELL = 0x3275, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F522D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FE30)
 	CMSG_CAST_SPELL = 0x3276, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F522F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EBF0)
 	off_F52318 = 0x3277, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52318, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00371070)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_CAST = 0x3278, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52338, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EA30)
 	CMSG_CHOICE_RESPONSE = 0x327A, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52358, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036ECF0)
 	CMSG_SET_LFG_BONUS_FACTION_ID = 0x327B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52378, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370AB0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_LFG_LIST_BLACKLIST = 0x327C, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52398, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370430)
 	CMSG_SAVE_GUILD_EMBLEM = 0x3280, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F523B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003712B0)
 	CMSG_TABARD_VENDOR_ACTIVATE = 0x3281, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F523D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003712F0)
 	CMSG_TOGGLE_PVP = 0x3283, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F523F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370EF0)
 	CMSG_SET_PVP = 0x3284, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52418, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370AF0)
 	CMSG_BATTLEMASTER_HELLO = 0x3288, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52438, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E8F0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_CONQUEST_FORMULA_CONSTANTS = 0x328B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52458, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003702F0)
 	CMSG_SET_ADVANCED_COMBAT_LOGGING = 0x328C, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52478, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003708B0)
 	CMSG_UPGRADE_GARRISON = 0x3294, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52498, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003710B0)
 	CMSG_GET_GARRISON_INFO = 0x329B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F524B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F470)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_REQUEST_BLUEPRINT_AND_SPECIALIZATION_DATA = 0x32A0, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F524D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F230)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_PURCHASE_BUILDING = 0x32A1, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F524F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F0F0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_SET_BUILDING_ACTIVE = 0x32A2, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52518, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F2F0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_CANCEL_CONSTRUCTION = 0x32A5, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52538, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EF30)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_SWAP_BUILDINGS = 0x32A6, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52558, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F430)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_SET_FOLLOWER_INACTIVE = 0x32AE, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52578, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F370)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_SET_FOLLOWER_FAVORITE = 0x32B2, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52598, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F330)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_ASSIGN_FOLLOWER_TO_BUILDING = 0x32B4, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F525B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EEF0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_REMOVE_FOLLOWER_FROM_BUILDING = 0x32B5, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F525D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F1B0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_RENAME_FOLLOWER = 0x32B6, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F525F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F1F0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_GENERATE_RECRUITS = 0x32B7, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52618, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EFB0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_SET_RECRUITMENT_PREFERENCES = 0x32B8, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52638, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F3B0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_RECRUIT_FOLLOWER = 0x32B9, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52658, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F130)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_RESEARCH_TALENT = 0x32BA, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52678, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F2B0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_REQUEST_CLASS_SPEC_CATEGORY_INFO = 0x32BE, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52698, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EFF0)
 	CMSG_OPEN_MISSION_NPC = 0x32C0, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F526B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F0B0)
 	CMSG_SET_USING_PARTY_GARRISON = 0x32C2, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F526D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370CF0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_GET_BUILDING_LANDMARKS = 0x32C5, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F526F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F270)
 	CMSG_OPEN_SHIPMENT_NPC = 0x32C6, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52718, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FBF0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_REQUEST_SHIPMENT_INFO = 0x32C7, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52738, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F570)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_REQUEST_LANDING_PAGE_SHIPMENT_INFO = 0x32C8, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52758, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F4B0)
 	CMSG_CREATE_SHIPMENT = 0x32C9, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52778, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EDB0)
 	CMSG_OPEN_TRADESKILL_NPC = 0x32D1, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52798, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FB70)
 	CMSG_GET_TROPHY_LIST = 0x32DA, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F527B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F5B0)
 	CMSG_LOAD_SELECTED_TROPHY = 0x32DB, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F527D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F530)
 	CMSG_REPLACE_TROPHY = 0x32DC, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F527F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370230)
 	CMSG_CHANGE_MONUMENT_APPEARANCE = 0x32DD, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52818, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036ECB0)
 	CMSG_REVERT_MONUMENT_APPEARANCE = 0x32DE, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52838, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003706F0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_REMOVE_FOLLOWER = 0x32E1, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52858, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F170)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_START_MISSION = 0x32E9, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52878, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F3F0)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_COMPLETE_MISSION = 0x32EA, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52898, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EF70)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_MISSION_BONUS_ROLL = 0x32EC, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F528B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F070)
 	CMSG_GARRISON_CHECK_UPGRADEABLE = 0x32F9, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F528D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F030)
 	CMSG_ITEM_TEXT_QUERY = 0x32FA, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F528F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F6B0)
 	CMSG_OPEN_ITEM = 0x32FB, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52918, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FBB0)
 	CMSG_READ_ITEM = 0x32FC, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52938, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003701B0)
 	CMSG_CHANGE_BAG_SLOT_FLAG = 0x32FD, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52958, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EC30)
 	CMSG_SET_BANK_BAG_SLOT_FLAG = 0x32FE, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52978, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EC70)
 	CMSG_SET_BACKPACK_AUTOSORT_DISABLED = 0x32FF, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52998, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370930)
 	CMSG_SET_BANK_AUTOSORT_DISABLED = 0x3300, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F529B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370970)
 	CMSG_SET_SORT_BAGS_RIGHT_TO_LEFT = 0x3301, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F529D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370BB0)
 	CMSG_SET_INSERT_ITEMS_LEFT_TO_RIGHT = 0x3302, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F529F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370A30)
 	CMSG_SORT_BAGS = 0x3303, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52A18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370D30)
 	CMSG_SORT_BANK_BAGS = 0x3304, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52A38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370D70)
 	CMSG_SORT_REAGENT_BANK_BAGS = 0x3305, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52A58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370DB0)
 	CMSG_DEPOSIT_REAGENT_BANK = 0x3306, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52A78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036EEB0)
 	CMSG_TWITTER_POST = 0x3307, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52A98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370F70)
 	CMSG_ADVENTURE_JOURNAL_START_QUEST = 0x331B, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52AB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036E730)
 	CMSG_PVP_PRESTIGE_RANK_UP = 0x331F, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52AD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036FE70)
 	CMSG_TRADE_SKILL_SET_FAVORITE = 0x3321, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52AF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370A70)
 	CMSG_QUERY_QUEST_REWARDS = 0x3322, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52B18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370530)
 	off_F52B38 = 0x3323, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52B38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00371270)
 	CMSG_WORLD_TELEPORT = 0x3327, //(Group: CliPlayer, vTable: 0x00F52B58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00370EB0)






 	// Group_CliPlayerMovement = 0x00F52B78; (number of opcodes = 0x005B)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_FORWARD = 0x39E4, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52D50, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003738E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_BACKWARD = 0x39E5, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52D70, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373860)
 	CMSG_MOVE_STOP = 0x39E6, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52D90, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373AE0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_STRAFE_LEFT = 0x39E7, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52DB0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003739A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_STRAFE_RIGHT = 0x39E8, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52DD0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003739E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_STOP_STRAFE = 0x39E9, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52DF0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373BA0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_JUMP = 0x39EA, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52E10, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373360)
 	off_F52E30 = 0x39EB, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52E30, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372E60)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_TURN_LEFT = 0x39EC, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52E50, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373A60)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_TURN_RIGHT = 0x39ED, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52E70, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373AA0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_STOP_TURN = 0x39EE, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52E90, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373C20)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_PITCH_UP = 0x39EF, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52EB0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373960)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_PITCH_DOWN = 0x39F0, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52ED0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373920)
 	CMSG_MOVE_STOP_PITCH = 0x39F1, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52EF0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373B60)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_RUN_MODE = 0x39F2, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52F10, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373720)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_WALK_MODE = 0x39F3, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52F30, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003737A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_TELEPORT_CHEAT = 0x39F4, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52F50, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373CA0)
 	CMSG_TELEPORT_TO_GUID = 0x39F5, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52F70, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373CE0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_CHARM_TELEPORT_CHEAT = 0x39F6, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52F90, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372DE0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_RELATIVE_POSITION = 0x39F7, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52FB0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003736E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_TELEPORT_ACK = 0x39F8, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52FD0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373C60)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FALL_LAND = 0x39F9, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F52FF0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372EE0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_SWIM = 0x39FA, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53010, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373A20)
 	CMSG_MOVE_STOP_SWIM = 0x39FB, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53030, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373BE0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_TOGGLE_COLLISION_CHEAT = 0x3A05, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53050, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373D60)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_FACING = 0x3A06, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53070, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003735A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_PITCH = 0x3A07, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53090, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003736A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_RUN_SPEED_CHANGE_ACK = 0x3A08, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F530B0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003730E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_RUN_BACK_SPEED_CHANGE_ACK = 0x3A09, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F530D0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003730A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_SWIM_SPEED_CHANGE_ACK = 0x3A0A, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F530F0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373160)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_ROOT_ACK = 0x3A0B, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53110, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373060)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_UNROOT_ACK = 0x3A0C, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53130, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003731E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_HEARTBEAT = 0x3A0D, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53150, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003732E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_KNOCK_BACK_ACK = 0x3A0F, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53170, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003733A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_HOVER_ACK = 0x3A10, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53190, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373320)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_VEHICLE_REC_ID_ACK = 0x3A11, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F531B0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373760)
 	CMSG_MOVE_APPLY_MOVEMENT_FORCE_ACK = 0x3A12, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F531D0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372D20)
 	CMSG_MOVE_REMOVE_MOVEMENT_FORCE_ACK = 0x3A13, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F531F0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003733E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_REMOVE_MOVEMENT_FORCES = 0x3A14, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53210, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373420)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SPLINE_DONE = 0x3A15, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53230, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003737E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FALL_RESET = 0x3A16, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53250, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372F20)
 	off_F53270 = 0x3A17, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53270, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373DA0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_TIME_SKIPPED = 0x3A18, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53290, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373D20)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FEATHER_FALL_ACK = 0x3A19, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F532B0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372F60)
 	CMSG_MOVE_WATER_WALK_ACK = 0x3A1A, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F532D0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373DE0)
 	off_F532F0 = 0x3A1B, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F532F0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003734A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_WALK_SPEED_CHANGE_ACK = 0x3A1E, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53310, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373220)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_SWIM_BACK_SPEED_CHANGE_ACK = 0x3A1F, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53330, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373120)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_TURN_RATE_CHANGE_ACK = 0x3A20, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53350, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003731A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_ENABLE_SWIM_TO_FLY_TRANS_ACK = 0x3A21, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53370, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372EA0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_CAN_TURN_WHILE_FALLING_ACK = 0x3A22, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53390, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373520)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_IGNORE_MOVEMENT_FORCES_ACK = 0x3A23, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F533B0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373620)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_CAN_FLY_ACK = 0x3A24, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F533D0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003734E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_FLY = 0x3A25, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F533F0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003735E0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_ASCEND = 0x3A26, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53410, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373820)
 	CMSG_MOVE_STOP_ASCEND = 0x3A27, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53430, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373B20)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_FLIGHT_SPEED_CHANGE_ACK = 0x3A2A, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53450, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372FE0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_FLIGHT_BACK_SPEED_CHANGE_ACK = 0x3A2B, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53470, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372FA0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_CHANGE_TRANSPORT = 0x3A2C, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53490, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372D60)
 	CMSG_MOVE_START_DESCEND = 0x3A2D, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F534B0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003738A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_FORCE_PITCH_RATE_CHANGE_ACK = 0x3A2F, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F534D0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373020)
 	CMSG_MOVE_DISMISS_VEHICLE = 0x3A30, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F534F0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372E20)
 	CMSG_MOVE_CHANGE_VEHICLE_SEATS = 0x3A31, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53510, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372DA0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_GRAVITY_DISABLE_ACK = 0x3A32, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53530, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373260)
 	CMSG_MOVE_GRAVITY_ENABLE_ACK = 0x3A33, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53550, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003732A0)
 	CMSG_MOVE_SET_COLLISION_HEIGHT_ACK = 0x3A36, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53570, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373560)
 	CMSG_SET_ACTIVE_MOVER = 0x3A37, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53590, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373E20)
 	CMSG_TIME_SYNC_RESPONSE = 0x3A38, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F535B0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373EA0)
 	CMSG_TIME_SYNC_RESPONSE_FAILED = 0x3A39, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F535D0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373F20)
 	CMSG_TIME_SYNC_RESPONSE_DROPPED = 0x3A3A, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F535F0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373EE0)
 	CMSG_TIME_ADJUSTMENT_RESPONSE = 0x3A3B, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53610, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373E60)
 	CMSG_DISCARDED_TIME_SYNC_ACKS = 0x3A3C, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53630, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372CE0)
 	off_F53650 = 0x3A3D, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53650, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373660)
 	CMSG_UPDATE_MISSILE_TRAJECTORY = 0x3A3E, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53670, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372CA0)
 	off_F53690 = 0x3A3F, //(Group: CliPlayerMovement, vTable: 0x00F53690, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373460)






 	// Group_CliAccount = 0x00F536B8; (number of opcodes = 0x0009)
 	CMSG_TWITTER_CONNECT = 0x3127, //(Group: CliAccount, vTable: 0x00F536C8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003819D0)
 	off_F536E8 = 0x3128, //(Group: CliAccount, vTable: 0x00F536E8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00381990)
 	off_F53708 = 0x3129, //(Group: CliAccount, vTable: 0x00F53708, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00381950)
 	CMSG_TWITTER_CHECK_STATUS = 0x312A, //(Group: CliAccount, vTable: 0x00F53728, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003818D0)
 	CMSG_TWITTER_DISCONNECT = 0x312B, //(Group: CliAccount, vTable: 0x00F53748, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00381910)
 	CMSG_BATTLE_PET_CLEAR_FANFARE = 0x312C, //(Group: CliAccount, vTable: 0x00F53768, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00381850)
 	CMSG_MOUNT_CLEAR_FANFARE = 0x312D, //(Group: CliAccount, vTable: 0x00F53788, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00381890)






 	// Group_CliPlayerGameEvent = 0x0110AC20; (number of opcodes = 0x00CE)
 	CMSG_SEND_TEXT_EMOTE = 0x3482, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110ACF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E724B0)
 	CMSG_SET_SHEATHED = 0x3483, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AD18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72670)
 	CMSG_PET_SET_ACTION = 0x3485, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AD38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71C70)
 	CMSG_PET_ACTION = 0x3486, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AD58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71BF0)
 	CMSG_PET_STOP_ATTACK = 0x3487, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AD78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71CF0)
 	CMSG_PET_ABANDON = 0x3488, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AD98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71BB0)
 	CMSG_PET_CANCEL_AURA = 0x3489, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110ADB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71C30)
 	CMSG_PET_SPELL_AUTOCAST = 0x348A, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110ADD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71CB0)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_PET_INFO = 0x348B, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110ADF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72370)
 	CMSG_REQUEST_STABLED_PETS = 0x348C, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AE18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E723B0)
 	CMSG_TALK_TO_GOSSIP = 0x348D, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AE38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72830)
 	CMSG_CLOSE_INTERACTION = 0x348E, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AE58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71130)
 	CMSG_GOSSIP_SELECT_OPTION = 0x348F, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AE78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E714B0)
 	CMSG_SPELL_CLICK = 0x3490, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AE98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E727B0)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_HELLO = 0x3491, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AEB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72030)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_QUERY_QUEST = 0x3492, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AED8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72070)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_ACCEPT_QUEST = 0x3494, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AEF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71F70)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_IGNORE_QUEST = 0x3495, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AF18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72170)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_UNIGNORE_QUEST = 0x3496, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AF38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72230)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_COMPLETE_QUEST = 0x3497, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AF58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71FF0)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_CHOOSE_REWARD = 0x3499, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AF78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71FB0)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_REQUEST_REWARD = 0x349A, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AF98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E720B0)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_STATUS_QUERY = 0x349B, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AFB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72130)
 	CMSG_QUEST_GIVER_STATUS_MULTIPLE_QUERY = 0x349C, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AFD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E720F0)
 	CMSG_QUEST_CONFIRM_ACCEPT = 0x349D, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110AFF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71EF0)
 	CMSG_PUSH_QUEST_TO_PARTY = 0x349E, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B018, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71DF0)
 	CMSG_QUEST_PUSH_RESULT = 0x349F, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B038, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E721F0)
 	CMSG_LIST_INVENTORY = 0x34A0, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B058, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71870)
 	CMSG_SELL_ITEM = 0x34A1, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B078, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72470)
 	CMSG_BUY_ITEM = 0x34A2, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B098, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70FF0)
 	CMSG_BUY_BACK_ITEM = 0x34A3, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B0B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70F70)
 	CMSG_TAXI_NODE_STATUS_QUERY = 0x34A7, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B0D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72870)
 	CMSG_ENABLE_TAXI_NODE = 0x34A8, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B0F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71370)
 	CMSG_TAXI_QUERY_AVAILABLE_NODES = 0x34A9, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B118, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E728B0)
 	CMSG_ACTIVATE_TAXI = 0x34AA, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B138, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E709B0)
 	CMSG_TAXI_REQUEST_EARLY_LANDING = 0x34AB, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B158, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E710B0)
 	CMSG_TRAINER_LIST = 0x34AC, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B178, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72970)
 	CMSG_TRAINER_BUY_SPELL = 0x34AD, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B198, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72930)
 	CMSG_SPIRIT_HEALER_ACTIVATE = 0x34AE, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B1B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E727F0)
 	CMSG_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_QUERY = 0x34AF, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B1D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70A70)
 	CMSG_AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_QUEUE = 0x34B0, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B1F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70AB0)
 	CMSG_BINDER_ACTIVATE = 0x34B1, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B218, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70E70)
 	CMSG_BANKER_ACTIVATE = 0x34B2, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B238, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70D30)
 	CMSG_BUY_BANK_SLOT = 0x34B3, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B258, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70FB0)
 	CMSG_BUY_REAGENT_BANK = 0x34B4, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B278, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72A30)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_ACTIVATE = 0x34B5, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B298, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71530)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_SWAP_ITEMS = 0x34B6, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B2B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71630)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_QUERY_TAB = 0x34B7, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B2D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E715F0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_BUY_TAB = 0x34B8, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B2F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71570)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_UPDATE_TAB = 0x34B9, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B318, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71670)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_DEPOSIT_MONEY = 0x34BA, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B338, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E715B0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_WITHDRAW_MONEY = 0x34BB, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B358, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E716B0)
 	CMSG_PETITION_SHOW_LIST = 0x34BC, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B378, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71D70)
 	CMSG_PETITION_BUY = 0x34BD, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B398, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71D30)
 	CMSG_PETITION_SHOW_SIGNATURES = 0x34BE, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B3B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71DB0)
 	CMSG_AUCTION_HELLO_REQUEST = 0x34BF, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B3D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70AF0)
 	CMSG_AUCTION_SELL_ITEM = 0x34C0, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B3F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70CF0)
 	CMSG_AUCTION_REMOVE_ITEM = 0x34C1, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B418, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70C70)
 	CMSG_AUCTION_LIST_ITEMS = 0x34C2, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B438, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70B70)
 	CMSG_AUCTION_REPLICATE_ITEMS = 0x34C3, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B458, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70CB0)
 	CMSG_AUCTION_LIST_OWNER_ITEMS = 0x34C4, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B478, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70BB0)
 	CMSG_AUCTION_LIST_BIDDER_ITEMS = 0x34C5, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B498, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70B30)
 	CMSG_AUCTION_PLACE_BID = 0x34C6, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B4B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70C30)
 	CMSG_AUCTION_LIST_PENDING_SALES = 0x34C7, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B4D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70BF0)
 	CMSG_QUERY_TIME = 0x34CA, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B4F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71EB0)
 	CMSG_LOGOUT_REQUEST = 0x34CB, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B518, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71930)
 	CMSG_LOGOUT_CANCEL = 0x34CC, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B538, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E718B0)
 	CMSG_LOGOUT_INSTANT = 0x34CD, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B558, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E718F0)
 	CMSG_RECLAIM_CORPSE = 0x34CF, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B578, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72270)
 	CMSG_COMPLETE_MOVIE = 0x34D1, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B598, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E711B0)
 	CMSG_SET_FACTION_AT_WAR = 0x34D2, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B5B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72530)
 	CMSG_SET_FACTION_NOT_AT_WAR = 0x34D3, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B5D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E725B0)
 	CMSG_SET_FACTION_INACTIVE = 0x34D4, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B5F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72570)
 	CMSG_SET_WATCHED_FACTION = 0x34D5, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B618, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E726F0)
 	CMSG_DUEL_RESPONSE = 0x34D6, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B638, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71330)
 	CMSG_UNLEARN_SKILL = 0x34D9, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B658, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E729F0)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_AUTO_REPEAT_SPELL = 0x34DB, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B678, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71030)
 	CMSG_FAR_SIGHT = 0x34DC, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B698, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E713B0)
 	CMSG_SOCKET_GEMS = 0x34DF, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B6B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72770)
 	CMSG_REPAIR_ITEM = 0x34E0, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B6D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E722B0)
 	CMSG_GAME_OBJ_USE = 0x34E2, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B6F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71430)
 	CMSG_GAME_OBJ_REPORT_USE = 0x34E3, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B718, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E713F0)
 	CMSG_CANCEL_TEMP_ENCHANTMENT = 0x34E6, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B738, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E710F0)
 	CMSG_SET_TAXI_BENCHMARK_MODE = 0x34E7, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B758, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E726B0)
 	CMSG_REPORT_PVP_PLAYER_AFK = 0x34E8, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B778, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72330)
 	CMSG_ALTER_APPEARANCE = 0x34E9, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B798, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E709F0)
 	CMSG_OPT_OUT_OF_LOOT = 0x34EA, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B7B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71B70)
 	CMSG_GRANT_LEVEL = 0x34EB, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B7D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E714F0)
 	CMSG_ACCEPT_LEVEL_GRANT = 0x34ED, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B7F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70970)
 	CMSG_TOTEM_DESTROYED = 0x34EE, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B818, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E728F0)
 	CMSG_DISMISS_CRITTER = 0x34EF, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B838, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E712B0)
 	CMSG_QUERY_INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENTS = 0x34F6, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B858, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71E30)
 	CMSG_HEARTH_AND_RESURRECT = 0x34FC, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B878, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E716F0)
 	CMSG_SAVE_EQUIPMENT_SET = 0x34FF, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B898, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E723F0)
 	CMSG_DELETE_EQUIPMENT_SET = 0x3500, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B8B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71270)
 	CMSG_INSTANCE_LOCK_RESPONSE = 0x3501, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B8D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71770)
 	CMSG_LOW_LEVEL_RAID2 = 0x3507, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B8F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71970)
 	CMSG_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITES = 0x3512, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B918, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E711F0)
 	CMSG_BATTLEMASTER_JOIN = 0x3514, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B938, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70DB0)
 	CMSG_BATTLEMASTER_JOIN_ARENA = 0x3515, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B958, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70DF0)
 	CMSG_BATTLEMASTER_JOIN_SKIRMISH = 0x3516, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B978, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70E30)
 	CMSG_BATTLEFIELD_PORT = 0x3517, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B998, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70D70)
 	CMSG_REPOP_REQUEST = 0x3518, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B9B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E722F0)
 	CMSG_CLIENT_PORT_GRAVEYARD = 0x3519, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B9D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72A70)
 	CMSG_SET_SELECTION = 0x351A, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110B9F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72630)
 	CMSG_INSPECT = 0x351B, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BA18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71730)
 	CMSG_BLACK_MARKET_OPEN = 0x351C, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BA38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70EF0)
 	CMSG_BLACK_MARKET_REQUEST_ITEMS = 0x351D, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BA58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70F30)
 	CMSG_BLACK_MARKET_BID_ON_ITEM = 0x351E, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BA78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70EB0)
 	CMSG_QUEST_LOG_REMOVE_QUEST = 0x351F, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BA98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E721B0)
 	CMSG_GET_ITEM_PURCHASE_DATA = 0x3520, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BAB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71470)
 	CMSG_ITEM_PURCHASE_REFUND = 0x3521, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BAD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E717B0)
 	CMSG_SELF_RES = 0x3522, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BAF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72430)
 	CMSG_SET_ACTION_BAR_TOGGLES = 0x3523, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BB18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E724F0)
 	CMSG_SIGN_PETITION = 0x3524, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BB38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E72730)
 	CMSG_DECLINE_PETITION = 0x3525, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BB58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71230)
 	CMSG_TURN_IN_PETITION = 0x3526, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BB78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E729B0)
 	CMSG_MAIL_GET_LIST = 0x3527, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BB98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E719F0)
 	CMSG_MAIL_TAKE_MONEY = 0x3528, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BBB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71AB0)
 	CMSG_MAIL_TAKE_ITEM = 0x3529, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BBD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71A70)
 	CMSG_QUERY_NEXT_MAIL_TIME = 0x352A, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BBF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71E70)
 	CMSG_MAIL_MARK_AS_READ = 0x352B, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BC18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71A30)
 	CMSG_MAIL_CREATE_TEXT_ITEM = 0x352C, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BC38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E719B0)
 	CMSG_SET_LOOT_SPECIALIZATION = 0x3530, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BC58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E725F0)
 	CMSG_EMOTE = 0x3532, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BC78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71070)
 	CMSG_OPENING_CINEMATIC = 0x3534, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BC98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71B30)
 	CMSG_NEXT_CINEMATIC_CAMERA = 0x3535, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BCB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71AF0)
 	CMSG_COMPLETE_CINEMATIC = 0x3536, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BCD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71170)
 	off_110BCF8 = 0x3537, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BCF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E712F0)
 	off_110BD18 = 0x353A, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BD18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71F30)
 	CMSG_START_CHALLENGE_MODE = 0x353B, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BD38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E70A30)
 	CMSG_LEARN_TALENTS = 0x3543, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BD58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71830)
 	CMSG_LEARN_PVP_TALENTS = 0x3544, //(Group: CliPlayerGameEvent, vTable: 0x0110BD78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E717F0)






 	// Group_CliGlobal = 0x0110BED0; (number of opcodes = 0x003A)
 	CMSG_GUILD_PROMOTE_MEMBER = 0x305D, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110BEE0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78590)
 	CMSG_GUILD_DEMOTE_MEMBER = 0x305E, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110BF00, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78310)
 	CMSG_GUILD_ASSIGN_MEMBER_RANK = 0x305F, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110BF20, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78050)
 	CMSG_GUILD_DECLINE_INVITATION = 0x3060, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110BF40, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78250)
 	CMSG_GUILD_AUTO_DECLINE_INVITATION = 0x3061, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110BF60, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78090)
 	CMSG_GUILD_LEAVE = 0x3062, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110BF80, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78450)
 	CMSG_GUILD_OFFICER_REMOVE_MEMBER = 0x3063, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110BFA0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78510)
 	CMSG_GUILD_ADD_RANK = 0x3064, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110BFC0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78010)
 	CMSG_GUILD_DELETE_RANK = 0x3065, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110BFE0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E782D0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_SHIFT_RANK = 0x3066, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C000, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78810)
 	CMSG_GUILD_SET_RANK_PERMISSIONS = 0x3067, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C020, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E787D0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_DELETE = 0x3068, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C040, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78290)
 	CMSG_GUILD_QUERY_MEMBER_RECIPES = 0x3069, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C060, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E785D0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_QUERY_RECIPES = 0x306A, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C080, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78690)
 	CMSG_GUILD_QUERY_MEMBERS_FOR_RECIPE = 0x306B, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C0A0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78610)
 	CMSG_GUILD_QUERY_NEWS = 0x306C, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C0C0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78650)
 	CMSG_GUILD_GET_RANKS = 0x306D, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C0E0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E783D0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_NEWS_UPDATE_STICKY = 0x306E, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C100, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E784D0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_SET_ACHIEVEMENT_TRACKING = 0x306F, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C120, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78710)
 	CMSG_GUILD_SET_FOCUSED_ACHIEVEMENT = 0x3070, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C140, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78750)
 	CMSG_GUILD_GET_ACHIEVEMENT_MEMBERS = 0x3071, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C160, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78390)
 	CMSG_GUILD_SET_MEMBER_NOTE = 0x3072, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C180, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78790)
 	CMSG_GUILD_GET_ROSTER = 0x3073, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C1A0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78410)
 	CMSG_GUILD_UPDATE_MOTD_TEXT = 0x3074, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C1C0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78890)
 	CMSG_GUILD_UPDATE_INFO_TEXT = 0x3075, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C1E0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78850)
 	CMSG_LF_GUILD_GET_GUILD_POST = 0x3076, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C200, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78950)
 	CMSG_LF_GUILD_GET_RECRUITS = 0x3077, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C220, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78990)
 	CMSG_LF_GUILD_DECLINE_RECRUIT = 0x3078, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C240, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E788D0)
 	CMSG_LF_GUILD_GET_APPLICATIONS = 0x3079, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C260, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78910)
 	CMSG_LF_GUILD_REMOVE_RECRUIT = 0x307A, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C280, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E789D0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_CHALLENGE_UPDATE_REQUEST = 0x307B, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C2A0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E781D0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_CHANGE_NAME_REQUEST = 0x307E, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C2C0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78210)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_LOG_QUERY = 0x3082, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C2E0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E780D0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_REMAINING_WITHDRAW_MONEY_QUERY = 0x3083, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C300, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78110)
 	CMSG_GUILD_PERMISSIONS_QUERY = 0x3084, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C320, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78550)
 	CMSG_GUILD_EVENT_LOG_QUERY = 0x3085, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C340, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78350)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_SET_TAB_TEXT = 0x3086, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C360, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78150)
 	CMSG_GUILD_BANK_TEXT_QUERY = 0x3087, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C380, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78190)
 	CMSG_GUILD_REPLACE_GUILD_MASTER = 0x3088, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C3A0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E786D0)
 	CMSG_GUILD_MEMBER_SEND_SOR_REQUEST = 0x308C, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C3C0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78490)
 	CMSG_GUILD_ADD_BATTLENET_FRIEND = 0x308D, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C3E0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E77FD0)
 	CMSG_CHALLENGE_MODE_REQUEST_MAP_STATS = 0x308E, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C400, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E77F90)
 	CMSG_CHALLENGE_MODE_REQUEST_LEADERS = 0x308F, //(Group: CliGlobal, vTable: 0x0110C420, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E77F50)






 	// Group_CliPlayerInventory = 0x0110C440; (number of opcodes = 0x000B)
 	CMSG_WRAP_ITEM = 0x3994, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C4A8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E79180)
 	CMSG_USE_EQUIPMENT_SET = 0x3995, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C4C8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E79140)
 	CMSG_AUTOBANK_ITEM = 0x3996, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C4E8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E79000)
 	CMSG_AUTOSTORE_BANK_ITEM = 0x3997, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C508, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78EC0)
 	CMSG_AUTOBANK_REAGENT = 0x3998, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C528, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E79040)
 	CMSG_AUTOSTORE_BANK_REAGENT = 0x3999, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C548, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78F00)
 	CMSG_AUTO_EQUIP_ITEM = 0x399A, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C568, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78F40)
 	CMSG_AUTO_STORE_BAG_ITEM = 0x399B, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C588, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78FC0)
 	CMSG_SWAP_ITEM = 0x399C, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C5A8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E79100)
 	CMSG_SWAP_INV_ITEM = 0x399D, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C5C8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E790C0)
 	CMSG_SPLIT_ITEM = 0x399E, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C5E8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E79080)
 	CMSG_AUTO_EQUIP_ITEM_SLOT = 0x399F, //(Group: CliPlayerInventory, vTable: 0x0110C608, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E78F80)






 	// Group_CliChatEntity = 0x0110C628; (number of opcodes = 0x0030)
 	CMSG_CHAT_JOIN_CHANNEL = 0x37C8, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C638, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B7F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_LEAVE_CHANNEL = 0x37C9, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C658, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B830)
 	CMSG_CHAT_REPORT_IGNORED = 0x37CB, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C678, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BC30)
 	CMSG_CHAT_REPORT_FILTERED = 0x37CC, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C698, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BBF0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_REGISTER_ADDON_PREFIXES = 0x37CD, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C6B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BBB0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_UNREGISTER_ALL_ADDON_PREFIXES = 0x37CE, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C6D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BC70)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_CHANNEL = 0x37CF, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C6F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B8B0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_ADDON_MESSAGE_CHANNEL = 0x37D0, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C718, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B0F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_WHISPER = 0x37D1, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C738, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BB30)
 	CMSG_CHAT_ADDON_MESSAGE_WHISPER = 0x37D2, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C758, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B270)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_GUILD = 0x37D3, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C778, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B970)
 	CMSG_CHAT_ADDON_MESSAGE_GUILD = 0x37D4, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C798, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B130)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_OFFICER = 0x37D5, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C7B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B9F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_ADDON_MESSAGE_OFFICER = 0x37D6, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C7D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B1B0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_AFK = 0x37D7, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C7F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B870)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_DND = 0x37D8, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C818, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B8F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_LIST = 0x37D9, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C838, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B430)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_DISPLAY_LIST = 0x37DA, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C858, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B370)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_PASSWORD = 0x37DB, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C878, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B530)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_SET_OWNER = 0x37DC, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C898, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B570)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_OWNER = 0x37DD, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C8B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B4F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_MODERATOR = 0x37DF, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C8D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B470)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_UNMODERATOR = 0x37E0, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C8F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B670)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_MUTE = 0x37E1, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C918, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B4B0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_UNMUTE = 0x37E2, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C938, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B6B0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_INVITE = 0x37E3, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C958, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B3B0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_KICK = 0x37E4, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C978, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B3F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_BAN = 0x37E5, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C998, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B2F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_UNBAN = 0x37E6, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C9B8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B630)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_ANNOUNCEMENTS = 0x37E7, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C9D8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B2B0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_SILENCE_VOICE = 0x37E8, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110C9F8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B5F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_UNSILENCE_VOICE = 0x37E9, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CA18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B730)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_SILENCE_ALL = 0x37EA, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CA38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B5B0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_UNSILENCE_ALL = 0x37EB, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CA58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B6F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_VOICE_ON = 0x37EC, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CA78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B7B0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_VOICE_OFF = 0x37ED, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CA98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B770)
 	CMSG_CHAT_CHANNEL_DECLINE_INVITE = 0x37EE, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CAB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B330)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_SAY = 0x37EF, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CAD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BAF0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_EMOTE = 0x37F0, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CAF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B930)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_YELL = 0x37F1, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CB18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BB70)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_PARTY = 0x37F2, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CB38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BA30)
 	CMSG_CHAT_ADDON_MESSAGE_PARTY = 0x37F3, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CB58, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B1F0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_RAID = 0x37F4, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CB78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BA70)
 	CMSG_CHAT_ADDON_MESSAGE_RAID = 0x37F5, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CB98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B230)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_INSTANCE_CHAT = 0x37F6, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CBB8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B9B0)
 	CMSG_CHAT_ADDON_MESSAGE_INSTANCE_CHAT = 0x37F7, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CBD8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7B170)
 	CMSG_CHAT_MESSAGE_RAID_WARNING = 0x37F8, //(Group: CliChatEntity, vTable: 0x0110CBF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E7BAB0)
}
```



```
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x35E4, vTable: 0x00F4FC38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358300, in group: CliUserClient
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x36CD, vTable: 0x00F50E98, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00357540, in group: CliUserClient
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x36F7, vTable: 0x00F51258, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00358940, in group: CliUserClient
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x31EC, vTable: 0x00F51C78, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003706B0, in group: CliPlayer
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x320D, vTable: 0x00F51EF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F9B0, in group: CliPlayer
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x322A, vTable: 0x00F51FF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x0036F670, in group: CliPlayer
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x3277, vTable: 0x00F52318, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00371070, in group: CliPlayer
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x3323, vTable: 0x00F52B38, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00371270, in group: CliPlayer
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x39EB, vTable: 0x00F52E30, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00372E60, in group: CliPlayerMovement
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x3A17, vTable: 0x00F53270, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373DA0, in group: CliPlayerMovement
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x3A1B, vTable: 0x00F532F0, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x003734A0, in group: CliPlayerMovement
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x3A3D, vTable: 0x00F53650, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373660, in group: CliPlayerMovement
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x3A3F, vTable: 0x00F53690, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00373460, in group: CliPlayerMovement
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x3128, vTable: 0x00F536E8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00381990, in group: CliAccount
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x3129, vTable: 0x00F53708, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00381950, in group: CliAccount
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x3537, vTable: 0x0110BCF8, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E712F0, in group: CliPlayerGameEvent
Opcode with unknown Name: 0x353A, vTable: 0x0110BD18, CliPutWithMsgId: 0x00E71F30, in group: CliPlayerGameEvent
```

CMSGs Rename

More later  :Smile:

----------


## reliasn

Windows 32-bit

Some functions and static pointers:


```
ActivateNextModule = 0x2297C4,
AreaListShutdown = 0x21E633,
AreaTriggerCheck = 0x3D4F4D,
BuildNumber = 0x9FA98C,
CGAreaTrigger__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D3761,
CGAuctionHouse__AuctionItemExpired = 0x5A603C,
CGAuctionHouse__m_itemList = 0xF009C0,
CGBlackMarketInfo__Script_GetBlackMarketItemInfoHelper = 0x5B180A,
CGBlackMarketInfo__m_items = 0xF00C30,
CGCamera__CalcTargetCamera = 0x40B8EA,
CGCamera__UpdateMotion = 0x40DCD7,
CGChat__AddChatMessage = 0x5F050,
CGChat__RecordChat = 0x673DB,
CGChat__m_aTypeDChannelSPOffset = 0x65,
CGChat__m_bChatHistoryInitialized = 0xEB0BF8,
CGChat__m_chatHistory = 0xE57190,
CGChat__m_chatSize = 0x17E8,
CGChat__m_currentChatIndex = 0xE57178,
CGCommentator__s_Commentator = 0xECB3B0,
CGCommentator__s_Commentator_Collision = 0xECB430,
CGCommentator__s_Commentator_Position = 0xECB3BC,
CGCommentator__s_Commentator_Speed = 0xECB42C,
CGContainer_C__CGContainer_C_ctor = 0x3466E1,
CGContainer__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D3CB7,
CGCorpse__GetCorpseWorldPosition = 0x4AFB3C,
CGCorpse__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D3D09,
CGDynamicObject__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D3E29,
CGGameObject_C__Animation = 0xF8,
CGGameObject_C__CGGameObject_C_ctor = 0x359C58,
CGGameObject_C__GetName = 0x35DDD9,
CGGameObject_C__GetPosition = 0x348AEA,
CGGameObject_C__VTable = 0xA0B0BC,
CGGameObject__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D3FB1,
CGGameUI__CanPerformAction = 0x4A3D0,
CGGameUI__GetCorpseLocation = 0x4D127,
CGGameUI__GetCorpsePosition = 0x4D149,
CGGameUI__GetCorpsePosition2 = 0x4D3D6,
CGGameUI__HandleTerrainClick = 0x4E70D,
CGGameUI__HandleWorldClick = 0x4D89FF,
CGGameUI__Idle = 0x4EB73,
CGGameUI__Initialize = 0x4ED72,
CGGameUI__OnTerrainClick = 0x525B5,
CGGameUI__SendSetSelection = 0x5363D,
CGGameUI__Target = 0x47E43C,
CGGameUI__UpdatePlayerAFK = 0x5A0EB,
CGGameUI__m_corpseMapID = 0xE56858,
CGGameUI__m_corpsePos = 0xFFFFFFFF,
CGGameUI__m_currentObjectTrack = 0xE56828,
CGGameUI__s_inWorld = 0xE55A49,
CGInputControl__UnsetControlBit = 0x406AE0,
CGItem_C__CGItem_C_ctor = 0x34127C,
CGItem__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D3A63,
CGLootInfo__m_lootObj = 0xEC8D40,
CGObject_C__AddWorldObject = 0x2EFDA1,
CGObject_C__CGObject_C_ctor = 0x2EFB60,
CGObject__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D2751,
CGPlayer_C__CGPlayer_C_ctor = 0x321A1D,
CGPlayer_C__CanTrackObject = 0x324371,
CGPlayer_C__CanTrackUnit = 0x3243E0,
CGPlayer_C__LootUnit = 0x32F3D1,
CGPlayer_C__m_activePlayerPtr = 0xDDF32C,
CGPlayer__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D424D,
CGSceneObject__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D4E63,
CGUnit_C__CGUnit_C_VTable = 0xA059A4,
CGUnit_C__CGUnit_C_ctor = 0x2F2692,
CGUnit_C__GetCurrentClientRace = 0x300303,
CGUnit_C__GetPosition = 0x301B80,
CGUnit_C__GetUnitName = 0x303574,
CGUnit_C__GetUnitNameAux = 0x30186A,
CGUnit_C__HandleTracking = 0x3046D5,
CGUnit_C__InitializeTrackingState = 0x306050,
CGUnit_C__OnCollideFallLandNotify = 0x30C88E,
CGUnit_C__OnFlightLocal = 0x30D50D,
CGUnit_C__OnMountDisplayChanged = 0x30E975,
CGUnit_C__OnSetActiveMover = 0x30F5DA,
CGUnit_C__OnSwimStartLocal = 0x30F7F3,
CGUnit_C__SendMovementHeartBeat = 0x314EFE,
CGUnit_C__SendSplineDone = 0x314F14,
CGUnit_C__SetActiveMover = 0x3150F7,
CGUnit_C__SetTrackingTarget = 0x316802,
CGUnit_C__UnitReaction = 0x319360,
CGUnit_C__UpdateDisplayInfo = 0x31A8B6,
CGUnit_C__UpdateFacingPitchChanges = 0x31ACF3,
CGUnit_C__UpdateScale = 0x314E0E,
CGUnit_C__UpdateSwimmingStatus = 0x31CB64,
CGUnit_C__m_activeMover = 0xDDE850,
CGUnit__InitializeBaseDataDescriptors = 0x2D2BAB,
CGWorldFrame__GetActiveCamera = 0x4755E5,
CGWorldFrame__GetScreenCoordinates = 0x476471,
CGWorldFrame__HitTest = 0x476A20,
CGWorldFrame__HitTestPoint = 0x477018,
CGWorldFrame__ObjectEnumProc = 0x477C27,
CGWorldFrame__OnLayerUpdate = 0x478645,
CGWorldFrame__OnWorldRender = 0x478A5E,
CGWorldFrame__OnWorldUpdate = 0x478E68,
CGWorldFrame__PerformDefaultAction = 0x4794B9,
CGWorldFrame__RenderWorld = 0x479BDA,
CGWorldFrame__s_currentWorldFrame = 0xEB3DC4,
CGWorldMap__GetCurrentMapAreaID = 0x4AFCFD,
CGWorldMap__GetWorldLocFromPos = 0x4B0F29,
CGWorldMap__ProcessClick = 0x4B2451,
CGWorldMap__m_currentContinent = 0xC3AB08,
CGWorldStateInfo__SendUserClientUITimeRequest = 0x4D75B9,
CGWorldStateInfo__TimerUpdate = 0x4D7966,
CGxDevice__D3D11Present = 0x11D902,
CM2Model__GetCollisionFacets = 0x1583F7,
CMSG_CLIENT_UI_TIME_REQUEST = 0x36A0,
CMSG_CLI_CAST_SPELL = 0x3276,
CMSG_CLI_PET_CASTSPELL = 0x3275,
CMSG_CLI_RECLAIM_CORPSE = 0x34CF,
CMSG_CLI_SET_SELECTION = 0x3665,
CMSG_MOVE_FALL_LAND = 0x39F9,
CMSG_MOVE_HEARTBEAT = 0x3A0D,
CMSG_MOVE_JUMP = 0x39EA,
CMSG_MOVE_SET_FLY = 0x3A25,
CMSG_MOVE_SPLINE_DONE = 0x3A15,
CMSG_MOVE_START_BACKWARD = 0x39E5,
CMSG_MOVE_START_FORWARD = 0x39E4,
CMSG_MOVE_START_STRAFE_LEFT = 0x39E7,
CMSG_MOVE_START_STRAFE_RIGHT = 0x39E8,
CMSG_MOVE_START_SWIM = 0x39FA,
CMSG_MOVE_STOP = 0x39E6,
CMSG_MOVE_STOP_STRAFE = 0x39E9,
CMSG_TIME_SYNC_RESPONSE = 0x3A38,
CMSG_WARDEN_DATA = 0x35EB,
CMapObjDef__GetFacets = 0x5F6AC7,
CMapObj__GetFacets = 0x5F4703,
CMap__GetChunkFacets = 0x63424B,
CMap__GetDoodadDefFacets = 0x63471B,
CMap__GetEntityFacets = 0x6347BF,
CMap__GetFacets = 0x6349B2,
CMap__GetM2CollisionFacets = 0x633881,
CMap__GetMapObjDefFacets = 0x634D21,
CMissile__ReachedTarget = 0x36B52D,
CMovementData_C__FillInStatusUpdate = 0x36FDFD,
CMovementData_C__SendMovementMessage = 0x374166,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage = 0x3743E7,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveFallLand = 0x2F2087,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveHeartbeat = 0x2F2115,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveJump = 0x36DAFB,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveSetFly = 0x36DC19,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveStartBackward = 0x36DE25,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveStartForward = 0x36DF13,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveStartStrafeLeft = 0x36DF8A,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveStartStrafeRight = 0x36E001,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveStartSwim = 0x36E078,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveStop = 0x36E0EF,
CMovementData_C__SendSimpleMoveMessage_PlayerMoveStopStrafe = 0x36E1DD,
CMovementOffset = 0x124,
CMovementShared__CalcDirection = 0x97AA13,
CMovementShared__FillInStatusUpdate = 0x97BCA8,
CMovementShared__GetBaseSpeed = 0x97A9E8,
CMovementShared__Jump = 0x97C7A7,
CMovementShared__StopFalling = 0x97DF39,
CMovement_C__AddPlayerMoveEvent = 0x36E8C8,
CMovement_C__CalcDirection = 0x97AC9D,
CMovement_C__ExecuteMovement = 0x36F9D3,
CMovement_C__FallStateChangedLocal_PlayerMoveSetFly = 0x36D045,
CMovement_C__FlushMoveQueue = 0x37077F,
CMovement_C__GetCurrUpdateTime = 0x370CE8,
CMovement_C__GetFacetQueryFlags = 0x3DB153,
CMovement_C__Halt = 0x370F9C,
CMovement_C__IsFlyingOrSwimming = 0x3DD8AB,
CMovement_C__OnFlightLocal = 0x3721CE,
CMovement_C__OnInitActiveMover = 0x372342,
CMovement_C__OnSetActiveMover = 0x3729B5,
CMovement_C__OnSwimStartLocal = 0x373203,
CMovement_C__SendPlayerMoveJump = 0x36DACB,
CMovement_C__SendPlayerMoveSetFly = 0x36DBE9,
CMovement_C__SendPlayerMoveStartBackward = 0x36DDF5,
CMovement_C__SendPlayerMoveStartForward = 0x36DEE3,
CMovement_C__SendPlayerMoveStop = 0x36E0BF,
CMovement_C__SendPlayerTimeSyncResponse = 0x37424F,
CMovement_C__SendStartStrafeLeft = 0x36DF5A,
CMovement_C__SendStartStrafeRight = 0x36DFD1,
CMovement_C__SendStartSwim = 0x36E048,
CMovement_C__SendStopStrafe = 0x36E1AD,
CMovement_C__UpdatePlayerMovement = 0x375183,
CMovement_C__m_stepUpAngle = 0xA110F4,
CPlayerMoveQueue__Enqueue = 0x36F7B5,
CSimpleTop__m_eventTime = 0xCBDF5C,
CVar__LookupRegistered = 0x9D249,
CWorldMap__QueryFacets = 0x60DF4A,
ClientServices__GetCharacterName = 0x689CD4,
ClientServices__Send = 0x68AABC,
ClntObjMgrEnumVisibleObjectsPtr = 0x2CE8F0,
ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayer = 0x2CE9F1,
ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x81722,
ClntObjMgrGetMapID = 0x2CEB0E,
ClntObjMgrGetMovementGlobals = 0x2CEB21,
ClntObjMgrObjectDisplayPtr = 0x2CEE56,
ClntObjMgrObjectPtr = 0x2CEEAF,
DescriptorsOffset = 0x8,
FirstObjectOffset = 0xD8,
FrameScript_Execute = 0xA6739,
FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer = 0xA6826,
FrameScript_GetText = 0xA6D36,
FrameScript_Initialize = 0xA731F,
FrameScript_InvalidPtrCheck = 0x16D793,
FrameScript_RegisterFunction = 0xA800D,
FrameScript_SignalEvent = 0xA82F5,
FrameScript_SignalEvent_charConst = 0xA85EB,
FrameScript_UnregisterFunction = 0xA889E,
FrameTime__GetCurTimeMs = 0x9ECDF,
FrameTime__s_curTimeMs = 0xCB1150,
GameObjectName1 = 0x26C,
GameObjectName2 = 0xB4,
GetSpellEffectVisual = 0x2B4E07,
GetSpellVisual = 0x2C1709,
HBDetectionLuaLoadHook = 0x3FB6F,
HBDetectionPacketHandler = 0x95FCEF,
JamPlayerMovement__CliPut = 0x255D20,
JamPlayerMovement__JamPlayerMovement_dtor = 0x968905,
LoadAddOns = 0x40967A,
LoadScriptFunctions = 0x50538,
LoadWardenModule = 0x687A11,
MirrorInitializeStaticDescriptors = 0x2D153C,
MovementCancelSpells = 0x405A80,
MovementGetGlobals = 0x2D5087,
MovementUpdateWorld = 0x2D53E7,
NetClient__HandleData = 0x2CB62B,
NetClient__ProcessMessage = 0x2CBBBB,
NetClient__Send = 0x2CBDBE,
NetClient__Send2 = 0x2CBC72,
NextObjectOffset = 0xD0,
ObjectTypeOffset = 0x10,
OsGetAsyncTimeMs = 0x16E04E,
PlayerCliCastSpell_VTable = 0x9FC974,
PlayerCliCastSpell__CliPuthWithMsgID = 0x253B34,
PlayerCliCastSpell__PlayerCliCastSpell = 0x251DE1,
PlayerCliPetCastSpell_VTable = 0x9FC964,
PlayerCliPetCastSpell__CliPutWithMsgID = 0x2544E6,
PlayerCliPetCastSpell__PlayerCliPetCastSpell = 0x2524A1,
PlayerCliReclaimCorpse_VTable = 0xB933C0,
PlayerCliReclaimCorpse__CliPutWithMsgID = 0x966D4D,
PlayerCliReclaimCorpse__PlayerCliReclaimCorpse = 0x9652B9,
PlayerCliSetSelection__CliPuthWithMsgID = 0x246956,
PlayerCliSetSelection__PlayerCliSetSelection = 0x24221D,
PlayerCliSetSelection__VTable = 0x9FBB68,
PlayerMoveFallLand_VTable = 0x9FD0A0,
PlayerMoveFallLand__CliPutWithMsgID = 0x255FAB,
PlayerMoveFallLand__PlayerMoveFallLand = 0x255504,
PlayerMoveHeartBeat_VTable = 0x9FD150,
PlayerMoveHeartBeat__PlayerMoveHeartBeat = 0x255694,
PlayerMoveHeartbeat__CliPutWithMsgID = 0x2561CB,
PlayerMoveJump__PlayerMoveJump = 0x2556C6,
PlayerMoveSetFly_VTable = 0x9FD2A0,
PlayerMoveSetFly__CliPutWithMsgID = 0x256363,
PlayerMoveSetFly__PlayerMoveSetFly = 0x2557C0,
PlayerMoveSplineDone_VTable = 0x9FD1C0,
PlayerMoveSplineDone__CliPuthWithMsgID = 0x256473,
PlayerMoveSplineDone__PlayerMoveSplineDone = 0x2558AA,
PlayerMoveStartBackward__PlayerMoveStartBackward = 0x2558DC,
PlayerMoveStartForward__PlayerMoveStartForward = 0x25590E,
PlayerMoveStop__PlayerMoveStop = 0x2559D6,
PlayerNameOffset = 0xF34E20,
PlayerTimeSyncResponse_VTable = 0x9FD380,
PlayerTimeSyncResponse__CliPutWithMsgID = 0x256809,
PlayerTimeSyncResponse__PlayerTimeSyncResponse = 0x255B5D,
SI3__Init = 0x3FE1DF,
SI3__PlayVocalErrorSound = 0x980062,
Script_BNSendWhisper = 0x4ED098,
Script_C_BlackMarket_GetItemInfoByID = 0x5B0FA7,
Script_C_Commentator_SetCameraCollision = 0x526D89,
Script_C_Commentator_SetMoveSpeed = 0x526D35,
Script_CastSpellByName = 0x480DFD,
Script_CloseResearch = 0x5015A9,
Script_FollowUnit = 0x4620B,
Script_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft = 0x5A47F9,
Script_GetCVar = 0x41C78,
Script_GetCorpseMapPosition = 0x4AD769,
Script_GetCurrentMapAreaID = 0x4ABB8F,
Script_GetGUIDFromToken = 0x423A58,
Script_GetGuildNewsSort = 0x57E6E8,
Script_GetInboxInvoiceInfo = 0x533AF3,
Script_GetPetTimeRemaining = 0x4FE6F6,
Script_GetPlayerInfoByGUID = 0x41BCB3,
Script_GetQuestID = 0x537B14,
Script_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown = 0x480C9A,
Script_GetUnitLevel = 0x424F2F,
Script_GetUnitSpeed = 0x41904D,
Script_GetWorldLocFromMapPos = 0x4AB755,
Script_HasAlternateForm = 0x45B713,
Script_InteractUnit = 0x465E2,
Script_IsPlayerInWorld = 0x439B8,
Script_JumpOrAscendStart = 0x403EF0,
Script_LoadBindings = 0x496711,
Script_OfferPetition = 0x596EA0,
Script_ProcessMapClick = 0x4AC1F3,
Script_RetrieveCorpse = 0x45E7E,
Script_SendChatMessage = 0x5CF9E,
Script_SetLootPortrait = 0x517699,
Script_SetOptOutOfLoot = 0x491EE9,
Script_ShowCursor = 0x23DB32,
Script_TurnOrActionStop = 0x4042D5,
Script_UnitAffectingCombat = 0x420C6C,
Script_UnitCastingInfo = 0x41DFE6,
Script_UnitChannelInfo = 0x41E6F5,
Script_UnitGUID = 0x419979,
Script_UnitName = 0x419D55,
Script_UnitPower = 0x41C91F,
Script_UnitReaction = 0x41E8F6,
SendCast = 0x2A84EA,
SendCastFinish = 0x2A8E22,
SpellGetEffects = 0x2A56FE,
Spell_C_CastSpell = 0x2AE639,
Spell_C_GetSpellCooldown = 0x2B4717,
Spell_C_GetSpellEffect = 0x2CEEAF,
Spell_C_HandleTerrainClick = 0x2B7459,
UnitName1 = 0xC80,
UnitName2 = 0x80,
UserClientUITimeRequest_VTable = 0x9FBE28,
UserClientUITimeRequest__CliPutWithMsgID = 0x24701C,
UserClientUITimeRequest__UserClientUITimeRequest = 0x2425C1,
UserClientWardenData_VTable = 0x9FB658,
UserClientWardenData__CliPutWithMsgID = 0x24712C,
UserClientWardenData__UserClientWardenData = 0x2426AC,
WardenClient_HandlePacket = 0x229C53,
WardenClient_Process = 0x229D38,
Warden__RawModule__Create = 0x687978,
Warden__RawModule__DecryptAndCreate = 0x6874C0,
World__GetFacets = 0x5E408C,
World__Intersect = 0x5E4708,
World__LoadMap = 0x5E4A37,
World__Preload = 0x5E5CC3,
World__ProjectTextureCallback = 0x5E5E18,
World__Render = 0x5E6216,
World__SetFarClip = 0x5E654C,
World__TriDataToFacetData = 0x5E6D72,
World__s_farClip = 0xF24A9C,
World__s_intEnables = 0xF24ACC,
g_baseAreaTriggerDescriptors = 0xFFFFFFFF,
g_baseContainerDescriptors = 0xDBE638,
g_baseCorpseDescriptors = 0xDC9948,
g_baseDynamicObjectDescriptors = 0xDC98E8,
g_baseGameObjectDescriptors = 0xDC97E0,
g_baseItemDescriptors = 0xDBE2B8,
g_baseObjDescriptors = 0xDBE228,
g_basePlayerDescriptors = 0xDBF6B0,
g_baseUnitDescriptors = 0xDBED10,
g_theGxDevicePtr = 0xCC423C,
g_theGxDevicePtr_D3D11Device = 0x2560,
g_theGxDevicePtr_D3D9Device = 0x2508,
getS = 0x12EF04,
luaD_protectedparser = 0x133810,
luaL_error = 0x12F27B,
luaL_loadbuffer = 0x12F3CD,
luaV_execute = 0x134B77,
luaZ_init = 0x13B1F1,
lua_getstack = 0x12E90B,
lua_gettop = 0x12CF0C,
lua_insert = 0x12CFCF,
lua_isguid = 0xAA7B3,
lua_isnumber = 0x12D0FF,
lua_isstring = 0x12D12F,
lua_load = 0x12D192,
lua_pcall = 0x12D2D8,
lua_pushboolean = 0x12D341,
lua_pushcclosure = 0x12D369,
lua_pushinteger = 0x12D486,
lua_pushnil = 0x12D519,
lua_pushnumber = 0x12D534,
lua_pushstring = 0x12D55B,
lua_pushwguid = 0xAA84F,
lua_rawgeti = 0x12D732,
lua_rawset = 0x12D7C3,
lua_settop = 0x12DCE6,
lua_taintexpected = 0xCC7CD0,
lua_toboolean = 0x12DD3D,
lua_toguid = 0xAA8E7,
lua_tointeger = 0x12DD66,
lua_tolstring = 0x12DDCD,
lua_tonumber = 0x12DE37,
lua_type = 0x12DEE6,
s_context = 0xCB1424,
s_curMgr = 0xD48220,
s_curMgr_MapID = 0x108,
s_curMgr_movGlobals = 0x110,
s_currentContinent = 0xC2CB30,
s_currentModule = 0xD32C1C,
s_errorHandlerRef = 0xBA6A40,
s_moduleInterface = 0xD32C20,
s_trackingDistThreshold = 0xDDE8E4,
s_trackingPos = 0xDDE8D4,
s_trackingTarget = 0xDDE8B0,
s_trackingTurnSpeed = 0xDDE8EC,
s_trackingType = 0xDDE8AC,
vFrameScript_SignalEvent = 0xAABA5,
```

Descriptors already multiplied by 4:


```
namespace CGObjectData {
enum {
    Guid = 0x0, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Data = 0x10, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Type = 0x20, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    EntryID = 0x24, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x80
    DynamicFlags = 0x28, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    Scale = 0x2C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGItemData {
enum {
    Owner = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    ContainedIn = 0x40, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Creator = 0x50, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    GiftCreator = 0x60, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    StackCount = 0x70, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    Expiration = 0x74, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    SpellCharges = 0x78, // Size: 0x5, Flags: 0x4
    DynamicFlags = 0x8C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Enchantment = 0x90, // Size: 0x27, Flags: 0x1
    PropertySeed = 0x12C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    RandomPropertiesID = 0x130, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Durability = 0x134, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    MaxDurability = 0x138, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    CreatePlayedTime = 0x13C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModifiersMask = 0x140, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    Context = 0x144, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ArtifactXP = 0x148, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    ItemAppearanceModID = 0x14C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
};
}

namespace CGContainerData {
enum {
    Slots = 0x150, // Size: 0x90, Flags: 0x1
    NumSlots = 0x390, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGUnitData {
enum {
    Charm = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Summon = 0x40, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Critter = 0x50, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    CharmedBy = 0x60, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    SummonedBy = 0x70, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    CreatedBy = 0x80, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    DemonCreator = 0x90, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Target = 0xA0, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    BattlePetCompanionGUID = 0xB0, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    BattlePetDBID = 0xC0, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x1
    ChannelObject = 0xC8, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x201
    ChannelSpell = 0xD8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    ChannelSpellXSpellVisual = 0xDC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    SummonedByHomeRealm = 0xE0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Sex = 0xE4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    DisplayPower = 0xE8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    OverrideDisplayPowerID = 0xEC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Health = 0xF0, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x1
    Power = 0xF8, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x401
    MaxHealth = 0x110, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x1
    MaxPower = 0x118, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x1
    PowerRegenFlatModifier = 0x130, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x46
    PowerRegenInterruptedFlatModifier = 0x148, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x46
    Level = 0x160, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    EffectiveLevel = 0x164, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ScalingLevelMin = 0x168, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ScalingLevelMax = 0x16C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ScalingLevelDelta = 0x170, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    FactionTemplate = 0x174, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    VirtualItems = 0x178, // Size: 0x6, Flags: 0x1
    Flags = 0x190, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    Flags2 = 0x194, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    Flags3 = 0x198, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    AuraState = 0x19C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    AttackRoundBaseTime = 0x1A0, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x1
    RangedAttackRoundBaseTime = 0x1A8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    BoundingRadius = 0x1AC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CombatReach = 0x1B0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    DisplayID = 0x1B4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    NativeDisplayID = 0x1B8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    MountDisplayID = 0x1BC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    MinDamage = 0x1C0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x16
    MaxDamage = 0x1C4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x16
    MinOffHandDamage = 0x1C8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x16
    MaxOffHandDamage = 0x1CC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x16
    AnimTier = 0x1D0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PetNumber = 0x1D4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PetNameTimestamp = 0x1D8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PetExperience = 0x1DC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    PetNextLevelExperience = 0x1E0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x4
    ModCastingSpeed = 0x1E4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModSpellHaste = 0x1E8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModHaste = 0x1EC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModRangedHaste = 0x1F0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModHasteRegen = 0x1F4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ModTimeRate = 0x1F8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CreatedBySpell = 0x1FC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    NpcFlags = 0x200, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x81
    EmoteState = 0x208, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Stats = 0x20C, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x6
    StatPosBuff = 0x21C, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x6
    StatNegBuff = 0x22C, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x6
    Resistances = 0x23C, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x16
    ResistanceBuffModsPositive = 0x258, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x6
    ResistanceBuffModsNegative = 0x274, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x6
    ModBonusArmor = 0x290, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    BaseMana = 0x294, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    BaseHealth = 0x298, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    ShapeshiftForm = 0x29C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    AttackPower = 0x2A0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    AttackPowerModPos = 0x2A4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    AttackPowerModNeg = 0x2A8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    AttackPowerMultiplier = 0x2AC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    RangedAttackPower = 0x2B0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    RangedAttackPowerModPos = 0x2B4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    RangedAttackPowerModNeg = 0x2B8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    RangedAttackPowerMultiplier = 0x2BC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    SetAttackSpeedAura = 0x2C0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    MinRangedDamage = 0x2C4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    MaxRangedDamage = 0x2C8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    PowerCostModifier = 0x2CC, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x6
    PowerCostMultiplier = 0x2E8, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x6
    MaxHealthModifier = 0x304, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x6
    HoverHeight = 0x308, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    MinItemLevelCutoff = 0x30C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    MinItemLevel = 0x310, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    MaxItemLevel = 0x314, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    WildBattlePetLevel = 0x318, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    BattlePetCompanionNameTimestamp = 0x31C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    InteractSpellID = 0x320, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    StateSpellVisualID = 0x324, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateAnimID = 0x328, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateAnimKitID = 0x32C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateWorldEffectID = 0x330, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x280
    ScaleDuration = 0x340, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    LooksLikeMountID = 0x344, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    LooksLikeCreatureID = 0x348, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    LookAtControllerID = 0x34C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    LookAtControllerTarget = 0x350, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGPlayerData {
enum {
    DuelArbiter = 0x360, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    WowAccount = 0x370, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    LootTargetGUID = 0x380, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    PlayerFlags = 0x390, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PlayerFlagsEx = 0x394, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    GuildRankID = 0x398, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    GuildDeleteDate = 0x39C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    GuildLevel = 0x3A0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    HairColorID = 0x3A4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CustomDisplayOption = 0x3A8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Inebriation = 0x3AC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    ArenaFaction = 0x3B0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    DuelTeam = 0x3B4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    GuildTimeStamp = 0x3B8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    QuestLog = 0x3BC, // Size: 0x320, Flags: 0x20
    VisibleItems = 0x103C, // Size: 0x26, Flags: 0x1
    PlayerTitle = 0x10D4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    FakeInebriation = 0x10D8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    VirtualPlayerRealm = 0x10DC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CurrentSpecID = 0x10E0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    TaxiMountAnimKitID = 0x10E4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    AvgItemLevel = 0x10E8, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    CurrentBattlePetBreedQuality = 0x10F8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Prestige = 0x10FC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    HonorLevel = 0x1100, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    InvSlots = 0x1104, // Size: 0x2EC, Flags: 0x2
    FarsightObject = 0x1CB4, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    SummonedBattlePetGUID = 0x1CC4, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    KnownTitles = 0x1CD4, // Size: 0xC, Flags: 0x2
    Coinage = 0x1D04, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x2
    XP = 0x1D0C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    NextLevelXP = 0x1D10, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Skill = 0x1D14, // Size: 0x1C0, Flags: 0x2
    CharacterPoints = 0x2414, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    MaxTalentTiers = 0x2418, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    TrackCreatureMask = 0x241C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    TrackResourceMask = 0x2420, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    MainhandExpertise = 0x2424, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OffhandExpertise = 0x2428, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    RangedExpertise = 0x242C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    CombatRatingExpertise = 0x2430, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    BlockPercentage = 0x2434, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    DodgePercentage = 0x2438, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ParryPercentage = 0x243C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    CritPercentage = 0x2440, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    RangedCritPercentage = 0x2444, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OffhandCritPercentage = 0x2448, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    SpellCritPercentage = 0x244C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ShieldBlock = 0x2450, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ShieldBlockCritPercentage = 0x2454, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Mastery = 0x2458, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Speed = 0x245C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Lifesteal = 0x2460, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Avoidance = 0x2464, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Sturdiness = 0x2468, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Versatility = 0x246C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    VersatilityBonus = 0x2470, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    PvpPowerDamage = 0x2474, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    PvpPowerHealing = 0x2478, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ExploredZones = 0x247C, // Size: 0x100, Flags: 0x2
    RestInfo = 0x287C, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    ModDamageDonePos = 0x288C, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x2
    ModDamageDoneNeg = 0x28A8, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x2
    ModDamageDonePercent = 0x28C4, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x2
    ModHealingDonePos = 0x28E0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModHealingPercent = 0x28E4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModHealingDonePercent = 0x28E8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModPeriodicHealingDonePercent = 0x28EC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    WeaponDmgMultipliers = 0x28F0, // Size: 0x3, Flags: 0x2
    WeaponAtkSpeedMultipliers = 0x28FC, // Size: 0x3, Flags: 0x2
    ModSpellPowerPercent = 0x2908, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModResiliencePercent = 0x290C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OverrideSpellPowerByAPPercent = 0x2910, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OverrideAPBySpellPowerPercent = 0x2914, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModTargetResistance = 0x2918, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModTargetPhysicalResistance = 0x291C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    LocalFlags = 0x2920, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    NumRespecs = 0x2924, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    SelfResSpell = 0x2928, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    PvpMedals = 0x292C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    BuybackPrice = 0x2930, // Size: 0xC, Flags: 0x2
    BuybackTimestamp = 0x2960, // Size: 0xC, Flags: 0x2
    YesterdayHonorableKills = 0x2990, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    LifetimeHonorableKills = 0x2994, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    WatchedFactionIndex = 0x2998, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    CombatRatings = 0x299C, // Size: 0x20, Flags: 0x2
    PvpInfo = 0x2A1C, // Size: 0x24, Flags: 0x2
    MaxLevel = 0x2AAC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ScalingPlayerLevelDelta = 0x2AB0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    MaxCreatureScalingLevel = 0x2AB4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    NoReagentCostMask = 0x2AB8, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    PetSpellPower = 0x2AC8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    Researching = 0x2ACC, // Size: 0xA, Flags: 0x2
    ProfessionSkillLine = 0x2AF4, // Size: 0x2, Flags: 0x2
    UiHitModifier = 0x2AFC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    UiSpellHitModifier = 0x2B00, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    HomeRealmTimeOffset = 0x2B04, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    ModPetHaste = 0x2B08, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OverrideSpellsID = 0x2B0C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x402
    LfgBonusFactionID = 0x2B10, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    LootSpecID = 0x2B14, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    OverrideZonePVPType = 0x2B18, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x402
    BagSlotFlags = 0x2B1C, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x2
    BankBagSlotFlags = 0x2B2C, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x2
    InsertItemsLeftToRight = 0x2B48, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    QuestCompleted = 0x2B4C, // Size: 0x36B, Flags: 0x2
    Honor = 0x38F8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
    HonorNextLevel = 0x38FC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x2
};
}

namespace CGGameObjectData {
enum {
    CreatedBy = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    DisplayID = 0x40, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    Flags = 0x44, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    ParentRotation = 0x48, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    FactionTemplate = 0x58, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Level = 0x5C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    PercentHealth = 0x60, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    SpellVisualID = 0x64, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x281
    StateSpellVisualID = 0x68, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    SpawnTrackingStateAnimID = 0x6C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    SpawnTrackingStateAnimKitID = 0x70, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    StateWorldEffectID = 0x74, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x280
};
}

namespace CGDynamicObjectData {
enum {
    Caster = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    TypeAndVisualID = 0x40, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x80
    SpellID = 0x44, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Radius = 0x48, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CastTime = 0x4C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGCorpseData {
enum {
    Owner = 0x30, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    PartyGUID = 0x40, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    DisplayID = 0x50, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Items = 0x54, // Size: 0x13, Flags: 0x1
    SkinID = 0xA0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    FacialHairStyleID = 0xA4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    Flags = 0xA8, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    DynamicFlags = 0xAC, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x80
    FactionTemplate = 0xB0, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CustomDisplayOption = 0xB4, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGAreaTriggerData {
enum {
    OverrideScaleCurve = 0x30, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x201
    ExtraScaleCurve = 0x4C, // Size: 0x7, Flags: 0x201
    Caster = 0x68, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    Duration = 0x78, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    TimeToTarget = 0x7C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    TimeToTargetScale = 0x80, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    TimeToTargetExtraScale = 0x84, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x201
    SpellID = 0x88, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    SpellVisualID = 0x8C, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x80
    BoundsRadius2D = 0x90, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x280
    DecalPropertiesID = 0x94, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGSceneObjectData {
enum {
    ScriptPackageID = 0x30, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    RndSeedVal = 0x34, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
    CreatedBy = 0x38, // Size: 0x4, Flags: 0x1
    SceneType = 0x48, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x1
};
}

namespace CGConversationData {
enum {
    LastLineDuration = 0x30, // Size: 0x1, Flags: 0x80
};
}
```

Scripts (rebased) - Thanks to Jadd's IDA script (WOW script names in IDA):


```
# C_AdventureJournal Lua Functions #
005AF535 Script_C_AdventureJournal.ActivateEntry
005AF07F Script_C_AdventureJournal.CanBeShown
005AF4AC Script_C_AdventureJournal.GetNumAvailableSuggestions
005AF4C4 Script_C_AdventureJournal.GetPrimaryOffset
005AF57E Script_C_AdventureJournal.GetReward
005AF103 Script_C_AdventureJournal.GetSuggestions
005AF4DC Script_C_AdventureJournal.SetPrimaryOffset
005AF0D4 Script_C_AdventureJournal.UpdateSuggestions

# C_AdventureMap Lua Functions #
0056976E Script_C_AdventureMap.Close
00569D98 Script_C_AdventureMap.GetContinentInfo
00569776 Script_C_AdventureMap.GetMapID
00569A32 Script_C_AdventureMap.GetMapInsetDetailTileInfo
00569922 Script_C_AdventureMap.GetMapInsetInfo
00569E3F Script_C_AdventureMap.GetNumMapInsets
00569E17 Script_C_AdventureMap.GetNumQuestOffers
00569DEF Script_C_AdventureMap.GetNumZoneChoices
00569BDC Script_C_AdventureMap.GetQuestInfo
00569833 Script_C_AdventureMap.GetQuestOfferInfo
0056979A Script_C_AdventureMap.GetZoneChoiceInfo
00569D2D Script_C_AdventureMap.StartQuest

# C_ArtifactUI Lua Functions #
0056B459 Script_C_ArtifactUI.AddPower
0056BEBA Script_C_ArtifactUI.ApplyCursorRelicToSlot
0056BE66 Script_C_ArtifactUI.CanApplyCursorRelicToSlot
0056BDD7 Script_C_ArtifactUI.CanApplyRelicItemIDToEquippedArtifactSlot
0056BD57 Script_C_ArtifactUI.CanApplyRelicItemIDToSlot
0056B696 Script_C_ArtifactUI.CheckRespecNPC
0056AD46 Script_C_ArtifactUI.Clear
0056AE30 Script_C_ArtifactUI.ClearForgeCamera
0056B5D8 Script_C_ArtifactUI.ConfirmRespec
0056BAD3 Script_C_ArtifactUI.DoesEquippedArtifactHaveAnyRelicsSlotted
0056B80B Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetAppearanceInfo
0056B8D3 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetAppearanceInfoByID
0056B730 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetAppearanceSetInfo
0056B0EB Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetArtifactArtInfo
0056AF2A Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetArtifactInfo
0056AE38 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetArtifactKnowledgeLevel
0056AE91 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetArtifactKnowledgeMultiplier
0056AFD1 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetArtifactXPRewardTargetInfo
0056B061 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetCostForPointAtRank
0056B130 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetEquippedArtifactArtInfo
0056AF6F Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetEquippedArtifactInfo
0056BA95 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetEquippedArtifactNumRelicSlots
0056C1B8 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetEquippedArtifactRelicInfo
0056ACEB Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetForgeRotation
0056C400 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetItemLevelIncreaseProvidedByRelic
0056B248 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetMetaPowerInfo
0056B700 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetNumAppearanceSets
0056AEEB Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetNumObtainedArtifacts
0056BA31 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetNumRelicSlots
0056B441 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetPointsRemaining
0056B2EC Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetPowerInfo
0056B32A Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetPowerLinks
0056B192 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetPowers
0056AAA7 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetPowersAffectedByRelic
0056AB53 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetPowersAffectedByRelicItemID
0056BA0B Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetPreviewAppearance
0056BF54 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetRelicInfo
0056BC09 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetRelicInfoByItemID
0056BB68 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetRelicSlotType
0056B14D Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetRespecArtifactArtInfo
0056AF8C Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetRespecArtifactInfo
0056B67E Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetRespecCost
0056B6B1 Script_C_ArtifactUI.GetTotalPurchasedRanks
0056AC57 Script_C_ArtifactUI.IsAtForge
0056B3BE Script_C_ArtifactUI.IsPowerKnown
0056AC72 Script_C_ArtifactUI.IsViewedArtifactEquipped
0056B939 Script_C_ArtifactUI.SetAppearance
0056AE28 Script_C_ArtifactUI.SetForgeCamera
0056AD4E Script_C_ArtifactUI.SetForgeRotation
0056B9B2 Script_C_ArtifactUI.SetPreviewAppearance
0056ACC4 Script_C_ArtifactUI.ShouldSuppressForgeRotation

# C_AuthChallenge Lua Functions #
004DDF44 Script_C_AuthChallenge.Cancel
004DDFB5 Script_C_AuthChallenge.DidChallengeSucceed
004DDF5E Script_C_AuthChallenge.OnTabPressed
004DDEDC Script_C_AuthChallenge.SetFrame
004DDF30 Script_C_AuthChallenge.Submit

# C_BlackMarket Lua Functions #
005B0E90 Script_C_BlackMarket.Close
005B1163 Script_C_BlackMarket.GetHotItem
005B0FA7 Script_C_BlackMarket.GetItemInfoByID
005B0F3E Script_C_BlackMarket.GetItemInfoByIndex
005B0EF4 Script_C_BlackMarket.GetNumItems
005B11CD Script_C_BlackMarket.IsViewOnly
005B1019 Script_C_BlackMarket.ItemPlaceBid
005B0E98 Script_C_BlackMarket.RequestItems

# C_ChallengeMode Lua Functions #
0059C54A Script_C_ChallengeMode.ClearKeystone
0059C612 Script_C_ChallengeMode.CloseKeystoneFrame
0059C85C Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetActiveKeystoneInfo
0059C7CE Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetAffixInfo
0059C99C Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetCompletionInfo
0059BF70 Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetGuildLeaders
0059BA27 Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetMapInfo
0059BB3C Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetMapPlayerStats
0059B9DE Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetMapTable
0059C6FB Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetPowerLevelDamageHealthMod
0059BCFE Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetRecentBestForMap
0059C627 Script_C_ChallengeMode.GetSlottedKeystoneInfo
0059C5ED Script_C_ChallengeMode.HasSlottedKeystone
0059BDEF Script_C_ChallengeMode.IsChallengeModeActive
0059C459 Script_C_ChallengeMode.IsWeeklyRewardAvailable
0059C4E7 Script_C_ChallengeMode.RemoveKeystone
0059BE66 Script_C_ChallengeMode.RequestLeaders
0059B99E Script_C_ChallengeMode.RequestMapInfo
0059C43B Script_C_ChallengeMode.RequestRewards
0059BE09 Script_C_ChallengeMode.Reset
0059C588 Script_C_ChallengeMode.SetKeystoneTooltip
0059C473 Script_C_ChallengeMode.SlotKeystone
0059C8C0 Script_C_ChallengeMode.StartChallengeMode

# C_CharacterServices Lua Functions #
0023F0EB Script_C_CharacterServices.ApplyLevelUp
0023F175 Script_C_CharacterServices.ClearQueuedUpgrade
0023EBC7 Script_C_CharacterServices.GetFactionGroupByIndex
0023F18A Script_C_CharacterServices.GetQueuedUpgradeGUID
0023F0C2 Script_C_CharacterServices.GetStartAutomatically
0023F152 Script_C_CharacterServices.HasQueuedUpgrade
0023EDB8 Script_C_CharacterServices.IsTrialBoostEnabled
0023EDD3 Script_C_CharacterServices.TrialBoostCharacter

# C_ClassTrial Lua Functions #
004EE4BB Script_C_ClassTrial.GetClassTrialLogoutTimeSeconds
004EE4A0 Script_C_ClassTrial.IsClassTrialCharacter

# C_Commentator Lua Functions #
00527B7C Script_C_Commentator.AddPlayerOverrideName
0052658D Script_C_Commentator.ClearCameraTarget
005265C9 Script_C_Commentator.ClearFollowTarget
005265EF Script_C_Commentator.ClearLookAtTarget
00525F3F Script_C_Commentator.EnterInstance
00525FB6 Script_C_Commentator.ExitInstance
005262EC Script_C_Commentator.FollowPlayer
005263D3 Script_C_Commentator.FollowUnit
00527928 Script_C_Commentator.GetAdditionalCameraWeight
00527D12 Script_C_Commentator.GetAllPlayerOverrideNames
00526A8D Script_C_Commentator.GetCamera
00526C66 Script_C_Commentator.GetCameraPosition
00526CD9 Script_C_Commentator.GetCurrentMapID
0052784E Script_C_Commentator.GetDistanceBeforeForcedHorizontalConvergence
005278AB Script_C_Commentator.GetDurationToForceHorizontalConvergence
00527436 Script_C_Commentator.GetExcludeDistance
005273D9 Script_C_Commentator.GetHardlockWeight
005276D7 Script_C_Commentator.GetHorizontalAngleThresholdToSmooth
00525D94 Script_C_Commentator.GetInstanceInfo
005274F8 Script_C_Commentator.GetLookAtLerpAmount
00525C84 Script_C_Commentator.GetMapInfo
005272EF Script_C_Commentator.GetMaxNumPlayersPerTeam
004D7C6E Script_C_Commentator.GetMaxNumTeams
00525B1B Script_C_Commentator.GetMode
00527754 Script_C_Commentator.GetMsToHoldForHorizontalMovement
005275DD Script_C_Commentator.GetMsToHoldForVerticalMovement
005277D1 Script_C_Commentator.GetMsToSmoothHorizontalChange
0052765A Script_C_Commentator.GetMsToSmoothVerticalChange
00525C51 Script_C_Commentator.GetNumMaps
00525FED Script_C_Commentator.GetNumPlayers
00526FDC Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerCooldownInfo
00527DCD Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerFlagInfo
005260A1 Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerInfo
00527C6D Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerOverrideName
00527166 Script_C_Commentator.GetPlayerSpellCharges
00527493 Script_C_Commentator.GetPositionLerpAmount
0052737C Script_C_Commentator.GetSoftlockWeight
0052755D Script_C_Commentator.GetSpeedFactor
00527311 Script_C_Commentator.GetTimeLeftInMatch
00526F3E Script_C_Commentator.GetWargameInfo
005266AE Script_C_Commentator.IsSmartCameraLocked
0052735C Script_C_Commentator.IsSpectating
00526664 Script_C_Commentator.IsUsingSmartCamera
005264A3 Script_C_Commentator.LookAtPlayer
00527DC0 Script_C_Commentator.RemoveAllPlayerOverrideNames
00527C0E Script_C_Commentator.RemovePlayerOverrideName
00527A38 Script_C_Commentator.SetAdditionalCameraWeight
005268D6 Script_C_Commentator.SetCamera
00526D89 Script_C_Commentator.SetCameraCollision
00526B82 Script_C_Commentator.SetCameraPosition
00527873 Script_C_Commentator.SetDistanceBeforeForcedHorizontalConvergence
005278DE Script_C_Commentator.SetDurationToForceHorizontalConvergence
0052745B Script_C_Commentator.SetExcludeDistance
005273FE Script_C_Commentator.SetHardlockWeight
00527704 Script_C_Commentator.SetHorizontalAngleThresholdToSmooth
0052751D Script_C_Commentator.SetLookAtLerpAmount
005266E0 Script_C_Commentator.SetMapAndInstanceIndex
00525ABF Script_C_Commentator.SetMode
00526D35 Script_C_Commentator.SetMoveSpeed
00527787 Script_C_Commentator.SetMsToHoldForHorizontalMovement
00527610 Script_C_Commentator.SetMsToHoldForVerticalMovement
00527804 Script_C_Commentator.SetMsToSmoothHorizontalChange
0052768D Script_C_Commentator.SetMsToSmoothVerticalChange
005274B8 Script_C_Commentator.SetPositionLerpAmount
0052667E Script_C_Commentator.SetSmartCameraLocked
005273A1 Script_C_Commentator.SetSoftlockWeight
00527582 Script_C_Commentator.SetSpeedFactor
00526DB9 Script_C_Commentator.SetTargetHeightOffset
0052662A Script_C_Commentator.SetUseSmartCamera
005266C8 Script_C_Commentator.SnapCameraLookAtPoint
00526E05 Script_C_Commentator.StartWargame
00525AF4 Script_C_Commentator.ToggleMode
00525BD5 Script_C_Commentator.UpdateMapInfo
00525B7B Script_C_Commentator.UpdatePlayerInfo
005267A1 Script_C_Commentator.ZoomIn
00526832 Script_C_Commentator.ZoomOut

# C_Garrison Lua Functions #
004BF323 Script_C_Garrison.AddFollowerToMission
004C260B Script_C_Garrison.AllowMissionStartAboveSoftCap
004C2F93 Script_C_Garrison.AreMissionFollowerRequirementsMet
004BD984 Script_C_Garrison.AssignFollowerToBuilding
004C47E3 Script_C_Garrison.CanGenerateRecruits
004BFB36 Script_C_Garrison.CanOpenMissionChest
004C49E6 Script_C_Garrison.CanSetRecruitmentPreference
004C5055 Script_C_Garrison.CanSpellTargetFollowerIDWithAddAbility
004BCCCC Script_C_Garrison.CanUpgradeGarrison
004BCA33 Script_C_Garrison.CancelConstruction
004C2081 Script_C_Garrison.CastItemSpellOnFollowerAbility
004C1FB4 Script_C_Garrison.CastSpellOnFollower
004C200F Script_C_Garrison.CastSpellOnFollowerAbility
004C214C Script_C_Garrison.CastSpellOnMission
004C5622 Script_C_Garrison.ClearCompleteTalent
004BDD2B Script_C_Garrison.CloseArchitect
004BDD39 Script_C_Garrison.CloseGarrisonTradeskillNPC
004BDD4D Script_C_Garrison.CloseMissionNPC
004C4C57 Script_C_Garrison.CloseRecruitmentNPC
004C4C65 Script_C_Garrison.CloseTalentNPC
004BDD88 Script_C_Garrison.CloseTradeskillCrafter
004C4707 Script_C_Garrison.GenerateRecruits
004BE1CE Script_C_Garrison.GetAllBonusAbilityEffects
004C2A1B Script_C_Garrison.GetAllEncounterThreats
004BDDD0 Script_C_Garrison.GetAvailableMissions
004C4A00 Script_C_Garrison.GetAvailableRecruits
004BEB99 Script_C_Garrison.GetBasicMissionInfo
004C1135 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuffedFollowersForMission
004BC3F6 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingInfo
0004E5A0 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingLockInfo
004BBB09 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingSizes
0004E5A0 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingSpecInfo
004BC377 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingTimeRemaining
004BC82E Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingTooltip
004BC636 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingUpgradeInfo
004BC094 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildings
004BC003 Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingsForPlot
004BBB4B Script_C_Garrison.GetBuildingsForSize
004C1CDC Script_C_Garrison.GetClassSpecCategoryInfo
004BE0BA Script_C_Garrison.GetCombatAllyMission
004BF5BE Script_C_Garrison.GetCompleteMissions
004C55CE Script_C_Garrison.GetCompleteTalent
004BBA92 Script_C_Garrison.GetCurrencyTypes
004C047A Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilities
004C3A40 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityAtIndex
004C327A Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityAtIndexByID
004C3F1F Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityCounterMechanicInfo
004C1927 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityCountersForMechanicTypes
004C3DDC Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityDescription
004C3E5C Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityIcon
004C3F9F Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityInfo
004C3EBB Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityIsTrait
004C43DB Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityLink
004C3D70 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerAbilityName
004C4EFD Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerActivationCost
004C27B8 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerBiasForMission
004C376F Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerClassSpec
004C40A3 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerClassSpecAtlas
004C314B Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerClassSpecByID
004C3FFC Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerClassSpecName
004C371F Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerDisplayID
004BFE37 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerInfo
004BDB60 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerInfoForBuilding
004C35FC Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerIsTroop
004C3CBA Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerItemLevelAverage
004C21B9 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerItems
004C37D1 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerLevel
004C3875 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerLevelXP
004C4289 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerLink
004C42E7 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerLinkByID
004C0D64 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerMissionCompleteInfo
004C2CDB Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerMissionTimeLeft
004C2DFD Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerMissionTimeLeftSeconds
004C2254 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerModelItems
004C36C9 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerName
004C30A8 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerNameByID
004C3225 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerPortraitIconID
004C31B9 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerPortraitIconIDByID
004C39EE Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerQuality
004C395D Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerQualityTable
004C3339 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerRecentlyGainedAbilityIDs
004C338D Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerRecentlyGainedTraitIDs
004BD7A2 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerShipments
004C257B Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerSoftCap
004C34A0 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerSourceTextByID
004C3BE5 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerSpecializationAtIndex
004C3D17 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerStatus
004C3B15 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerTraitAtIndex
004C33E1 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerTraitAtIndexByID
004C3520 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerTypeByID
004C358E Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerTypeByMissionID
004C3823 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerXP
004C38CA Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerXPTable
004C08EA Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowerZoneSupportAbilities
004BFEC4 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowers
004C1806 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowersSpellsForMission
004C1606 Script_C_Garrison.GetFollowersTraitsForMission
004BB873 Script_C_Garrison.GetGarrisonInfo
004BCCE6 Script_C_Garrison.GetGarrisonUpgradeCost
004BDF54 Script_C_Garrison.GetInProgressMissions
004C4469 Script_C_Garrison.GetLandingPageGarrisonType
004C4481 Script_C_Garrison.GetLandingPageItems
004BD683 Script_C_Garrison.GetLandingPageShipmentCount
004BD69B Script_C_Garrison.GetLandingPageShipmentInfo
004BD6E7 Script_C_Garrison.GetLandingPageShipmentInfoByContainerID
004BD88F Script_C_Garrison.GetLooseShipments
004BE9C3 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionBonusAbilityEffects
004BF742 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionCompleteEncounters
004BE937 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionCost
004BF116 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionDisplayIDs
004BE4E0 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionInfo
004C4422 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionLink
004C41A0 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionMaxFollowers
004C4130 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionName
004C4201 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionRewardInfo
004BF275 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionSuccessChance
004C2EDB Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionTexture
004BEFC7 Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionTimes
004BF94D Script_C_Garrison.GetMissionUncounteredMechanics
004C273D Script_C_Garrison.GetNumActiveFollowers
004C4EA5 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowerActivationsRemaining
004C4E83 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowerDailyActivations
004C266F Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowers
004C2B9A Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowersForMechanic
004BF2D4 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumFollowersOnMission
004BD4D9 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumPendingShipments
004BD181 Script_C_Garrison.GetNumShipmentCurrencies
004BCE8B Script_C_Garrison.GetNumShipmentReagents
004BC212 Script_C_Garrison.GetOwnedBuildingInfo
004BC45D Script_C_Garrison.GetOwnedBuildingInfoAbbrev
004BF4CB Script_C_Garrison.GetPartyBuffs
004BEF5A Script_C_Garrison.GetPartyMentorLevels
004BEC2D Script_C_Garrison.GetPartyMissionInfo
004BD523 Script_C_Garrison.GetPendingShipmentInfo
004BBD76 Script_C_Garrison.GetPlots
004BC7B2 Script_C_Garrison.GetPlotsForBuilding
004C0366 Script_C_Garrison.GetPossibleFollowersForBuilding
004C0808 Script_C_Garrison.GetRecruitAbilities
004C0CC0 Script_C_Garrison.GetRecruiterAbilityCategories
004C09E5 Script_C_Garrison.GetRecruiterAbilityList
004C47FD Script_C_Garrison.GetRecruitmentPreferences
004C539F Script_C_Garrison.GetShipDeathAnimInfo
004BCE03 Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentContainerInfo
004BCD9F Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentItemInfo
004BD207 Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentReagentCurrencyInfo
004BCF2B Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentReagentInfo
004BD2FE Script_C_Garrison.GetShipmentReagentItemLink
0004E5A0 Script_C_Garrison.GetSpecChangeCost
004BBF84 Script_C_Garrison.GetTabForPlot
004C56BA Script_C_Garrison.GetTalent
004C5734 Script_C_Garrison.GetTalentTrees
004BB81B Script_C_Garrison.HasGarrison
004C4D79 Script_C_Garrison.HasShipyard
004C250D Script_C_Garrison.IsAboveFollowerSoftCap
004C29D1 Script_C_Garrison.IsFollowerCollected
004C569F Script_C_Garrison.IsInvasionAvailable
004C289D Script_C_Garrison.IsMechanicFullyCountered
004C4D3F Script_C_Garrison.IsOnGarrisonMap
004C548E Script_C_Garrison.IsOnShipmentQuestForNPC
004C4D5E Script_C_Garrison.IsOnShipyardMap
004C1B5B Script_C_Garrison.IsPlayerInGarrison
004C4C73 Script_C_Garrison.IsUsingPartyGarrison
004BDD99 Script_C_Garrison.IsVisitGarrisonAvailable
004BFD6E Script_C_Garrison.MarkMissionComplete
004BFA6D Script_C_Garrison.MissionBonusRoll
004BC905 Script_C_Garrison.PlaceBuilding
004C4A85 Script_C_Garrison.RecruitFollower
004C4B78 Script_C_Garrison.RemoveFollower
004BDA9F Script_C_Garrison.RemoveFollowerFromBuilding
004BF40A Script_C_Garrison.RemoveFollowerFromMission
004BDC06 Script_C_Garrison.RenameFollower
004C1C35 Script_C_Garrison.RequestClassSpecCategoryInfo
004C4D9D Script_C_Garrison.RequestGarrisonUpgradeable
004BD619 Script_C_Garrison.RequestLandingPageShipmentInfo
004BD445 Script_C_Garrison.RequestShipmentCreation
004BD400 Script_C_Garrison.RequestShipmentInfo
004C592A Script_C_Garrison.ResearchTalent
004BFFF2 Script_C_Garrison.SearchForFollower
004BCAAB Script_C_Garrison.SetBuildingActive
0004E5A0 Script_C_Garrison.SetBuildingSpecialization
004C243A Script_C_Garrison.SetFollowerFavorite
004C22F1 Script_C_Garrison.SetFollowerInactive
004C48FF Script_C_Garrison.SetRecruitmentPreferences
004C4CAC Script_C_Garrison.SetUsingPartyGarrison
004C1BD4 Script_C_Garrison.ShouldShowMapTab
004C2FF0 Script_C_Garrison.ShowFollowerNameInErrorMessage
004BFBB9 Script_C_Garrison.StartMission
004BCB54 Script_C_Garrison.SwapBuildings
004C4F23 Script_C_Garrison.TargetSpellHasFollowerItemLevelUpgrade
004C527C Script_C_Garrison.TargetSpellHasFollowerReroll
004C4FA7 Script_C_Garrison.TargetSpellHasFollowerTemporaryAbility
004BC9A3 Script_C_Garrison.UpgradeBuilding
004BB963 Script_C_Garrison.UpgradeGarrison

# C_Heirloom Lua Functions #
00514D7B Script_C_Heirloom.CanHeirloomUpgradeFromPending
005148DA Script_C_Heirloom.CreateHeirloom
005147C5 Script_C_Heirloom.GetClassAndSpecFilters
005151CB Script_C_Heirloom.GetCollectedHeirloomFilter
00514AE9 Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomInfo
00514A6F Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomItemIDFromDisplayedIndex
00514850 Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomItemIDs
00514EC5 Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomLink
00514CF4 Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomMaxUpgradeLevel
0051503C Script_C_Heirloom.GetHeirloomSourceFilter
00514A52 Script_C_Heirloom.GetNumDisplayedHeirlooms
00514A07 Script_C_Heirloom.GetNumHeirlooms
00514A24 Script_C_Heirloom.GetNumKnownHeirlooms
00514707 Script_C_Heirloom.GetUncollectedHeirloomFilter
005150B9 Script_C_Heirloom.IsHeirloomSourceValid
005149B3 Script_C_Heirloom.IsItemHeirloom
00514D61 Script_C_Heirloom.IsPendingHeirloomUpgrade
0051494D Script_C_Heirloom.PlayerHasHeirloom
00514740 Script_C_Heirloom.SetClassAndSpecFilters
0051510E Script_C_Heirloom.SetCollectedHeirloomFilter
00514F4D Script_C_Heirloom.SetHeirloomSourceFilter
00514E61 Script_C_Heirloom.SetSearch
00515204 Script_C_Heirloom.SetUncollectedHeirloomFilter
00514807 Script_C_Heirloom.ShouldShowHeirloomHelp
00514F12 Script_C_Heirloom.UpgradeHeirloom

# C_LFGList Lua Functions #
005C0608 Script_C_LFGList.AcceptInvite
005BFFB2 Script_C_LFGList.ApplyToGroup
005C007D Script_C_LFGList.CancelApplication
005BFF4D Script_C_LFGList.ClearSearchResults
005BEFC2 Script_C_LFGList.CreateListing
005C03BF Script_C_LFGList.DeclineApplicant
005C065B Script_C_LFGList.DeclineInvite
005BFA28 Script_C_LFGList.GetActiveEntryInfo
005BF8AF Script_C_LFGList.GetActivityGroupInfo
005BF926 Script_C_LFGList.GetActivityInfo
005C07EB Script_C_LFGList.GetActivityInfoExpensive
005C01CD Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicantInfo
005C0214 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicantMemberInfo
005C0275 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicantMemberStats
005C0198 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicants
005BFF04 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplicationInfo
005C00C2 Script_C_LFGList.GetApplications
005BF623 Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableActivities
005BF532 Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableActivityGroups
005BF480 Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableCategories
005BFB71 Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableLanguageSearchFilter
005C015B Script_C_LFGList.GetAvailableRoles
005BF814 Script_C_LFGList.GetCategoryInfo
005BFBDC Script_C_LFGList.GetDefaultLanguageSearchFilter
005BFB51 Script_C_LFGList.GetLanguageSearchFilter
005C0729 Script_C_LFGList.GetNumApplicants
005C0795 Script_C_LFGList.GetNumApplications
005C0CD7 Script_C_LFGList.GetNumInvitedApplicantMembers
005C0CFC Script_C_LFGList.GetNumPendingApplicantMembers
005C06AE Script_C_LFGList.GetRoleCheckInfo
005BFEBB Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultEncounterInfo
005BFF55 Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultFriends
005BFDC5 Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultInfo
005BFE72 Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultMemberCounts
005BFE0E Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResultMemberInfo
005BFD26 Script_C_LFGList.GetSearchResults
005C070F Script_C_LFGList.HasActivityList
005C04EF Script_C_LFGList.InviteApplicant
005C06B7 Script_C_LFGList.IsCurrentlyApplying
005C02D6 Script_C_LFGList.RefreshApplicants
005C047C Script_C_LFGList.RemoveApplicant
005BFB13 Script_C_LFGList.RemoveListing
005C0AA9 Script_C_LFGList.ReportApplicant
005C08B1 Script_C_LFGList.ReportSearchResult
005BF462 Script_C_LFGList.RequestAvailableActivities
005BFBF4 Script_C_LFGList.SaveLanguageSearchFilter
005BFC56 Script_C_LFGList.Search
005C02E8 Script_C_LFGList.SetApplicantMemberRole
005BF1CD Script_C_LFGList.UpdateListing

# C_Login Lua Functions #
00234C4C Script_C_Login.AttemptedLauncherLogin
0004E5A0 Script_C_Login.CachedLogin
00234CA1 Script_C_Login.CancelLauncherLogin
00234B0E Script_C_Login.ClearLastError
0004E5A0 Script_C_Login.DeleteCachedCredentials
00234B76 Script_C_Login.DisconnectFromServer
00234A5A Script_C_Login.GetAgreementLink
0004E5A0 Script_C_Login.GetCachedCredentials
0023459A Script_C_Login.GetExtraAuthInfo
00234846 Script_C_Login.GetGameAccounts
00234980 Script_C_Login.GetLastError
00234CE0 Script_C_Login.GetLogonQueueInfo
002347B1 Script_C_Login.GetState
00234CA9 Script_C_Login.GetWaitQueueInfo
00234C31 Script_C_Login.IsLauncherLogin
00234C66 Script_C_Login.IsLoginReady
0023440D Script_C_Login.LauncherLogin
0023434F Script_C_Login.Login
002348C3 Script_C_Login.SelectGameAccount
00234C97 Script_C_Login.SetAttemptedLauncherLogin
00234715 Script_C_Login.SetCaptchaTexture
00234675 Script_C_Login.SubmitCaptcha
002345D5 Script_C_Login.SubmitExtraAuthInfo

# C_LootHistory Lua Functions #
0059F983 Script_C_LootHistory.CanMasterLoot
0059F864 Script_C_LootHistory.GetExpiration
0059F575 Script_C_LootHistory.GetItem
0059F54F Script_C_LootHistory.GetNumItems
0059F661 Script_C_LootHistory.GetPlayerInfo
0059F89F Script_C_LootHistory.GiveMasterLoot
0059F809 Script_C_LootHistory.SetExpiration

# C_LootJournal Lua Functions #
005C5315 Script_C_LootJournal.GetClassAndSpecFilters
005C4ECB Script_C_LootJournal.GetFilteredItemSets
005C539F Script_C_LootJournal.GetFilteredLegendaries
005C50CA Script_C_LootJournal.GetItemSetItems
005C5386 Script_C_LootJournal.GetLegendaryInventoryTypeFilter
005C51FF Script_C_LootJournal.GetLegendaryInventoryTypes
005C52C1 Script_C_LootJournal.SetClassAndSpecFilters
005C533C Script_C_LootJournal.SetLegendaryInventoryTypeFilter

# C_LossOfControl Lua Functions #
004FCD4D Script_C_LossOfControl.GetEventInfo
004FCD35 Script_C_LossOfControl.GetNumEvents

# C_MapBar Lua Functions #
005C5E98 Script_C_MapBar.BarIsShown
005C5EE2 Script_C_MapBar.GetCurrentValue
005C5EB3 Script_C_MapBar.GetMaxValue
005C5F6F Script_C_MapBar.GetParticipationPercentage
005C5F3B Script_C_MapBar.GetPhaseIndex
005C5F16 Script_C_MapBar.GetTag

# C_MapCanvas Lua Functions #
005C6598 Script_C_MapCanvas.FindZoneAtPosition
005C66DC Script_C_MapCanvas.GetContinentInfo
005C6137 Script_C_MapCanvas.GetDetailTileInfo
005C6786 Script_C_MapCanvas.GetNumDetailLayers
005C60AF Script_C_MapCanvas.GetNumDetailTiles
005C6233 Script_C_MapCanvas.GetNumZones
005C6299 Script_C_MapCanvas.GetZoneInfo
005C6413 Script_C_MapCanvas.GetZoneInfoByID
005C6748 Script_C_MapCanvas.PreloadTextures

# C_MountJournal Lua Functions #
004650BE Script_C_MountJournal.ClearFanfare
0046550F Script_C_MountJournal.ClearRecentFanfares
00464D99 Script_C_MountJournal.Dismiss
004653B3 Script_C_MountJournal.GetCollectedFilterSetting
00464C78 Script_C_MountJournal.GetDisplayedMountInfo
00464CD3 Script_C_MountJournal.GetDisplayedMountInfoExtra
00464F41 Script_C_MountJournal.GetIsFavorite
0046548D Script_C_MountJournal.GetMountIDs
00464BAE Script_C_MountJournal.GetMountInfoByID
00464C07 Script_C_MountJournal.GetMountInfoExtraByID
00464C60 Script_C_MountJournal.GetNumDisplayedMounts
00464B96 Script_C_MountJournal.GetNumMounts
00465006 Script_C_MountJournal.GetNumMountsNeedingFanfare
00465270 Script_C_MountJournal.IsSourceChecked
00465045 Script_C_MountJournal.NeedsFanfare
00464D2E Script_C_MountJournal.Pickup
004651CA Script_C_MountJournal.SetAllSourceFilters
004652C5 Script_C_MountJournal.SetCollectedFilterSetting
00464E06 Script_C_MountJournal.SetIsFavorite
00465424 Script_C_MountJournal.SetSearch
004650F9 Script_C_MountJournal.SetSourceFilter
00464DAA Script_C_MountJournal.SummonByID

# C_NamePlate Lua Functions #
004D7C90 Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateForUnit
004D7F60 Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateOtherSize
004D7E0F Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlateSelfSize
004D7D32 Script_C_NamePlate.GetNamePlates
004D7C6E Script_C_NamePlate.GetNumNamePlateMotionTypes
004D8063 Script_C_NamePlate.GetTargetClampingInsets
004D7E8C Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateOtherSize
004D7D3B Script_C_NamePlate.SetNamePlateSelfSize
004D7FDD Script_C_NamePlate.SetTargetClampingInsets

# C_NewItems Lua Functions #
004F6011 Script_C_NewItems.ClearAll
004F5DAA Script_C_NewItems.IsNewItem
004F5EB1 Script_C_NewItems.RemoveNewItem

# C_PetBattles Lua Functions #
0045E404 Script_C_PetBattles.AcceptPVPDuel
0045D071 Script_C_PetBattles.AcceptQueuedPVPMatch
0045E4AF Script_C_PetBattles.CanAcceptQueuedPVPMatch
0045D899 Script_C_PetBattles.CanActivePetSwapOut
0045D8F3 Script_C_PetBattles.CanPetSwapIn
0045E40C Script_C_PetBattles.CancelPVPDuel
0045DC95 Script_C_PetBattles.ChangePet
0045D079 Script_C_PetBattles.DeclineQueuedPVPMatch
0045DD12 Script_C_PetBattles.ForfeitGame
0045DD72 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityEffectInfo
0045D654 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityInfo
0045D716 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityInfoByID
0045DFA6 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityProcTurnIndex
0045D754 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityState
0045DA49 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAbilityStateModification
0045D3F0 Script_C_PetBattles.GetActivePet
0045E36F Script_C_PetBattles.GetAllEffectNames
0045DA01 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAllStates
0045E27B Script_C_PetBattles.GetAttackModifier
0045E086 Script_C_PetBattles.GetAuraInfo
0045D1FE Script_C_PetBattles.GetBattleState
0045D4D4 Script_C_PetBattles.GetBreedQuality
0045D38E Script_C_PetBattles.GetDisplayID
0045D149 Script_C_PetBattles.GetForfeitPenalty
0045D427 Script_C_PetBattles.GetHealth
0045D3C4 Script_C_PetBattles.GetIcon
0045D53A Script_C_PetBattles.GetLevel
0045D461 Script_C_PetBattles.GetMaxHealth
0045D33A Script_C_PetBattles.GetName
0045E185 Script_C_PetBattles.GetNumAuras
0045DC5E Script_C_PetBattles.GetNumPets
0045E424 Script_C_PetBattles.GetPVPMatchmakingInfo
0045D5D7 Script_C_PetBattles.GetPetSpeciesID
0045D601 Script_C_PetBattles.GetPetType
0045DB05 Script_C_PetBattles.GetPlayerTrapAbility
0045D49B Script_C_PetBattles.GetPower
0045DD26 Script_C_PetBattles.GetSelectedAction
0045D501 Script_C_PetBattles.GetSpeed
0045E1D7 Script_C_PetBattles.GetStateValue
0045D298 Script_C_PetBattles.GetTurnTimeInfo
0045D574 Script_C_PetBattles.GetXP
0045D16F Script_C_PetBattles.IsInBattle
0045D18D Script_C_PetBattles.IsPlayerNPC
0045DBFE Script_C_PetBattles.IsSkipAvailable
0045DB3B Script_C_PetBattles.IsTrapAvailable
0045D22D Script_C_PetBattles.IsWaitingOnOpponent
0045D1B3 Script_C_PetBattles.IsWildBattle
0045D084 Script_C_PetBattles.SetPendingReportBattlePetTarget
0045D0CB Script_C_PetBattles.SetPendingReportTargetFromUnit
0045D835 Script_C_PetBattles.ShouldShowPetSelect
0045D326 Script_C_PetBattles.SkipTurn
0045E318 Script_C_PetBattles.StartPVPDuel
0045E414 Script_C_PetBattles.StartPVPMatchmaking
0045E41C Script_C_PetBattles.StopPVPMatchmaking
0045DCC9 Script_C_PetBattles.UseAbility
0045DCFE Script_C_PetBattles.UseTrap

# C_PetJournal Lua Functions #
0046980C Script_C_PetJournal.CagePetByID
004696AD Script_C_PetJournal.ClearFanfare
0046AB91 Script_C_PetJournal.ClearRecentFanfares
0046A981 Script_C_PetJournal.ClearSearchFilter
0046989C Script_C_PetJournal.FindPetIDByName
00469F57 Script_C_PetJournal.GetBattlePetLink
0046A0B4 Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumCollectedInfo
00469942 Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumMaxPets
00469A52 Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumPetSources
0046992E Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumPetTypes
0046A08D Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumPets
0046AB26 Script_C_PetJournal.GetNumPetsNeedingFanfare
0046A315 Script_C_PetJournal.GetOwnedBattlePetString
0046A6A1 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetAbilityInfo
0046A729 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetAbilityList
0046A4CC Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetCooldownByGUID
0046A124 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByIndex
0046A410 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoByPetID
0046A27E Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetInfoBySpeciesID
0046A5D8 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetLoadOutInfo
0046A015 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetSortParameter
00469E77 Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetStats
0046A02E Script_C_PetJournal.GetPetTeamAverageLevel
00469760 Script_C_PetJournal.GetSummonedPetGUID
00469BC0 Script_C_PetJournal.IsFilterChecked
00469EFB Script_C_PetJournal.IsFindBattleEnabled
00469C15 Script_C_PetJournal.IsJournalReadOnly
00469FBB Script_C_PetJournal.IsJournalUnlocked
00469AC5 Script_C_PetJournal.IsPetSourceChecked
004699B9 Script_C_PetJournal.IsPetTypeChecked
0046AA80 Script_C_PetJournal.PetCanBeReleased
0046AA2D Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsCapturable
00469E17 Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsFavorite
0046965A Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsHurt
0046ABEC Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsLockedForConvert
0046AB99 Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsRevoked
00469607 Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsSlotted
0046AAD3 Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsSummonable
0046A9DA Script_C_PetJournal.PetIsTradable
0046AB3E Script_C_PetJournal.PetNeedsFanfare
0046A993 Script_C_PetJournal.PickupPet
00469853 Script_C_PetJournal.ReleasePetByID
00469C33 Script_C_PetJournal.SetAbility
00469B1A Script_C_PetJournal.SetAllPetSourcesChecked
00469A0E Script_C_PetJournal.SetAllPetTypesChecked
00469CA5 Script_C_PetJournal.SetCustomName
00469DA9 Script_C_PetJournal.SetFavorite
00469B5E Script_C_PetJournal.SetFilterChecked
0046A21A Script_C_PetJournal.SetPetLoadOutInfo
00469FD9 Script_C_PetJournal.SetPetSortParameter
00469A66 Script_C_PetJournal.SetPetSourceChecked
0046995A Script_C_PetJournal.SetPetTypeFilter
0046A944 Script_C_PetJournal.SetSearchFilter
004696F4 Script_C_PetJournal.SummonPetByGUID
0046973B Script_C_PetJournal.SummonRandomPet

# C_ProductChoice Lua Functions #
005C688A Script_C_ProductChoice.GetChoices
005C6A21 Script_C_ProductChoice.GetNumSuppressed
005C68D9 Script_C_ProductChoice.GetProducts
005C694A Script_C_ProductChoice.MakeSelection

# C_PurchaseAPI Lua Functions #
004E5D4B Script_C_PurchaseAPI.AckFailure
004E5DDA Script_C_PurchaseAPI.DeliverProduct
004E65E7 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetCharacterInfoByGUID
004E570B Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetCharactersForRealm
004E6895 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetConfirmationInfo
004E6AE0 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetCurrencyID
004E5DDA Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetDeliverStatus
004E51F9 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetDistributionInfo
004E5E91 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetEligibleRacesForRaceChange
004E6393 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetEntryInfo
004E5DA1 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetFailureInfo
004E6095 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProductGroupInfo
004E5DE5 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProductGroups
004E6552 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProductInfo
004E5168 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProductList
004E613A Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetProducts
004E51CF Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetPurchaseList
004E5DDA Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetPurchaseStatus
004E6DC4 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetRealmList
004E69AD Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetUnrevokedBoostInfo
004E62EF Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetVASCompletionInfo
004E5C5B Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetVASErrors
004E6B76 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.GetVASRealmList
004E693C Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasDistributionList
004E68EC Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasProductList
004E623F Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasProductType
004E6AB7 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasPurchaseInProgress
004E6914 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.HasPurchaseList
004E526A Script_C_PurchaseAPI.IsAvailable
004E6B4E Script_C_PurchaseAPI.IsRegionLocked
004E52C6 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.PurchaseProduct
004E5A6E Script_C_PurchaseAPI.PurchaseProductConfirm
004E5488 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.PurchaseVASProduct
004E6B06 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.SetDisconnectOnLogout
004E6965 Script_C_PurchaseAPI.SetVASProductReady

# C_Questline Lua Functions #
005C735B Script_C_Questline.GetNumAvailableQuestlines
005C738E Script_C_Questline.GetQuestlineInfoByIndex

# C_RealmList Lua Functions #
002400E6 Script_C_RealmList.CanJoinTournamentRealms
00240153 Script_C_RealmList.ClearRealmList
00240101 Script_C_RealmList.ConnectToRealm
00240163 Script_C_RealmList.GetAvailableCategories
0024020F Script_C_RealmList.GetCategoryInfo
0023FFB1 Script_C_RealmList.GetRealmInfo
002402B3 Script_C_RealmList.GetRealmsInCategory
002401E1 Script_C_RealmList.IsRealmListComplete
0024015B Script_C_RealmList.RequestChangeRealmList

# C_RecruitAFriend Lua Functions #
004EAD5E Script_C_RecruitAFriend.GetRecruitInfo

# C_Scenario Lua Functions #
004708A2 Script_C_Scenario.GetBonusStepRewardQuestID
00470786 Script_C_Scenario.GetBonusSteps
0046FE8B Script_C_Scenario.GetCriteriaInfo
0046FED0 Script_C_Scenario.GetCriteriaInfoByStep
0046FF27 Script_C_Scenario.GetInfo
004706D8 Script_C_Scenario.GetProvingGroundsInfo
00470536 Script_C_Scenario.GetScenarioIconInfo
00470191 Script_C_Scenario.GetStepInfo
00470903 Script_C_Scenario.GetSupersededObjectives
004704DB Script_C_Scenario.IsInScenario
00470A57 Script_C_Scenario.ShouldShowCriteria
004704F9 Script_C_Scenario.TreatScenarioAsDungeon

# C_SharedCharacterServices Lua Functions #
0023EE4C Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.AssignUpgradeDistribution
0023EF95 Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.GetLastSeenUpgradePopup
0023EC8C Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.GetUpgradeDistributions
0023ED8D Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.HasFreePromotionalUpgrade
0023EFBD Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.HasSeenFreePromotionalUpgradePopup
0023F0F3 Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.IsPurchaseIDPendingUpgrade
0023F1A1 Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.QueryClassTrialBoostResult
0023EFDD Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.SetPopupSeen
0023F025 Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.SetPromotionalPopupSeen
0023F074 Script_C_SharedCharacterServices.SetStartAutomatically

# C_Social Lua Functions #
00598754 Script_C_Social.GetLastAchievement
005986D3 Script_C_Social.GetLastItem
005987CD Script_C_Social.GetLastScreenshot
00598618 Script_C_Social.GetNumCharactersPerMedia
005987E5 Script_C_Social.GetScreenshotByIndex
0059864B Script_C_Social.GetTweetLength
005985E4 Script_C_Social.IsSocialEnabled
005988CF Script_C_Social.RegisterSocialBrowser
00598864 Script_C_Social.SetTextureToScreenshot
00598904 Script_C_Social.TwitterCheckStatus
00598921 Script_C_Social.TwitterConnect
0059895E Script_C_Social.TwitterDisconnect
005985C7 Script_C_Social.TwitterGetMSTillCanPost
00598A69 Script_C_Social.TwitterPostAchievement
0059897B Script_C_Social.TwitterPostMessage
00598C1C Script_C_Social.TwitterPostScreenshot

# C_StoreGlue Lua Functions #
004E64BF Script_C_StoreGlue.ChangeRealmByCharacterGUID
004E6DA0 Script_C_StoreGlue.ClearVASProductReady
004E6DAA Script_C_StoreGlue.GetDisconnectOnLogout
004E6C68 Script_C_StoreGlue.GetVASProductReady
004E6C82 Script_C_StoreGlue.GetVASPurchaseStateInfo
004E52AC Script_C_StoreGlue.IsExpansionPreorderInStore
004E6D82 Script_C_StoreGlue.UpdateVASPurchaseStates

# C_StorePublic Lua Functions #
004E5292 Script_C_StorePublic.IsDisabledByParentalControls
004E5250 Script_C_StorePublic.IsEnabled

# C_TalkingHead Lua Functions #
0059AFA6 Script_C_TalkingHead.GetConversationsDeferred
0059AED1 Script_C_TalkingHead.GetCurrentLineAnimationInfo
0059AE01 Script_C_TalkingHead.GetCurrentLineInfo
0059AF2C Script_C_TalkingHead.IgnoreCurrentTalkingHead
0059AF52 Script_C_TalkingHead.IsCurrentTalkingHeadIgnored
0059AF84 Script_C_TalkingHead.SetConversationsDeferred

# C_TaskQuest Lua Functions #
005C7AD5 Script_C_TaskQuest.GetDistanceSqToQuest
005C7869 Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestInfoByQuestID
005C7B74 Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestLocation
005C796E Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestProgressBarInfo
005C79F6 Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestTimeLeftMinutes
005C7D26 Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestZoneID
005C7F51 Script_C_TaskQuest.GetQuestsForPlayerByMapID
005C7A8B Script_C_TaskQuest.IsActive
005C8221 Script_C_TaskQuest.RequestPreloadRewardData

# C_Timer Lua Functions #
0042C26A Script_C_Timer.After

# C_ToyBox Lua Functions #
005C9C63 Script_C_ToyBox.ForceToyRefilter
005C9D04 Script_C_ToyBox.GetCollectedShown
005CA002 Script_C_ToyBox.GetIsFavorite
005C9928 Script_C_ToyBox.GetNumFilteredToys
005C99B3 Script_C_ToyBox.GetNumLearnedDisplayedToys
005C9940 Script_C_ToyBox.GetNumTotalDisplayedToys
005C9910 Script_C_ToyBox.GetNumToys
005C988F Script_C_ToyBox.GetToyFromIndex
005C9A1E Script_C_ToyBox.GetToyInfo
005C9B07 Script_C_ToyBox.GetToyLink
005C9D26 Script_C_ToyBox.GetUncollectedShown
005CA04C Script_C_ToyBox.HasFavorites
005C9E1E Script_C_ToyBox.IsSourceTypeFilterChecked
005CA08A Script_C_ToyBox.IsToyUsable
005C9B94 Script_C_ToyBox.PickupToyBoxItem
005C9E6F Script_C_ToyBox.SetAllSourceTypeFilters
005C9C70 Script_C_ToyBox.SetCollectedShown
005C9D48 Script_C_ToyBox.SetFilterString
005C9EB7 Script_C_ToyBox.SetIsFavorite
005C9DA5 Script_C_ToyBox.SetSourceTypeFilter
005C9CBA Script_C_ToyBox.SetUncollectedShown

# C_TradeSkillUI Lua Functions #
00508E25 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.AnyRecipeCategoriesFiltered
00508C9D Script_C_TradeSkillUI.AreAnyInventorySlotsFiltered
00509895 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.CanObliterateCursorItem
00509526 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.CanTradeSkillListLink
00508C8F Script_C_TradeSkillUI.ClearInventorySlotFilter
00509938 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.ClearPendingObliterateItem
00508E14 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.ClearRecipeCategoryFilter
005090EE Script_C_TradeSkillUI.ClearRecipeSourceTypeFilter
00509A57 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.CloseObliterumForge
00509B44 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.CloseTradeSkill
005093F8 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.CraftRecipe
005098E9 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.DropPendingObliterateItemFromCursor
00509631 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetAllFilterableInventorySlots
00509B81 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetAllRecipeIDs
00509687 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetCategories
00509C45 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetCategoryInfo
00508C32 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetFilterableInventorySlots
00509BE3 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetFilteredRecipeIDs
00509A40 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetObliterateSpellID
005092F2 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetOnlyShowLearnedRecipes
005092BE Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetOnlyShowMakeableRecipes
005092D8 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetOnlyShowSkillUpRecipes
0050930C Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetOnlyShowUnlearnedRecipes
00509946 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetPendingObliterateItemID
0050999D Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetPendingObliterateItemLink
00507DEC Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeCooldown
00508B6F Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeDescription
00507B71 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeInfo
005084FE Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeItemLevelFilter
0050833F Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeItemLink
00508483 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeItemNameFilter
005081F7 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeLink
00507FFE Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeNumItemsProduced
0050857A Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeNumReagents
005085F6 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeReagentInfo
005087D3 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeReagentItemLink
00509344 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeRepeatCount
00509835 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeSourceText
005088A9 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetRecipeTools
005096F3 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetSubCategories
005080EE Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetTradeSkillLine
00508170 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetTradeSkillLineForRecipe
005094E3 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetTradeSkillListLink
005097AB Script_C_TradeSkillUI.GetTradeSkillTexture
005090FC Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsAnyRecipeFromSource
00509B67 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsDataSourceChanging
00508D95 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsInventorySlotFiltered
00509617 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsNPCCrafting
00508F82 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsRecipeCategoryFiltered
005091CF Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsRecipeFavorite
00509326 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsRecipeRepeating
0050855A Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsRecipeSearchInProgress
00509096 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsRecipeSourceTypeFiltered
005095FD Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsTradeSkillGuild
00509548 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsTradeSkillLinked
00509B4C Script_C_TradeSkillUI.IsTradeSkillReady
005099F6 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.ObliterateItem
00509A65 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.OpenTradeSkill
00508CC7 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetInventorySlotFilter
00509274 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetOnlyShowLearnedRecipes
0050922A Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetOnlyShowMakeableRecipes
0050924F Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetOnlyShowSkillUpRecipes
00509299 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetOnlyShowUnlearnedRecipes
00508E4F Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetRecipeCategoryFilter
0050914F Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetRecipeFavorite
005084AC Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetRecipeItemLevelFilter
00508467 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetRecipeItemNameFilter
00509377 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetRecipeRepeatCount
00509018 Script_C_TradeSkillUI.SetRecipeSourceTypeFilter
005094DB Script_C_TradeSkillUI.StopRecipeRepeat

# C_Transmog Lua Functions #
00552DF8 Script_C_Transmog.ApplyAllPending
005523BB Script_C_Transmog.CanTransmogItemWithItem
00552D9D Script_C_Transmog.ClearPending
00552083 Script_C_Transmog.Close
005531D1 Script_C_Transmog.GetApplyWarnings
00552FB6 Script_C_Transmog.GetCost
005521EE Script_C_Transmog.GetItemInfo
0055144E Script_C_Transmog.GetSlotInfo
00551EC7 Script_C_Transmog.GetSlotUseError
00550F28 Script_C_Transmog.GetSlotVisualInfo
00550D35 Script_C_Transmog.LoadOutfit
00550D7C Script_C_Transmog.LoadSources
00553150 Script_C_Transmog.SetPending
00552091 Script_C_Transmog.ValidateAllPending

# C_TransmogCollection Lua Functions #
00550ED5 Script_C_TransmogCollection.CanSetFavoriteInCategory
005533D3 Script_C_TransmogCollection.ClearNewAppearance
00552723 Script_C_TransmogCollection.ClearSearch
00551D18 Script_C_TransmogCollection.DeleteOutfit
0055279E Script_C_TransmogCollection.EndSearch
00553D36 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetAppearanceCameraID
00553D97 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetAppearanceCameraIDBySource
00553B39 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetAppearanceInfoBySource
005541B1 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetAppearanceSourceDrops
005539A4 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetAppearanceSourceInfo
00553F09 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetAppearanceSources
005536F7 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetCategoryAppearances
00553929 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetCategoryCollectedCount
005534DC Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetCategoryInfo
005538CB Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetCategoryTotal
00552A68 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetCollectedShown
00553E70 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetIllusionFallbackWeaponSource
00553DDE Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetIllusionSourceInfo
0055123B Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetIllusions
005520AD Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetInspectSources
00550DEE Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetIsAppearanceFavorite
00553482 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetLatestAppearance
00552099 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetNumMaxOutfits
005531BD Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetNumTransmogSources
00551CC3 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetOutfitName
00551C1D Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetOutfitSources
00551A74 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetOutfits
005534B2 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetShowMissingSourceInItemTooltips
00552B69 Script_C_TransmogCollection.GetUncollectedShown
00550F0A Script_C_TransmogCollection.HasFavorites
0055112C Script_C_TransmogCollection.IsCategoryValidForItem
00552F55 Script_C_TransmogCollection.IsNewAppearance
00552862 Script_C_TransmogCollection.IsSearchDBLoading
005527A6 Script_C_TransmogCollection.IsSearchInProgress
00552C4A Script_C_TransmogCollection.IsSourceTypeFilterChecked
00551FC8 Script_C_TransmogCollection.ModifyOutfit
00551961 Script_C_TransmogCollection.PlayerCanCollectSource
00552AA5 Script_C_TransmogCollection.PlayerHasTransmog
00552D47 Script_C_TransmogCollection.PlayerHasTransmogItemModifiedAppearance
00551404 Script_C_TransmogCollection.PlayerKnowsSource
00551D5F Script_C_TransmogCollection.SaveOutfit
00552880 Script_C_TransmogCollection.SearchProgress
00552978 Script_C_TransmogCollection.SearchSize
00552CBD Script_C_TransmogCollection.SetAllSourceTypeFilters
005528EC Script_C_TransmogCollection.SetCollectedShown
005527DF Script_C_TransmogCollection.SetFilterCategory
00550E38 Script_C_TransmogCollection.SetIsAppearanceFavorite
0055265D Script_C_TransmogCollection.SetSearch
0055341B Script_C_TransmogCollection.SetShowMissingSourceInItemTooltips
00552BA6 Script_C_TransmogCollection.SetSourceTypeFilter
005529DC Script_C_TransmogCollection.SetUncollectedShown
00551A6C Script_C_TransmogCollection.UpdateUsableAppearances

# C_Trophy Lua Functions #
0059F01D Script_C_Trophy.MonumentChangeAppearanceToTrophyID
0059F060 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentCloseMonumentUI
0059EE73 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentGetCount
0059EFBC Script_C_Trophy.MonumentGetSelectedTrophyID
0059EEA6 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentGetTrophyInfoByIndex
0059EE63 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentLoadList
0059EE6B Script_C_Trophy.MonumentLoadSelectedTrophyID
0059F058 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentRevertAppearanceToSaved
0059EFE2 Script_C_Trophy.MonumentSaveSelection

# C_Vignettes Lua Functions #
005CC6E2 Script_C_Vignettes.GetNumVignettes
005CC70A Script_C_Vignettes.GetVignetteGUID
005CC76F Script_C_Vignettes.GetVignetteInfoFromInstanceID

# C_WowTokenGlue Lua Functions #
004EB6E3 Script_C_WowTokenGlue.CanVeteranBuy
004EB6BF Script_C_WowTokenGlue.CheckVeteranTokenEligibility
004EB60A Script_C_WowTokenGlue.GetAccountRemainingGoldAmount
004EB01E Script_C_WowTokenGlue.GetTokenCount

# C_WowTokenPublic Lua Functions #
004EB2C4 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.BuyToken
004EB6FD Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetCommerceSystemStatus
004EB114 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetCurrentMarketPrice
004EB3C7 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetGuaranteedPrice
004EB734 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetListedAuctionableTokenInfo
004EB812 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.GetNumListedAuctionableTokens
004EB635 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.IsAuctionableWowToken
004EB67A Script_C_WowTokenPublic.IsConsumableWowToken
004EB193 Script_C_WowTokenPublic.SellToken
004EB85C Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateListedAuctionableTokens
004EB04E Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateMarketPrice
004EAFFA Script_C_WowTokenPublic.UpdateTokenCount

# C_WowTokenSecure Lua Functions #
004EB4B9 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.CancelRedeem
004EB33D Script_C_WowTokenSecure.ConfirmBuyToken
004EB21F Script_C_WowTokenSecure.ConfirmSellToken
004EB3F2 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetPriceLockDuration
004EB5D3 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetRedemptionInfo
004EB489 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetRemainingGameTime
004EB01E Script_C_WowTokenSecure.GetTokenCount
004EB418 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.RedeemToken
004EB51F Script_C_WowTokenSecure.RedeemTokenConfirm
004EB834 Script_C_WowTokenSecure.WillKickFromWorld


# Global Lua Functions #
0053B6E3 Script_AbandonQuest
00598534 Script_AbandonSkill
00048519 Script_AcceptAreaSpiritHeal
004B52D7 Script_AcceptBattlefieldPort
0055A908 Script_AcceptDuel
004921DD Script_AcceptGroup
00040E10 Script_AcceptGuild
000415F8 Script_AcceptLevelGrant
0058A323 Script_AcceptProposal
00536CB1 Script_AcceptQuest
00040284 Script_AcceptResurrect
0059A39B Script_AcceptSockets
002A0E0B Script_AcceptSpellConfirmationPrompt
005061ED Script_AcceptTrade
00045D3B Script_AcceptXPLoss
00537A9F Script_AcknowledgeAutoAcceptQuest
0048CBBB Script_AcknowledgeSurvey
004F0017 Script_ActionHasRange
0053F436 Script_AddAutoQuestPopUp
0005C3E5 Script_AddChatWindowChannel
0005C2A0 Script_AddChatWindowMessages
0068BEC5 Script_AddFriend
0068C3E1 Script_AddIgnore
0068C40B Script_AddMute
0068C38D Script_AddOrDelIgnore
0068C3B7 Script_AddOrDelMute
0068BE6F Script_AddOrRemoveFriend
0053AB36 Script_AddQuestWatch
0055B9CA Script_AddTrackedAchievement
005062D8 Script_AddTradeMoney
0053ACC6 Script_AddWorldQuestWatch
000446CA Script_Ambiguate
004E44BF Script_AntiAliasingSupported
0045B65A Script_ApplyBarberShopStyle
0050151C Script_ArchaeologyGetIconInfo
0050144E Script_ArchaeologyMapUpdateAll
005014C8 Script_ArcheologyGetVisibleBlobID
00043BBA Script_AreAccountAchievementsHidden
000458B1 Script_AreDangerousScriptsAllowed
004AD561 Script_AreInvasionsAvailable
004DAB95 Script_AreTalentsLocked
00404039 Script_AscendStop
00045EBE Script_AssistUnit
004FA695 Script_AttachGlyphToSpell
00045E61 Script_AttackTarget
004E4607 Script_AutoChooseCurrentGraphicsSetting
000467FE Script_AutoEquipCursorItem
005329AE Script_AutoLootMailItem
0052DB99 Script_AutoStoreGuildBankItem
004ECD93 Script_BNAcceptFriendInvite
004EDDE6 Script_BNCheckBattleTagInviteToGuildMember
004EDD64 Script_BNCheckBattleTagInviteToUnit
004ED89A Script_BNConnected
004ECE45 Script_BNDeclineFriendInvite
004ED8BE Script_BNFeaturesEnabled
004ED8A3 Script_BNFeaturesEnabledAndConnected
004ED421 Script_BNGetBlockedInfo
004EDA0E Script_BNGetFOFInfo
004EC762 Script_BNGetFriendGameAccountInfo
004EC553 Script_BNGetFriendIndex
004EC34A Script_BNGetFriendInfo
004EC3DA Script_BNGetFriendInfoByID
004ECB32 Script_BNGetFriendInviteInfo
004EC851 Script_BNGetGameAccountInfo
004EC211 Script_BNGetInfo
004ED3B6 Script_BNGetNumBlocked
004ED965 Script_BNGetNumFOF
004EC6CE Script_BNGetNumFriendGameAccounts
004ECAEA Script_BNGetNumFriendInvites
004EC2E3 Script_BNGetNumFriends
004ED6EE Script_BNGetSelectedBlock
004EDBE6 Script_BNGetSelectedFriend
004ECA15 Script_BNInviteFriend
004ED513 Script_BNIsBlocked
004EDCDF Script_BNIsFriend
004EDC54 Script_BNIsSelf
004EC8DC Script_BNRemoveFriend
004ED745 Script_BNReportPlayer
004ED8D9 Script_BNRequestFOFInfo
004ECC1E Script_BNSendFriendInvite
004ECCCA Script_BNSendFriendInviteByID
004ED19F Script_BNSendGameData
0004E5A0 Script_BNSendSoR
004EDE33 Script_BNSendVerifiedBattleTagInvite
004ED098 Script_BNSendWhisper
004ECEF7 Script_BNSetAFK
004ED5C7 Script_BNSetBlocked
004ECFA6 Script_BNSetCustomMessage
004ECF4D Script_BNSetDND
004EC95D Script_BNSetFriendNote
004ED65B Script_BNSetSelectedBlock
004EDB44 Script_BNSetSelectedFriend
004EC47A Script_BNSummonFriendByIndex
004EC62C Script_BNTokenFindName
005238B6 Script_BankButtonIDToInvSlotID
0045B69A Script_BarberShopReset
0004E5A0 Script_BattlefieldMgrEntryInviteResponse
0004E5A0 Script_BattlefieldMgrExitRequest
0004E5A0 Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueInviteResponse
0004E5A0 Script_BattlefieldMgrQueueRequest
004B598C Script_BattlefieldSetPendingReportTarget
00040E00 Script_BeginTrade
0004602E Script_BindEnchant
00425CF8 Script_BreakUpLargeNumbers
0052D400 Script_BuyGuildBankTab
005BED45 Script_BuyGuildCharter
00594EA5 Script_BuyMerchantItem
00523B0E Script_BuyReagentBank
00524A08 Script_BuyTrainerService
00594F8C Script_BuybackItem
005A4E5D Script_CalculateAuctionDeposit
00573F11 Script_CalendarAddEvent
00572171 Script_CalendarCanAddEvent
00572145 Script_CalendarCanSendInvite
00573288 Script_CalendarCloseEvent
00574178 Script_CalendarContextDeselectEvent
00574AEF Script_CalendarContextEventCanComplain
00574C7C Script_CalendarContextEventCanEdit
00574D38 Script_CalendarContextEventCanRemove
00574AD4 Script_CalendarContextEventClipboard
00574BD2 Script_CalendarContextEventComplain
00574996 Script_CalendarContextEventCopy
00574DF4 Script_CalendarContextEventGetCalendarType
00574A65 Script_CalendarContextEventPaste
005748C7 Script_CalendarContextEventRemove
00574803 Script_CalendarContextEventSignUp
00574180 Script_CalendarContextGetEventIndex
00574510 Script_CalendarContextInviteAvailable
00574691 Script_CalendarContextInviteDecline
005741EA Script_CalendarContextInviteIsPending
005742B2 Script_CalendarContextInviteModeratorStatus
00574745 Script_CalendarContextInviteRemove
0057438C Script_CalendarContextInviteStatus
005745C4 Script_CalendarContextInviteTentative
00574449 Script_CalendarContextInviteType
005740DD Script_CalendarContextSelectEvent
00573FDC Script_CalendarDefaultGuildFilter
00574F0B Script_CalendarEventAvailable
0057208B Script_CalendarEventCanEdit
0057526D Script_CalendarEventCanModerate
00571E71 Script_CalendarEventClearAutoApprove
00571E5B Script_CalendarEventClearLocked
00575204 Script_CalendarEventClearModerator
00574F21 Script_CalendarEventDecline
005720A6 Script_CalendarEventGetCalendarType
00573BAE Script_CalendarEventGetInvite
00573DA8 Script_CalendarEventGetInviteResponseTime
0057500F Script_CalendarEventGetInviteSortCriterion
00573B57 Script_CalendarEventGetNumInvites
00575364 Script_CalendarEventGetRepeatOptions
0057211E Script_CalendarEventGetSelectedInvite
00575081 Script_CalendarEventGetStatusOptions
00571E7C Script_CalendarEventGetTextures
005752CB Script_CalendarEventGetTypes
00575310 Script_CalendarEventGetTypesDisplayOrdered
0057202C Script_CalendarEventHasPendingInvite
00572064 Script_CalendarEventHaveSettingsChanged
005740BC Script_CalendarEventInvite
00575252 Script_CalendarEventIsModerator
00574EBF Script_CalendarEventRemoveInvite
005720D9 Script_CalendarEventSelectInvite
00571E66 Script_CalendarEventSetAutoApprove
00571B80 Script_CalendarEventSetDate
005753D3 Script_CalendarEventSetDescription
00571E50 Script_CalendarEventSetLocked
00571CC2 Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutDate
00571D7E Script_CalendarEventSetLockoutTime
005751B6 Script_CalendarEventSetModerator
00575441 Script_CalendarEventSetRepeatOption
0057547D Script_CalendarEventSetSize
0057513E Script_CalendarEventSetStatus
00571E04 Script_CalendarEventSetTextureID
00571C3C Script_CalendarEventSetTime
005753A1 Script_CalendarEventSetTitle
00575405 Script_CalendarEventSetType
00574F2C Script_CalendarEventSignUp
00574F34 Script_CalendarEventSortInvites
00574F16 Script_CalendarEventTentative
005725E5 Script_CalendarGetAbsMonth
00572239 Script_CalendarGetDate
0057299A Script_CalendarGetDayEvent
0057284D Script_CalendarGetDayEventSequenceInfo
0057321E Script_CalendarGetEventIndex
00573290 Script_CalendarGetEventInfo
00572DD0 Script_CalendarGetFirstPendingInvite
00572E63 Script_CalendarGetGuildEventInfo
00573059 Script_CalendarGetGuildEventSelectionInfo
005737D9 Script_CalendarGetHolidayInfo
00572478 Script_CalendarGetMaxCreateDate
00572352 Script_CalendarGetMaxDate
005722BF Script_CalendarGetMinDate
005723E5 Script_CalendarGetMinHistoryDate
0057250F Script_CalendarGetMonth
005721BF Script_CalendarGetMonthNames
005727BB Script_CalendarGetNumDayEvents
00572E4B Script_CalendarGetNumGuildEvents
00573B24 Script_CalendarGetNumPendingInvites
00573905 Script_CalendarGetRaidInfo
005721FC Script_CalendarGetWeekdayNames
0057219D Script_CalendarIsActionPending
00573F36 Script_CalendarMassInviteGuild
00573F2E Script_CalendarNewEvent
00573FCC Script_CalendarNewGuildAnnouncement
00573FD4 Script_CalendarNewGuildEvent
00573183 Script_CalendarOpenEvent
005740B4 Script_CalendarRemoveEvent
00572742 Script_CalendarSetAbsMonth
005726FB Script_CalendarSetMonth
00574097 Script_CalendarUpdateEvent
004814D0 Script_CallCompanion
00404312 Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart
0040434A Script_CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop
0040AC6F Script_CameraZoomIn
0040ACD8 Script_CameraZoomOut
0053B6EB Script_CanAbandonQuest
0045B6A3 Script_CanAlterSkin
0046F3AC Script_CanBeRaidTarget
005A365E Script_CanCancelAuction
00404A5A Script_CanCancelScene
00043987 Script_CanChangePlayerDifficulty
0005D603 Script_CanComplainChat
005328DF Script_CanComplainInboxItem
0004520D Script_CanDualWield
0052D673 Script_CanEditGuildBankTabInfo
0057EF3E Script_CanEditGuildEvent
0057ED3A Script_CanEditGuildInfo
0057EEC4 Script_CanEditGuildTabInfo
0057EBA2 Script_CanEditMOTD
0057EC6E Script_CanEditOfficerNote
0057EC08 Script_CanEditPublicNote
0041B3BE Script_CanEjectPassengerFromSeat
00404A06 Script_CanExitVehicle
0003FF62 Script_CanGrantLevel
0057EDA0 Script_CanGuildBankRepair
0057EA74 Script_CanGuildDemote
0057EADA Script_CanGuildInvite
0057EA0E Script_CanGuildPromote
0057EB3E Script_CanGuildRemove
004B678B Script_CanHearthAndResurrectFromArea
00536CC9 Script_CanIgnoreQuest
004B7613 Script_CanInitiateWarGame
00047109 Script_CanInspect
0050126B Script_CanItemBeSocketedToArtifact
004B640F Script_CanJoinBattlefieldAsGroup
000445E8 Script_CanLootUnit
00042317 Script_CanMapChangeDifficulty
0059505A Script_CanMerchantRepair
00589AB5 Script_CanPartyLFGBackfill
0041FB4F Script_CanPrestige
004AB5B0 Script_CanQueueForWintergrasp
00580748 Script_CanReplaceGuildMaster
004729E0 Script_CanResetTutorials
005015C1 Script_CanScanResearchSite
005A32CD Script_CanSendAuctionQuery
000437EC Script_CanSendSoRByText
0055BC4C Script_CanShowAchievementUI
0004741B Script_CanShowResetInstances
00596D42 Script_CanSignPetition
005013B2 Script_CanSolveArtifact
000401BA Script_CanSummonFriend
0041A4B6 Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeat
00404AF3 Script_CanSwitchVehicleSeats
0049CD3B Script_CanTrackBattlePets
004263C3 Script_CanUpgradeExpansion
0057B4BE Script_CanUseEquipmentSets
0004122E Script_CanUseSoulstone
00559748 Script_CanUseVoidStorage
00580A61 Script_CanViewGuildRecipes
0057ECD4 Script_CanViewOfficerNote
0052D5EC Script_CanWithdrawGuildBankMoney
00048521 Script_CancelAreaSpiritHeal
005A36F3 Script_CancelAuction
0045B662 Script_CancelBarberShop
0055A913 Script_CancelDuel
0005E3DE Script_CancelEmote
00593E37 Script_CancelGuildMembershipRequest
002A0AEF Script_CancelItemTempEnchantment
00040EA1 Script_CancelLogout
00517F1C Script_CancelMasterLootRoll
0004544E Script_CancelPendingEquip
004261EC Script_CancelPreloadingMovie
00404AC4 Script_CancelScene
005A3AC6 Script_CancelSell
00480A8E Script_CancelShapeshiftForm
000437BA Script_CancelSummon
00040E08 Script_CancelTrade
005061F8 Script_CancelTradeAccept
002A090C Script_CancelUnitBuff
002A0B7C Script_CannotBeResurrected
00418C10 Script_CaseAccentInsensitiveParse
004FE1B4 Script_CastPetAction
00480BF7 Script_CastShapeshiftForm
0047FE12 Script_CastSpell
004810BE Script_CastSpellByID
00480DFD Script_CastSpellByName
004F0236 Script_ChangeActionBarPage
0005BA26 Script_ChangeChatColor
0005B294 Script_ChannelBan
0005B22C Script_ChannelInvite
0005B248 Script_ChannelKick
0005B12D Script_ChannelModerator
0005B1AD Script_ChannelMute
0005B53E Script_ChannelSilenceAll
0005B3A1 Script_ChannelSilenceVoice
0005B385 Script_ChannelToggleAnnouncements
0005B795 Script_ChannelUnSilenceAll
0005B6B0 Script_ChannelUnSilenceVoice
0005B2CA Script_ChannelUnban
0005B149 Script_ChannelUnmoderator
0005B1C9 Script_ChannelUnmute
0005B8D1 Script_ChannelVoiceOff
0005B8B5 Script_ChannelVoiceOn
00045E33 Script_CheckBinderDist
002319CD Script_CheckCharacterUndeleteCooldown
0053331D Script_CheckInbox
00044486 Script_CheckInteractDistance
00045DAD Script_CheckSpiritHealerDist
00045DDB Script_CheckTalentMasterDist
0023E565 Script_ClearAccountCharacters
0055B227 Script_ClearAchievementComparisonUnit
0055BD1C Script_ClearAchievementSearchString
0058903F Script_ClearAllLFGDungeons
0049CCAA Script_ClearAllTracking
00537A36 Script_ClearAutoAcceptQuestSound
004B4A7A Script_ClearBattlemaster
004B4BA5 Script_ClearBlacklistMap
00239085 Script_ClearCharacterTemplate
00043B27 Script_ClearCursor
004DAC0C Script_ClearFailedPVPTalentIDs
004DABF0 Script_ClearFailedTalentIDs
00046766 Script_ClearFocus
0051C2EE Script_ClearInspectPlayer
005305CC Script_ClearItemUpgrade
004963AF Script_ClearOverrideBindings
00492240 Script_ClearPartyAssignment
0046F634 Script_ClearRaidMarker
0023D890 Script_ClearSavedAccountList
00532B24 Script_ClearSendMail
0004671D Script_ClearTarget
00472AF6 Script_ClearTutorials
0055A2D1 Script_ClearVoidTransferDepositSlot
005A5027 Script_ClickAuctionSellItemButton
004AAB99 Script_ClickLandmark
00532B2F Script_ClickSendMailItemButton
0059A2E1 Script_ClickSocketButton
00505C13 Script_ClickTargetTradeButton
00505998 Script_ClickTradeButton
0055A151 Script_ClickVoidStorageSlot
00559E1B Script_ClickVoidTransferDepositSlot
00559FE7 Script_ClickVoidTransferWithdrawalSlot
00482F4C Script_ClickWorldMapActionButton
005A4E10 Script_CloseAuctionHouse
00523AB3 Script_CloseBankFrame
0052C3EA Script_CloseGossip
0052E24F Script_CloseGuildBankFrame
005BED0A Script_CloseGuildRegistrar
0004E5A0 Script_CloseGuildRoster
00586F86 Script_CloseItemText
005305E2 Script_CloseItemUpgrade
00517C8A Script_CloseLoot
00532B19 Script_CloseMail
00595593 Script_CloseMerchant
005052FD Script_ClosePetStables
00596B66 Script_ClosePetition
00537ACB Script_CloseQuest
00597E41 Script_CloseQuestChoice
005015A9 Script_CloseResearch
00599D73 Script_CloseSocketInfo
00599C50 Script_CloseTabardCreation
0054FD42 Script_CloseTaxiMap
0050596B Script_CloseTrade
00523D70 Script_CloseTrainer
00559E0D Script_CloseVoidStorageFrame
0041879F Script_ClosestGameObjectPosition
00418429 Script_ClosestUnitPosition
0054BF90 Script_CollapseAllFactionHeaders
0005AFA6 Script_CollapseChannelHeader
0054BF46 Script_CollapseFactionHeader
0057D897 Script_CollapseGuildTradeSkillHeader
00540128 Script_CollapseQuestHeader
004B4902 Script_CollapseWarGameHeader
00399CED Script_CombatLogAddFilter
0039A0A1 Script_CombatLogAdvanceEntry
0039A18D Script_CombatLogClearEntries
0039A086 Script_CombatLogGetCurrentEntry
00399EF1 Script_CombatLogGetNumEntries
00399ED7 Script_CombatLogGetRetentionTime
00399CE0 Script_CombatLogResetFilter
00399F66 Script_CombatLogSetCurrentEntry
00399E8F Script_CombatLogSetRetentionTime
0039A1CB Script_CombatLog_Object_IsA
00399CAC Script_CombatTextSetActiveUnit
00532893 Script_ComplainInboxItem
00588B58 Script_CompleteLFGReadyCheck
00588B4F Script_CompleteLFGRoleCheck
00536D1D Script_CompleteQuest
005374E7 Script_ConfirmAcceptQuest
000479B9 Script_ConfirmBindOnUse
000481DD Script_ConfirmBinder
0051840D Script_ConfirmLootRoll
00517C3E Script_ConfirmLootSlot
00047A0A Script_ConfirmOnUse
00492B16 Script_ConfirmReadyCheck
000436DC Script_ConfirmSummon
000481C1 Script_ConfirmTalentWipe
00041CD9 Script_ConsoleAddMessage
0041B4B6 Script_ConsoleExec
004F5E39 Script_ContainerIDToInventoryID
004F5748 Script_ContainerRefundItemPurchase
00491A10 Script_ConvertToParty
0049199A Script_ConvertToRaid
0004E5A0 Script_CopyAccountCharacterFromLive
0023E551 Script_CopyAccountCharactersAllowed
0004E5A0 Script_CopyAccountDataFromLive
0023863F Script_CreateCharacter
008E8351 Script_CreateFont
008E83CC Script_CreateForbiddenFrame
008E83BB Script_CreateFrame
0051DEC7 Script_CreateMacro
005B59C0 Script_CreateNewRaidProfile
0051BE6D Script_CursorCanGoInSlot
00043B62 Script_CursorHasItem
00043DBA Script_CursorHasMacro
00043E3B Script_CursorHasMoney
00043BE7 Script_CursorHasSpell
0023866D Script_CustomizeExistingCharacter
002384C6 Script_CycleCharCustomization
0039A227 Script_DeathRecap_GetEvents
0039A2E3 Script_DeathRecap_HasEvents
0023E4B7 Script_DebugLog
0005A9EA Script_DeclineChannelInvite
00231884 Script_DeclineCharacter
00492227 Script_DeclineGroup
00040E8E Script_DeclineGuild
005934AA Script_DeclineGuildApplicant
00041600 Script_DeclineLevelGrant
00041148 Script_DeclineName
0023DFF0 Script_DeclineName
00536CFD Script_DeclineQuest
000402E5 Script_DeclineResurrect
002A0EFE Script_DeclineSpellConfirmationPrompt
0068C435 Script_DelIgnore
0068C49F Script_DelMute
0023174E Script_DeleteCharacter
00045007 Script_DeleteCursorItem
0057B9E4 Script_DeleteEquipmentSet
0004E5A0 Script_DeleteGMTicket
00532674 Script_DeleteInboxItem
0051E0A9 Script_DeleteMacro
005B5A62 Script_DeleteRaidProfile
0049292B Script_DemoteAssistant
0052D44F Script_DepositGuildBankMoney
00523B96 Script_DepositReagentBank
00404052 Script_DescendStop
00040EC4 Script_DestroyTotem
00404B88 Script_DetectWowMouse
00425955 Script_DisableAddOn
0042580D Script_DisableAllAddOns
0047FC36 Script_DisableSpellAutocast
004815BC Script_DismissCompanion
00048EA1 Script_Dismount
0005AF8A Script_DisplayChannelOwner
0005B93A Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOff
0005B91E Script_DisplayChannelVoiceOn
0005E2A0 Script_DoEmote
00517ED0 Script_DoMasterLootRoll
00492A80 Script_DoReadyCheck
000419C0 Script_DoesItemContainSpec
008E83DD Script_DoesTemplateExist
00040F4B Script_DropCursorMoney
00047B63 Script_DropItemOnUnit
0058AAEB Script_DungeonAppearsInRandomLFD
004AB8A5 Script_DungeonUsesTerrainMap
005BAC95 Script_EJ_ClearSearch
005BAC9D Script_EJ_EndSearch
005BA462 Script_EJ_GetCreatureInfo
005BB037 Script_EJ_GetCurrentInstance
005BA2F9 Script_EJ_GetCurrentTier
005BABE5 Script_EJ_GetDifficulty
005BA408 Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfo
005BB04F Script_EJ_GetEncounterInfoByIndex
005BA365 Script_EJ_GetInstanceByIndex
005BA312 Script_EJ_GetInstanceInfo
005BAA67 Script_EJ_GetInvTypeSortOrder
005BA928 Script_EJ_GetLootFilter
005BAA0F Script_EJ_GetLootInfo
005BAAB8 Script_EJ_GetLootInfoByIndex
005BAF5A Script_EJ_GetMapEncounter
005BA9AA Script_EJ_GetNumEncountersForLootByIndex
005BA978 Script_EJ_GetNumLoot
005BACA5 Script_EJ_GetNumSearchResults
005BA2E1 Script_EJ_GetNumTiers
005BAEEA Script_EJ_GetSearchProgress
005BACBD Script_EJ_GetSearchResult
005BAF19 Script_EJ_GetSearchSize
005BA555 Script_EJ_GetSectionInfo
005BB234 Script_EJ_GetSectionPath
005BA23D Script_EJ_GetTierInfo
005BB0C0 Script_EJ_HandleLinkPath
005BAC18 Script_EJ_InstanceIsRaid
005BA990 Script_EJ_IsLootListOutOfDate
005BAF3F Script_EJ_IsSearchFinished
005BAB9B Script_EJ_IsValidInstanceDifficulty
005BB272 Script_EJ_ResetLootFilter
005BA1F9 Script_EJ_SelectEncounter
005BA1B5 Script_EJ_SelectInstance
005BA167 Script_EJ_SelectTier
005BAB5C Script_EJ_SetDifficulty
005BA8D3 Script_EJ_SetLootFilter
005BAC3A Script_EJ_SetSearch
0051E0D9 Script_EditMacro
0041B751 Script_EjectPassengerFromSeat
0042586D Script_EnableAddOn
004257AD Script_EnableAllAddOns
0004E5A0 Script_EnableChangeFaction
0047FBEE Script_EnableSpellAutocast
000420E5 Script_EndBoundTradeable
00231932 Script_EndCharacterUndelete
00041E60 Script_EndRefund
0023DAE2 Script_EnterWorld
008E827F Script_EnumerateFrames
0005CBD7 Script_EnumerateServerChannels
00044AF7 Script_EquipCursorItem
000481F5 Script_EquipItemByName
00045359 Script_EquipPendingItem
0057BC97 Script_EquipmentManagerClearIgnoredSlotsForSave
0057BC11 Script_EquipmentManagerIgnoreSlotForSave
0057BC4E Script_EquipmentManagerIsSlotIgnoredForSave
0057BCAA Script_EquipmentManagerUnignoreSlotForSave
0057B86D Script_EquipmentSetContainsLockedItems
00559D81 Script_ExecuteVoidTransfer
0054BFA2 Script_ExpandAllFactionHeaders
0005B0CF Script_ExpandChannelHeader
004F8B47 Script_ExpandCurrencyList
0054BFB4 Script_ExpandFactionHeader
0057D8D4 Script_ExpandGuildTradeSkillHeader
00540187 Script_ExpandQuestHeader
004B4950 Script_ExpandWarGameHeader
0054BE26 Script_FactionToggleAtWar
0041E2E0 Script_FillLocalizedClassList
00481C48 Script_FindSpellBookSlotBySpellID
00472A00 Script_FlagTutorial
000450E6 Script_FlashClientIcon
0040AF86 Script_FlipCameraYaw
005AB044 Script_FlyoutHasSpell
00046123 Script_FocusUnit
0004620B Script_FollowUnit
0052C404 Script_ForceGossip
00040EBC Script_ForceLogout
00040F15 Script_ForceQuit
0003FFB4 Script_FrameXML_Debug
0048D0CC Script_GMEuropaBugsEnabled
0048D0E7 Script_GMEuropaComplaintsEnabled
0048D102 Script_GMEuropaSuggestionsEnabled
0048D0B1 Script_GMEuropaTicketsEnabled
0048D11D Script_GMItemRestorationButtonEnabled
0048D097 Script_GMQuickTicketSystemEnabled
0048D137 Script_GMQuickTicketSystemThrottled
0048CB7C Script_GMReportLag
000467E8 Script_GMRequestPlayerInfo
0004E5A0 Script_GMResponseResolve
0048CF83 Script_GMSubmitBug
0048CE6F Script_GMSubmitSuggestion
0048CC80 Script_GMSurveyAnswer
0048CD7F Script_GMSurveyAnswerSubmit
0048CE2A Script_GMSurveyCommentSubmit
0048CD0B Script_GMSurveyNumAnswers
0048CC19 Script_GMSurveyQuestion
0048CE67 Script_GMSurveySubmit
000419B8 Script_GameMovieFinished
002385E3 Script_GenerateRandomName
0053AE5C Script_GetAbandonQuestItems
0053AD34 Script_GetAbandonQuestName
0004E5A0 Script_GetAccountCharacterInfo
0042651E Script_GetAccountExpansionLevel
0055C6FC Script_GetAchievementCategory
0055B22F Script_GetAchievementComparisonInfo
0055ADA5 Script_GetAchievementCriteriaInfo
0055AEC6 Script_GetAchievementCriteriaInfoByID
0055CC19 Script_GetAchievementGuildRep
0055C3CD Script_GetAchievementInfo
0055B638 Script_GetAchievementLink
0055CA2B Script_GetAchievementNumCriteria
0055C77E Script_GetAchievementNumRewards
0055C7E6 Script_GetAchievementReward
0055C028 Script_GetAchievementSearchProgress
0055C002 Script_GetAchievementSearchSize
004EFA98 Script_GetActionAutocast
004F0276 Script_GetActionBarPage
004F028F Script_GetActionBarToggles
004EF8E8 Script_GetActionCharges
004EF80A Script_GetActionCooldown
004EF7A7 Script_GetActionCount
004EF4C3 Script_GetActionInfo
004EF9E7 Script_GetActionLossOfControlCooldown
004EFB38 Script_GetActionText
004EF753 Script_GetActionTexture
005013D5 Script_GetActiveArtifactByRace
00537DEC Script_GetActiveLevel
00517F68 Script_GetActiveLootRollIDs
004DA1FF Script_GetActiveSpecGroup
00537D0B Script_GetActiveTitle
0005B956 Script_GetActiveVoiceChannel
00046EC9 Script_GetAddOnCPUUsage
00047368 Script_GetAddOnDependencies
00047368 Script_GetAddOnDependencies
00425BC5 Script_GetAddOnEnableState
00425A72 Script_GetAddOnInfo
00046B52 Script_GetAddOnMemoryUsage
0004687E Script_GetAddOnMetadata
000474D6 Script_GetAddOnOptionalDependencies
0054F832 Script_GetAllTaxiNodes
000424AE Script_GetAllowLowLevelRaid
0041EDE0 Script_GetAlternatePowerInfoByID
0005E21D Script_GetAlternativeDefaultLanguage
005015DF Script_GetArchaeologyInfo
00501637 Script_GetArchaeologyRaceInfo
005016A5 Script_GetArchaeologyRaceInfoByID
004ACDDE Script_GetAreaMapInfo
004AC03C Script_GetAreaMaps
000484EA Script_GetAreaSpiritHealerTime
004B4ABB Script_GetArenaOpponentSpec
004B4798 Script_GetArenaRewards
004B4784 Script_GetArenaSkirmishRewards
0051ACB2 Script_GetArmorEffectiveness
0050178A Script_GetArtifactInfoByRace
0050133E Script_GetArtifactProgress
00044962 Script_GetAtlasInfo
00419167 Script_GetAttackPowerForStat
005A4E18 Script_GetAuctionHouseDepositRate
005A46C7 Script_GetAuctionItemBattlePetInfo
005A3F30 Script_GetAuctionItemInfo
005A455C Script_GetAuctionItemLink
005A4CC9 Script_GetAuctionItemSubClasses
005A47F9 Script_GetAuctionItemTimeLeft
005A50F6 Script_GetAuctionSellItemInfo
005A37F9 Script_GetAuctionSort
0052222F Script_GetAutoCompletePresenceID
005222A9 Script_GetAutoCompleteRealms
0052210B Script_GetAutoCompleteResults
0004277F Script_GetAutoDeclineGuildInvites
0053F3BA Script_GetAutoQuestPopUp
000430E8 Script_GetAvailableBandwidth
00237E14 Script_GetAvailableClasses
00537D84 Script_GetAvailableLevel
00426462 Script_GetAvailableLocales
005376EA Script_GetAvailableQuestInfo
00237D34 Script_GetAvailableRaces
00537CA3 Script_GetAvailableTitle
0051C45E Script_GetAverageItemLevel
00421060 Script_GetAvoidance
00042F1D Script_GetBackgroundLoadingStatus
004F4EAC Script_GetBackpackAutosortDisabled
004F8CA9 Script_GetBackpackCurrencyInfo
004F497A Script_GetBagName
004F4B53 Script_GetBagSlotFlag
004F4F35 Script_GetBankAutosortDisabled
004F4CD3 Script_GetBankBagSlotFlag
005239D2 Script_GetBankSlotCost
0045B4C6 Script_GetBarberShopStyleInfo
0045B642 Script_GetBarberShopTotalCost
004B6561 Script_GetBattlefieldArenaFaction
004B5844 Script_GetBattlefieldEstimatedWaitTime
004B606A Script_GetBattlefieldFlagPosition
004B57AD Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceExpiration
004B57FE Script_GetBattlefieldInstanceRunTime
004B6449 Script_GetBattlefieldMapIconScale
004B570D Script_GetBattlefieldPortExpiration
004B59F0 Script_GetBattlefieldScore
004B5F43 Script_GetBattlefieldStatData
004B5E70 Script_GetBattlefieldStatInfo
004B546B Script_GetBattlefieldStatus
004B6493 Script_GetBattlefieldTeamInfo
004B58C2 Script_GetBattlefieldTimeWaited
004B6207 Script_GetBattlefieldVehicleInfo
004B5DBB Script_GetBattlefieldWinner
004B67F7 Script_GetBattlegroundInfo
004B4D32 Script_GetBattlegroundPoints
0058A761 Script_GetBestFlexRaidChoice
0058A68C Script_GetBestRFChoice
005A3DAA Script_GetBidderAuctionItems
0023DB9D Script_GetBillingPlan
0023DB58 Script_GetBillingTimeRemaining
00047D06 Script_GetBillingTimeRested
00047D06 Script_GetBillingTimeRested
0004813E Script_GetBindLocation
00495A01 Script_GetBinding
00496499 Script_GetBindingAction
00496531 Script_GetBindingByKey
00496403 Script_GetBindingKey
004965D1 Script_GetBindingText
004B4C02 Script_GetBlacklistMap
004B4C6F Script_GetBlacklistMapName
00420E2D Script_GetBladedArmorEffect
00417EC1 Script_GetBlockChance
004F0130 Script_GetBonusBarIndex
004F00FD Script_GetBonusBarOffset
0004001B Script_GetBuildInfo
0023D674 Script_GetBuildInfo
00594920 Script_GetBuybackItemInfo
00594B13 Script_GetBuybackItemLink
00041C78 Script_GetCVar
0023DE0F Script_GetCVar
0004226D Script_GetCVarBitfield
00042441 Script_GetCVarBool
0023DE77 Script_GetCVarBool
0004264A Script_GetCVarDefault
0023DED8 Script_GetCVarDefault
000416BD Script_GetCVarInfo
004E3F88 Script_GetCVarSettingValidity
0048288C Script_GetCallPetSpellInfo
0040AD69 Script_GetCameraZoom
0055C057 Script_GetCategoryAchievementPoints
0055BE8A Script_GetCategoryInfo
0055AFB7 Script_GetCategoryList
0055BF4C Script_GetCategoryNumAchievements
00042875 Script_GetCemeteryPreference
0005A5D9 Script_GetChannelDisplayInfo
0005AD26 Script_GetChannelList
0005B004 Script_GetChannelName
0005AA61 Script_GetChannelRosterInfo
00238570 Script_GetCharacterCreateFacing
00239208 Script_GetCharacterCreateType
0023138A Script_GetCharacterInfo
0023133E Script_GetCharacterListUpdate
00231629 Script_GetCharacterRace
002319DD Script_GetCharacterSelectFacing
00231735 Script_GetCharacterSelection
00238FBA Script_GetCharacterTemplateInfo
00231986 Script_GetCharacterUndeleteStatus
0005BDAC Script_GetChatTypeIndex
0005C1E4 Script_GetChatWindowChannels
0005BE9A Script_GetChatWindowInfo
0005C152 Script_GetChatWindowMessages
0005C0C9 Script_GetChatWindowSavedDimensions
0005C020 Script_GetChatWindowSavedPosition
004D9ED9 Script_GetClassInfo
004D9F80 Script_GetClassInfoByID
00237FCC Script_GetClassesForRace
00495960 Script_GetClickFrame
0023E38B Script_GetClientDisplayExpansionLevel
00046813 Script_GetCoinIcon
00046933 Script_GetCoinText
00046A20 Script_GetCoinTextureString
00420EA0 Script_GetCombatRating
00420FD0 Script_GetCombatRatingBonus
00421295 Script_GetCombatRatingBonusForCombatRatingValue
0041D9DE Script_GetComboPoints
004813C0 Script_GetCompanionInfo
0055B5D4 Script_GetComparisonAchievementPoints
0055C166 Script_GetComparisonCategoryNumAchievements
0055B32B Script_GetComparisonStatistic
004F6239 Script_GetContainerFreeSlots
004F6A26 Script_GetContainerItemCooldown
004F6B99 Script_GetContainerItemDurability
004F585A Script_GetContainerItemEquipmentSetInfo
004F69A3 Script_GetContainerItemID
004F67A2 Script_GetContainerItemInfo
004F692C Script_GetContainerItemLink
004F553D Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseCurrency
004F5135 Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseInfo
004F5313 Script_GetContainerItemPurchaseItem
004F593A Script_GetContainerItemQuestInfo
004F6019 Script_GetContainerNumFreeSlots
004F5F2F Script_GetContainerNumSlots
004AD05E Script_GetContinentMapInfo
004ACF43 Script_GetContinentMaps
004AB54D Script_GetContinentName
004AD769 Script_GetCorpseMapPosition
00042F74 Script_GetCorpseRecoveryDelay
002389B7 Script_GetCreateBackgroundModel
0023DC93 Script_GetCreditsText
00418766 Script_GetCritChance
00420F6F Script_GetCritChanceProvidesParryEffect
00537C02 Script_GetCriteriaSpell
004F8E48 Script_GetCurrencyInfo
004F90D8 Script_GetCurrencyLink
004F88F0 Script_GetCurrencyListInfo
004F912B Script_GetCurrencyListLink
004F88BD Script_GetCurrencyListSize
004B4E58 Script_GetCurrentArenaSeason
004966E6 Script_GetCurrentBindingSet
000AA216 Script_GetCurrentEventID
004FA807 Script_GetCurrentGlyphNameForSpell
004E45EF Script_GetCurrentGraphicsSetting
0052D3D8 Script_GetCurrentGuildBankTab
008E8537 Script_GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus
00482798 Script_GetCurrentLevelFeatures
0048252C Script_GetCurrentLevelSpells
004ABB8F Script_GetCurrentMapAreaID
004ABAC4 Script_GetCurrentMapContinent
004ABDDC Script_GetCurrentMapDungeonLevel
0053D7AE Script_GetCurrentMapHeaderIndex
004ABE77 Script_GetCurrentMapLevelRange
004ABC53 Script_GetCurrentMapZone
004E4AF5 Script_GetCurrentRefresh
004264C9 Script_GetCurrentRegion
004E4809 Script_GetCurrentResolution
00045157 Script_GetCurrentTitle
00043EA2 Script_GetCursorInfo
00040F20 Script_GetCursorMoney
00043902 Script_GetCursorPosition
00043902 Script_GetCursorPosition
0053768D Script_GetDailyQuestsCompleted
0039A326 Script_GetDeathRecapLink
004AD7B2 Script_GetDeathReleasePosition
0004E5A0 Script_GetDebugZoneMap
004E42B3 Script_GetDefaultGraphicsQuality
0005E1B2 Script_GetDefaultLanguage
004E422D Script_GetDefaultVideoOption
004E41AB Script_GetDefaultVideoOptions
004E409D Script_GetDefaultVideoQualityOption
0057F942 Script_GetDemotionRank
00047A12 Script_GetDifficultyInfo
0053CD6A Script_GetDistanceSqToQuest
00417E88 Script_GetDodgeChance
00043105 Script_GetDownloadedPercentage
00047E3E Script_GetDungeonDifficultyID
0058A0CB Script_GetDungeonForRandomSlot
0004856F Script_GetDungeonInfo
004ABEEA Script_GetDungeonMapInfo
004AB9A4 Script_GetDungeonMaps
002A04C3 Script_GetEquipmentNameFromSpell
0057B92C Script_GetEquipmentSetIgnoreSlots
0057B511 Script_GetEquipmentSetInfo
0057B648 Script_GetEquipmentSetInfoByName
0057B35C Script_GetEquipmentSetItemIDs
0057BCE7 Script_GetEquipmentSetLocations
000472ED Script_GetEventCPUUsage
000AA249 Script_GetEventTime
00599ECF Script_GetExistingSocketInfo
0059A05B Script_GetExistingSocketLink
004264F0 Script_GetExpansionLevel
004208BB Script_GetExpertise
004F0554 Script_GetExtraBarIndex
0023810A Script_GetFacialHairCustomization
0045B682 Script_GetFacialHairCustomization
00237B5F Script_GetFactionForRace
0054BBE8 Script_GetFactionInfo
0054BC40 Script_GetFactionInfoByID
004DABFB Script_GetFailedPVPTalentIDs
004DABDF Script_GetFailedTalentIDs
00042FEC Script_GetFileStreamingStatus
0055BD71 Script_GetFilteredAchievementID
0058A6E8 Script_GetFlexRaidDungeonInfo
005AAD4C Script_GetFlyoutID
005AADF4 Script_GetFlyoutInfo
005AAED1 Script_GetFlyoutSlotInfo
002A0583 Script_GetFollowerTypeIDFromSpell
00425DD2 Script_GetFontInfo
00425D5C Script_GetFonts
00047167 Script_GetFrameCPUUsage
00042A4E Script_GetFramerate
008E8429 Script_GetFramesRegisteredForEvent
0068BBAA Script_GetFriendInfo
0052C458 Script_GetFriendshipReputation
0052C610 Script_GetFriendshipReputationRanks
00047067 Script_GetFunctionCPUUsage
0048CBFB Script_GetGMStatus
0004E5A0 Script_GetGMTicket
000453C4 Script_GetGameMessageInfo
0041B37C Script_GetGameTime
004E3D86 Script_GetGamma
0052C206 Script_GetGossipActiveQuests
0052C133 Script_GetGossipAvailableQuests
0052C0E1 Script_GetGossipOptions
0052C031 Script_GetGossipText
004E4449 Script_GetGraphicsAPIs
004E42DD Script_GetGraphicsDropdownIndexByMasterIndex
00537B43 Script_GetGreetingText
00491444 Script_GetGroupMemberCounts
0055CB02 Script_GetGuildAchievementMemberInfo
0055C881 Script_GetGuildAchievementMembers
0055C97A Script_GetGuildAchievementNumMembers
0059319B Script_GetGuildApplicantInfo
00593417 Script_GetGuildApplicantSelection
0052D705 Script_GetGuildBankBonusDepositMoney
0052D75B Script_GetGuildBankItemInfo
0052D92E Script_GetGuildBankItemLink
0052D6DA Script_GetGuildBankMoney
0052E995 Script_GetGuildBankMoneyTransaction
0052E202 Script_GetGuildBankTabCost
0052DF2E Script_GetGuildBankTabInfo
0057FC6D Script_GetGuildBankTabPermissions
0052EBA7 Script_GetGuildBankText
0052E61B Script_GetGuildBankTransaction
0057FD2C Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawGoldLimit
0052D730 Script_GetGuildBankWithdrawMoney
0055B7F8 Script_GetGuildCategoryList
005805AB Script_GetGuildChallengeInfo
005BED12 Script_GetGuildCharterCost
0057FF6A Script_GetGuildEventInfo
0054C118 Script_GetGuildExpirationTime
00580267 Script_GetGuildFactionGroup
0054C15A Script_GetGuildFactionInfo
0051BFED Script_GetGuildInfo
0057FE5F Script_GetGuildInfoText
0052E3F0 Script_GetGuildLogoInfo
0058043C Script_GetGuildMemberRecipes
00593D6E Script_GetGuildMembershipRequestInfo
00593EA4 Script_GetGuildMembershipRequestSettings
0057E239 Script_GetGuildNewsFilters
0057D929 Script_GetGuildNewsInfo
0057DB8D Script_GetGuildNewsMemberName
0057E6E8 Script_GetGuildNewsSort
005802D0 Script_GetGuildPerkInfo
00580B3A Script_GetGuildRecipeInfoPostQuery
00580B75 Script_GetGuildRecipeMember
005930F0 Script_GetGuildRecruitmentComment
00592E25 Script_GetGuildRecruitmentSettings
005806B2 Script_GetGuildRenameRequired
0057E735 Script_GetGuildRewardInfo
0057DDC9 Script_GetGuildRosterInfo
005803AB Script_GetGuildRosterLargestAchievementPoints
0057E47D Script_GetGuildRosterLastOnline
0057DD94 Script_GetGuildRosterMOTD
0057E9E6 Script_GetGuildRosterSelection
0057F0B7 Script_GetGuildRosterShowOffline
0052E25D Script_GetGuildTabardFileNames
00580C49 Script_GetGuildTradeSkillInfo
002380AA Script_GetHairCustomization
0045B66A Script_GetHairCustomization
004195B7 Script_GetHaste
0041F676 Script_GetHitModifier
004B6C8E Script_GetHolidayBGHonorCurrencyBonuses
004B6D7E Script_GetHolidayBGInfo
00491316 Script_GetHomePartyInfo
00046689 Script_GetHonorExhaustion
004DAA6F Script_GetHonorLevelRewardPack
00046538 Script_GetHonorRestState
0068C123 Script_GetIgnoreName
00533471 Script_GetInboxHeaderInfo
00533AF3 Script_GetInboxInvoiceInfo
00532069 Script_GetInboxItem
0053220C Script_GetInboxItemLink
00533415 Script_GetInboxNumItems
005337DE Script_GetInboxText
004F5045 Script_GetInsertItemsLeftToRight
0051C62B Script_GetInspectArenaData
0051AADC Script_GetInspectGlyph
0051ABC1 Script_GetInspectGuildInfo
0051C243 Script_GetInspectHonorData
0051AA08 Script_GetInspectPvpTalent
0051C5A6 Script_GetInspectRatedBGData
004DB52D Script_GetInspectSpecialization
0051A92B Script_GetInspectTalent
00042FB0 Script_GetInstanceBootTimeRemaining
00047589 Script_GetInstanceInfo
0004301F Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemaining
0004314B Script_GetInstanceLockTimeRemainingEncounter
004AD453 Script_GetInvasionInfo
004AD4A5 Script_GetInvasionInfoByMapAreaID
0051C167 Script_GetInventoryAlertStatus
0051B3CA Script_GetInventoryItemBroken
0051B7BC Script_GetInventoryItemCooldown
0051B54D Script_GetInventoryItemCount
0051B917 Script_GetInventoryItemDurability
0051B495 Script_GetInventoryItemEquippedUnusable
0051BB13 Script_GetInventoryItemID
0051B9E3 Script_GetInventoryItemLink
0051B653 Script_GetInventoryItemQuality
0051B2E1 Script_GetInventoryItemTexture
0051AE3B Script_GetInventoryItemsForSlot
0051ADA0 Script_GetInventorySlotInfo
0003FDAB Script_GetItemChildInfo
000463A3 Script_GetItemClassInfo
00043806 Script_GetItemCooldown
004F5AFE Script_GetItemCooldown
00043539 Script_GetItemCount
00042959 Script_GetItemCreationContext
0004346D Script_GetItemFamily
00041F5A Script_GetItemGem
00043257 Script_GetItemIcon
000487EB Script_GetItemInfo
00048ECE Script_GetItemInfoInstant
0004678A Script_GetItemInventorySlotInfo
0051C4FF Script_GetItemLevelColor
00530F04 Script_GetItemLevelIncrement
000486FD Script_GetItemQualityColor
0004132F Script_GetItemSpecInfo
00043741 Script_GetItemSpell
0041C4C8 Script_GetItemStatDelta
0041C361 Script_GetItemStats
00046411 Script_GetItemSubClassInfo
000424DD Script_GetItemUniqueness
00530EAA Script_GetItemUpdateLevel
0053101E Script_GetItemUpgradeEffect
005305F0 Script_GetItemUpgradeItemInfo
005307A7 Script_GetItemUpgradeStats
0023E56D Script_GetKioskLoginInfo
0058AFF7 Script_GetLFDChoiceCollapseState
0058B187 Script_GetLFDChoiceEnabledState
0058B2E5 Script_GetLFDChoiceLockedState
0058AC73 Script_GetLFDChoiceOrder
0058B582 Script_GetLFDLockInfo
0058B4EF Script_GetLFDLockPlayerCount
00587851 Script_GetLFDRoleLockInfo
00587988 Script_GetLFDRoleRestrictions
0054C1A9 Script_GetLFGBonusFactionID
0058AC6A Script_GetLFGBootProposal
0058AA79 Script_GetLFGCategoryForID
005893E3 Script_GetLFGCompletionReward
00589512 Script_GetLFGCompletionRewardItem
00589FB2 Script_GetLFGDeserterExpiration
0058A9B0 Script_GetLFGDungeonEncounterInfo
00588E6B Script_GetLFGDungeonInfo
0058A781 Script_GetLFGDungeonNumEncounters
005880A9 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapBarInfo
00588604 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardCapInfo
00587DF9 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardInfo
00588910 Script_GetLFGDungeonRewardLink
00587C8F Script_GetLFGDungeonRewards
0058A345 Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardInfo
00588A0A Script_GetLFGDungeonShortageRewardLink
00589169 Script_GetLFGInfoServer
0058B17E Script_GetLFGInviteRoleAvailability
0058AEC5 Script_GetLFGInviteRoleRestrictions
0058A015 Script_GetLFGProposal
0058A17A Script_GetLFGProposalEncounter
0058A0C2 Script_GetLFGProposalMember
0058973A Script_GetLFGQueueStats
0058966C Script_GetLFGQueuedList
00589D6D Script_GetLFGRandomCooldownExpiration
00588EA9 Script_GetLFGRandomDungeonInfo
0058A592 Script_GetLFGReadyCheckUpdate
0058A60A Script_GetLFGReadyCheckUpdateBattlegroundInfo
0058A183 Script_GetLFGRoleShortageRewards
0058A589 Script_GetLFGRoleUpdate
0058A5CE Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateBattlegroundInfo
0058A87A Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateMember
0058A6DF Script_GetLFGRoleUpdateSlot
00588B61 Script_GetLFGRoles
0058AB5B Script_GetLFGSuspendedPlayers
0058883E Script_GetLFGTypes
0058AECE Script_GetLFRChoiceOrder
0005E0BC Script_GetLanguageByIndex
0055B3DF Script_GetLatestCompletedAchievements
0055B4A2 Script_GetLatestCompletedComparisonAchievements
0053293D Script_GetLatestThreeSenders
0055B4FA Script_GetLatestUpdatedComparisonStats
0055B454 Script_GetLatestUpdatedStats
0003FD77 Script_GetLegacyRaidDifficultyID
00047E7B Script_GetLevelUpInstances
00420F97 Script_GetLifesteal
00047AFB Script_GetLocale
00047AFB Script_GetLocale
0023E13B Script_GetLoginScreenBackground
00593687 Script_GetLookingForGuildComment
005934F4 Script_GetLookingForGuildSettings
0051E59B Script_GetLooseMacroIcons
0051E832 Script_GetLooseMacroItemIcons
005178D4 Script_GetLootInfo
00491A86 Script_GetLootMethod
00517FE5 Script_GetLootRollItemInfo
00518294 Script_GetLootRollItemLink
0051831B Script_GetLootRollTimeLeft
0051774A Script_GetLootSlotInfo
00517ABF Script_GetLootSlotLink
00517B88 Script_GetLootSlotType
0051847F Script_GetLootSourceInfo
00044372 Script_GetLootSpecialization
00491DC2 Script_GetLootThreshold
0051E080 Script_GetMacroBody
0051E662 Script_GetMacroIcons
0051E926 Script_GetMacroIndexByName
0051E031 Script_GetMacroInfo
0051E2D2 Script_GetMacroItem
0051E74A Script_GetMacroItemIcons
0051E4F9 Script_GetMacroSpell
004203C4 Script_GetManaRegen
004AAC57 Script_GetMapContinents
0004E5A0 Script_GetMapDebugObjectInfo
004AB207 Script_GetMapHierarchy
004AB8CB Script_GetMapInfo
004AD877 Script_GetMapLandmarkInfo
004AB13C Script_GetMapNameByID
004AA788 Script_GetMapOverlayInfo
004AB3CF Script_GetMapSubzones
004AAC95 Script_GetMapZones
00517CD0 Script_GetMasterLootCandidate
00420A8B Script_GetMastery
00420B0B Script_GetMasteryEffect
004F5838 Script_GetMaxArenaCurrency
004B56B1 Script_GetMaxBattlefieldID
00421572 Script_GetMaxCombatRatingBonus
005B5B13 Script_GetMaxNumCUFProfiles
0041FB2D Script_GetMaxPlayerHonorLevel
0041FA29 Script_GetMaxPlayerLevel
00041865 Script_GetMaxPrestigeLevel
004E4636 Script_GetMaxRenderScale
005378D8 Script_GetMaxRewardCurrencies
00043230 Script_GetMaxSpellStartRecoveryOffset
004DA9CA Script_GetMaxTalentTier
00419293 Script_GetMeleeHaste
00594838 Script_GetMerchantCurrencies
00595547 Script_GetMerchantFilter
0059448E Script_GetMerchantItemCostInfo
00594563 Script_GetMerchantItemCostItem
00594CBE Script_GetMerchantItemID
005955C6 Script_GetMerchantItemInfo
00594BC8 Script_GetMerchantItemLink
00594D26 Script_GetMerchantItemMaxStack
0059559B Script_GetMerchantNumItems
00046C8D Script_GetMinimapZoneText
00047D57 Script_GetMirrorTimerInfo
00047F44 Script_GetMirrorTimerProgress
00419892 Script_GetModResilienceDamageReduction
004958BD Script_GetModifiedClick
004967DF Script_GetModifiedClickAction
00417F42 Script_GetMoney
004E4686 Script_GetMonitorAspectRatio
004E4653 Script_GetMonitorCount
004E4708 Script_GetMonitorName
0004099F Script_GetMouseButtonClicked
00040929 Script_GetMouseButtonName
00048676 Script_GetMouseClickFocus
00048529 Script_GetMouseFocus
00048529 Script_GetMouseMotionFocus
00426227 Script_GetMovieDownloadProgress
004F0214 Script_GetMultiCastBarIndex
004F038C Script_GetMultiCastTotemSpells
0068C1D8 Script_GetMuteName
0005B5C6 Script_GetMuteStatus
002379D7 Script_GetNameForRace
00043B81 Script_GetNetIpTypes
000439D2 Script_GetNetStats
0059A170 Script_GetNewSocketInfo
0059A260 Script_GetNewSocketLink
0055C35F Script_GetNextAchievement
00472B06 Script_GetNextCompleatedTutorial
0004E5A0 Script_GetNumAccountCharacters
00537BDC Script_GetNumActiveQuests
00425A3F Script_GetNumAddOns
00501611 Script_GetNumArchaeologyRaces
004B4A88 Script_GetNumArenaOpponentSpecs
004B6ACE Script_GetNumArenaOpponents
00501709 Script_GetNumArtifactsByRace
005A3E15 Script_GetNumAuctionItems
0053F1A6 Script_GetNumAutoQuestPopUps
00537BB6 Script_GetNumAvailableQuests
00523986 Script_GetNumBankSlots
004B6037 Script_GetNumBattlefieldFlagPositions
004B5959 Script_GetNumBattlefieldScores
004B5E3D Script_GetNumBattlefieldStats
004B61D4 Script_GetNumBattlefieldVehicles
004B67D1 Script_GetNumBattlegroundTypes
004959DA Script_GetNumBindings
005954F0 Script_GetNumBuybackItems
0005ADEE Script_GetNumChannelMembers
00238F81 Script_GetNumCharacterTemplates
00231346 Script_GetNumCharacters
004D9EB0 Script_GetNumClasses
0048135E Script_GetNumCompanions
0055C275 Script_GetNumComparisonCompletedAchievements
0055C1F5 Script_GetNumCompletedAchievements
00040F66 Script_GetNumDeclensionSets
0023DF4E Script_GetNumDeclensionSets
0005A5A6 Script_GetNumDisplayChannels
0058A053 Script_GetNumDungeonForRandomSlot
004AB6B1 Script_GetNumDungeonMapLevels
0057B4E9 Script_GetNumEquipmentSets
0054BBB5 Script_GetNumFactions
00238E11 Script_GetNumFeatureVariations
00238E29 Script_GetNumFeatureVariationsForType
0055BD4B Script_GetNumFilteredAchievements
0058A6AC Script_GetNumFlexRaidDungeons
005AACFF Script_GetNumFlyouts
008E8205 Script_GetNumFrames
0068BAE5 Script_GetNumFriends
0052C0AE Script_GetNumGossipActiveQuests
0052C07B Script_GetNumGossipAvailableQuests
0052C048 Script_GetNumGossipOptions
004916AA Script_GetNumGroupMembers
00593168 Script_GetNumGuildApplicants
0052E96D Script_GetNumGuildBankMoneyTransactions
0052DF08 Script_GetNumGuildBankTabs
0052E5B8 Script_GetNumGuildBankTransactions
00580572 Script_GetNumGuildChallenges
0057FF44 Script_GetNumGuildEvents
0057DD0F Script_GetNumGuildMembers
00593D1F Script_GetNumGuildMembershipRequests
0057D911 Script_GetNumGuildNews
0058029D Script_GetNumGuildPerks
0057E702 Script_GetNumGuildRewards
00580C16 Script_GetNumGuildTradeSkill
0068C09F Script_GetNumIgnores
00530F2B Script_GetNumItemUpgradeEffects
0005E03F Script_GetNumLanguages
00517723 Script_GetNumLootItems
0051DFD5 Script_GetNumMacros
002386B9 Script_GetNumMapDebugObjects
004AD844 Script_GetNumMapLandmarks
004AA755 Script_GetNumMapOverlays
0057EE6D Script_GetNumMembersInRank
004967B7 Script_GetNumModifiedClickActions
0068C0E1 Script_GetNumMutes
00596C96 Script_GetNumPetitionNames
005371AA Script_GetNumQuestChoices
005378A5 Script_GetNumQuestCurrencies
0053C09B Script_GetNumQuestItemDrops
005371DD Script_GetNumQuestItems
0053BBE0 Script_GetNumQuestLeaderBoards
0053C8B7 Script_GetNumQuestLogChoices
0053E4A2 Script_GetNumQuestLogEntries
0053C712 Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardCurrencies
0053BB30 Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardFactions
0053EFF6 Script_GetNumQuestLogRewardSpells
0053C619 Script_GetNumQuestLogRewards
0053D60D Script_GetNumQuestLogTasks
0049CD7A Script_GetNumQuestPOIWorldEffects
00537177 Script_GetNumQuestRewards
0053A9E7 Script_GetNumQuestWatches
0058A59B Script_GetNumRFDungeons
005B542A Script_GetNumRaidProfiles
00587C29 Script_GetNumRandomDungeons
00587C5C Script_GetNumRandomScenarios
005936EF Script_GetNumRecruitingGuilds
005378FA Script_GetNumRewardCurrencies
00536E02 Script_GetNumRewardSpells
0054FED4 Script_GetNumRoutes
005ABFA3 Script_GetNumSavedInstances
005AC4DF Script_GetNumSavedWorldBosses
0058A5D7 Script_GetNumScenarios
004809CA Script_GetNumShapeshiftForms
000438EA Script_GetNumSoRRemaining
00599E63 Script_GetNumSockets
004DA1BE Script_GetNumSpecGroups
004DB09F Script_GetNumSpecializations
0042536D Script_GetNumSpecializationsForClassID
0048156F Script_GetNumSpellTabs
00491661 Script_GetNumSubgroupMembers
00045108 Script_GetNumTitles
0055BA85 Script_GetNumTrackedAchievements
0049C9CA Script_GetNumTrackingTypes
00523D84 Script_GetNumTrainerServices
0053CCD8 Script_GetNumTreasurePickerItems
004DA9B2 Script_GetNumUnspentPvpTalents
004DA99A Script_GetNumUnspentTalents
0021F4AD Script_GetNumVoiceSessionMembersBySessionID
0021F21E Script_GetNumVoiceSessions
0055A35D Script_GetNumVoidTransferDeposit
0055A3C1 Script_GetNumVoidTransferWithdrawal
004B47AC Script_GetNumWarGameTypes
0068C623 Script_GetNumWhoResults
004B4F42 Script_GetNumWorldPVPAreas
0053AC80 Script_GetNumWorldQuestWatches
004D6768 Script_GetNumWorldStateUI
004AC01A Script_GetNumberOfDetailTiles
004264AA Script_GetOSLocale
0049C858 Script_GetObjectIconTextureCoords
00537B71 Script_GetObjectiveText
00491F43 Script_GetOptOutOfLoot
004AB4D1 Script_GetOutdoorPVPWaitTime
004197E6 Script_GetOverrideAPBySpellPower
004F0176 Script_GetOverrideBarIndex
004F04FB Script_GetOverrideBarSkin
0041979D Script_GetOverrideSpellPowerByAP
005A3D6A Script_GetOwnerAuctionItems
0049C7BA Script_GetPOITextureCoords
00047883 Script_GetPVPDesired
0041DE56 Script_GetPVPLifetimeStats
004B4DF9 Script_GetPVPRoles
0041DDCB Script_GetPVPSessionStats
0004794B Script_GetPVPTimer
0041DE19 Script_GetPVPYesterdayStats
00417F78 Script_GetParryChance
00492251 Script_GetPartyAssignment
00589AD0 Script_GetPartyLFGBackfillInfo
00491FBB Script_GetPartyLFGID
004FA8B3 Script_GetPendingGlyphName
004B78D9 Script_GetPersonalRatedInfo
004FDD83 Script_GetPetActionCooldown
004FDAFD Script_GetPetActionInfo
004FDEBD Script_GetPetActionSlotUsable
004FDEA0 Script_GetPetActionsUsable
004FE7E0 Script_GetPetExperience
004FE89C Script_GetPetFoodTypes
004FE962 Script_GetPetIcon
00419552 Script_GetPetMeleeHaste
00418E04 Script_GetPetSpellBonusDamage
004FE9ED Script_GetPetTalentTree
004FE6F6 Script_GetPetTimeRemaining
00596B7A Script_GetPetitionInfo
00596CC9 Script_GetPetitionNameInfo
0041BA80 Script_GetPlayerFacing
0041BCB3 Script_GetPlayerInfoByGUID
004AD597 Script_GetPlayerMapAreaID
004AD693 Script_GetPlayerMapPosition
0050643B Script_GetPlayerTradeCurrency
00506203 Script_GetPlayerTradeMoney
0004131B Script_GetPlayersOnServer
004FEA9B Script_GetPossessInfo
00420461 Script_GetPowerRegen
0042066B Script_GetPowerRegenForPowerType
0004162E Script_GetPrestigeInfo
00472B7C Script_GetPrevCompleatedTutorial
0055C2DD Script_GetPreviousAchievement
004B4E7E Script_GetPreviousArenaSeason
004DB0F7 Script_GetPrimarySpecialization
00481F50 Script_GetProfessionInfo
00481CC3 Script_GetProfessions
00537B88 Script_GetProgressText
0057F887 Script_GetPromotionRank
004214E9 Script_GetPvpPowerDamage
00421522 Script_GetPvpPowerHealing
004DA46A Script_GetPvpTalentInfo
004DA683 Script_GetPvpTalentInfoByID
004DA548 Script_GetPvpTalentInfoBySpecialization
004DA5BE Script_GetPvpTalentLevelRequirement
004DA774 Script_GetPvpTalentLink
004DAB0F Script_GetPvpTalentRowSelectionInfo
004DAFEC Script_GetPvpTalentUnlock
0053750F Script_GetQuestBackgroundMaterial
0053E6FA Script_GetQuestBountyInfoForMapID
005977AF Script_GetQuestChoiceInfo
00597815 Script_GetQuestChoiceOptionInfo
00597CA1 Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardCurrency
00597D9C Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardFaction
005978E9 Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardInfo
00597B06 Script_GetQuestChoiceRewardItem
0053792D Script_GetQuestCurrencyInfo
0053FFCD Script_GetQuestFactionGroup
0053A9C0 Script_GetQuestGreenRange
00537B14 Script_GetQuestID
0053FE7A Script_GetQuestIndexForTimer
0053B272 Script_GetQuestIndexForWatch
00537210 Script_GetQuestItemInfo
0053736F Script_GetQuestItemLink
0053B36C Script_GetQuestLink
0053DD5D Script_GetQuestLogChoiceInfo
0053CAE7 Script_GetQuestLogCompletionText
0053BE64 Script_GetQuestLogCriteriaSpell
0053B319 Script_GetQuestLogGroupNum
0053EDC2 Script_GetQuestLogIndexByID
0053EF02 Script_GetQuestLogIsAutoComplete
0053C117 Script_GetQuestLogItemDrop
0053DF4E Script_GetQuestLogItemLink
0053BCF0 Script_GetQuestLogLeaderBoard
0053F064 Script_GetQuestLogPortraitGiver
0053F105 Script_GetQuestLogPortraitTurnIn
0053F7F4 Script_GetQuestLogPushable
0053B983 Script_GetQuestLogQuestText
0053F587 Script_GetQuestLogQuestType
0053F76A Script_GetQuestLogRequiredMoney
0053EB8A Script_GetQuestLogRewardArtifactXP
0053D08B Script_GetQuestLogRewardCurrencyInfo
0053BB56 Script_GetQuestLogRewardFactionInfo
0053EC0A Script_GetQuestLogRewardHonor
0053C90A Script_GetQuestLogRewardInfo
0053E33D Script_GetQuestLogRewardMoney
0053EE26 Script_GetQuestLogRewardSkillPoints
0053F1BE Script_GetQuestLogRewardSpell
0053EC56 Script_GetQuestLogRewardTitle
0053E958 Script_GetQuestLogRewardXP
0053AC9E Script_GetQuestLogSelection
0053B4F7 Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemCooldown
0053B41C Script_GetQuestLogSpecialItemInfo
0053E1FF Script_GetQuestLogSpellLink
0053D63C Script_GetQuestLogTaskInfo
0053C54B Script_GetQuestLogTimeLeft
0053F864 Script_GetQuestLogTitle
00537151 Script_GetQuestMoneyToGet
0053DC06 Script_GetQuestObjectiveInfo
0053D819 Script_GetQuestPOIBlobCount
0053C1E0 Script_GetQuestPOILeaderBoard
0049CE25 Script_GetQuestPOIWorldEffectInfo
0053D233 Script_GetQuestPOIs
005377D9 Script_GetQuestPortraitGiver
00537819 Script_GetQuestPortraitTurnIn
0053DCF7 Script_GetQuestProgressBarPercent
0053B345 Script_GetQuestResetTime
00536D25 Script_GetQuestReward
0053BC8C Script_GetQuestSortIndex
00537463 Script_GetQuestSpellLink
0053E52B Script_GetQuestTagInfo
00537B5A Script_GetQuestText
0053FB0F Script_GetQuestTimers
0053ED19 Script_GetQuestWatchIndex
0053FC23 Script_GetQuestWatchInfo
0053BDB9 Script_GetQuestWorldMapAreaID
0053E2B1 Script_GetQuestsCompleted
0058A613 Script_GetRFDungeonInfo
000490D5 Script_GetRaidDifficultyID
005B5493 Script_GetRaidProfileFlattenedOptions
005B5442 Script_GetRaidProfileName
005B550C Script_GetRaidProfileOption
005B562A Script_GetRaidProfileSavedPosition
005B562A Script_GetRaidProfileSavedPosition
004922A0 Script_GetRaidRosterInfo
0046F514 Script_GetRaidTargetIndex
004B6D06 Script_GetRandomBGHonorCurrencyBonuses
004B6ECE Script_GetRandomBGInfo
004B475C Script_GetRandomBGRewards
00589363 Script_GetRandomDungeonBestChoice
005893A3 Script_GetRandomScenarioBestChoice
00588FC4 Script_GetRandomScenarioInfo
004188D9 Script_GetRangedCritChance
00419457 Script_GetRangedHaste
004B4770 Script_GetRatedBGRewards
004B787A Script_GetRatedBattleGroundInfo
00492B5A Script_GetReadyCheckStatus
00492ACE Script_GetReadyCheckTimeLeft
00523AEC Script_GetReagentBankCost
00046AB4 Script_GetRealZoneText
000486BC Script_GetRealmName
00593722 Script_GetRecruitingGuildInfo
00593B3B Script_GetRecruitingGuildSelection
00593862 Script_GetRecruitingGuildSettings
0059395C Script_GetRecruitingGuildTabardInfo
004E49F3 Script_GetRefreshRates
0005B8ED Script_GetRegisteredAddonMessagePrefixes
00042EEE Script_GetReleaseTimeRemaining
005953F6 Script_GetRepairAllCost
0041DC04 Script_GetResSicknessDuration
00046162 Script_GetRestState
000431BE Script_GetRestrictedAccountData
00536DC0 Script_GetRewardArtifactXP
00537139 Script_GetRewardHonor
00536D74 Script_GetRewardMoney
0053787F Script_GetRewardNumSkillUps
004DAD2D Script_GetRewardPackArtifactPower
004DACA2 Script_GetRewardPackCurrencies
004DAC17 Script_GetRewardPackItems
004DAF74 Script_GetRewardPackMoney
004DADA3 Script_GetRewardPackTitle
004DAE06 Script_GetRewardPackTitleName
00537859 Script_GetRewardSkillLineID
00537089 Script_GetRewardSkillPoints
00536E2F Script_GetRewardSpell
00537B9F Script_GetRewardText
00536FEB Script_GetRewardTitle
00536D9A Script_GetRewardXP
00418C8D Script_GetRuneCooldown
00418F97 Script_GetRuneCount
0051E97F Script_GetRunningMacro
0051E9C7 Script_GetRunningMacroButton
0023D876 Script_GetSavedAccountList
0023D7AF Script_GetSavedAccountName
005AC354 Script_GetSavedInstanceChatLink
005AC28C Script_GetSavedInstanceEncounterInfo
005ABFD6 Script_GetSavedInstanceInfo
005AC512 Script_GetSavedWorldBossInfo
0058AD9C Script_GetScenariosChoiceOrder
00043DD9 Script_GetSchoolString
000429FD Script_GetScreenHeight
0023DC56 Script_GetScreenHeight
004E477D Script_GetScreenResolutions
000428A8 Script_GetScreenWidth
0023DC19 Script_GetScreenWidth
00046C70 Script_GetScriptCPUUsage
0042654C Script_GetSecondsUntilParentalControlsKick
00231A50 Script_GetSelectBackgroundModel
00501256 Script_GetSelectedArtifactInfo
005A3497 Script_GetSelectedAuctionItem
002381E3 Script_GetSelectedClass
0005A8D4 Script_GetSelectedDisplayChannel
0054C0F0 Script_GetSelectedFaction
00238E84 Script_GetSelectedFeatureVariation
0068BE41 Script_GetSelectedFriend
0068C331 Script_GetSelectedIgnore
0068C35F Script_GetSelectedMute
00238175 Script_GetSelectedRace
002381B7 Script_GetSelectedSex
004B49F7 Script_GetSelectedWarGameType
00532D3F Script_GetSendMailCOD
00532DD0 Script_GetSendMailItem
00532F27 Script_GetSendMailItemLink
00532CC8 Script_GetSendMailMoney
00532FBC Script_GetSendMailPrice
0023D9F7 Script_GetServerName
00045130 Script_GetServerTime
0041B15F Script_GetSessionTime
0041C759 Script_GetSetBonusesForSpecializationByItemID
004809FD Script_GetShapeshiftForm
00480C9A Script_GetShapeshiftFormCooldown
00480A3D Script_GetShapeshiftFormID
00480AA1 Script_GetShapeshiftFormInfo
000469B1 Script_GetSheathState
00417EFA Script_GetShieldBlock
00237A5D Script_GetSkinVariationIsHairColor
0059A437 Script_GetSocketItemBoundTradeable
00599D81 Script_GetSocketItemInfo
0059A41C Script_GetSocketItemRefundable
0059A3A3 Script_GetSocketTypes
004F4FBE Script_GetSortBagsRightToLeft
004DB11D Script_GetSpecChangeCost
004DB68F Script_GetSpecialization
004DB15F Script_GetSpecializationInfo
004DA027 Script_GetSpecializationInfoByID
004253B8 Script_GetSpecializationInfoForClassID
004254DC Script_GetSpecializationInfoForSpecID
004D9E04 Script_GetSpecializationMasterySpells
0042544F Script_GetSpecializationNameForSpecID
004DB3B4 Script_GetSpecializationRole
004DB4C8 Script_GetSpecializationRoleByID
004DB6F7 Script_GetSpecializationSpells
004805A6 Script_GetSpecsForSpell
00420F36 Script_GetSpeed
0047FB1C Script_GetSpellAutocast
0047FAA2 Script_GetSpellAvailableLevel
0047FA04 Script_GetSpellBaseCooldown
00418B7A Script_GetSpellBonusDamage
00418D99 Script_GetSpellBonusHealing
00481DEB Script_GetSpellBookItemInfo
00481A9F Script_GetSpellBookItemName
00483020 Script_GetSpellBookItemTexture
00483062 Script_GetSpellBookItemTextureFileName
004821CF Script_GetSpellCharges
002A0FD5 Script_GetSpellConfirmationPromptsInfo
0047F635 Script_GetSpellCooldown
0047F5ED Script_GetSpellCount
00418AE8 Script_GetSpellCritChance
0048296B Script_GetSpellDescription
0041F747 Script_GetSpellHitModifier
004822C9 Script_GetSpellInfo
0047FAE1 Script_GetSpellLevelLearned
00481E77 Script_GetSpellLink
0047F835 Script_GetSpellLossOfControlCooldown
0041900F Script_GetSpellPenetration
00482A7F Script_GetSpellPowerCost
00482625 Script_GetSpellRank
0048164D Script_GetSpellTabInfo
0047F55C Script_GetSpellTexture
0047F5A9 Script_GetSpellTextureFileName
002A123B Script_GetSpellsForCharacterUpgradeTier
00505166 Script_GetStablePetFoodTypes
00504F14 Script_GetStablePetInfo
0055CDCE Script_GetStatistic
0055BADC Script_GetStatisticsCategoryList
0042125C Script_GetSturdiness
00046C0E Script_GetSubZoneText
005375D3 Script_GetSuggestedGroupNum
00043666 Script_GetSummonConfirmAreaName
000434D9 Script_GetSummonConfirmSummoner
00043431 Script_GetSummonConfirmTimeLeft
00040447 Script_GetSummonFriendCooldown
0053F56F Script_GetSuperTrackedQuestID
00599C58 Script_GetTabardCreationCost
005BEDBC Script_GetTabardInfo
004DA241 Script_GetTalentInfo
004DA61C Script_GetTalentInfoByID
004DA4E9 Script_GetTalentInfoBySpecialization
004DA6FF Script_GetTalentLink
004DA2B0 Script_GetTalentTierInfo
004AD7FB Script_GetTargetCorpseMapPosition
00506492 Script_GetTargetTradeCurrency
0050623F Script_GetTargetTradeMoney
0053DAB8 Script_GetTaskInfo
0053D51C Script_GetTaskPOIs
0053D95D Script_GetTasksTable
00048E6E Script_GetTaxiBenchmarkMode
0054F7D8 Script_GetTaxiMapID
004F01D4 Script_GetTempShapeshiftBarIndex
008E817F Script_GetText
00041B52 Script_GetThreatStatusColor
0041B142 Script_GetTickTime
0041B107 Script_GetTime
00046779 Script_GetTimeToWellRested
000456C3 Script_GetTitleName
00537B2C Script_GetTitleText
004E3E57 Script_GetToolTipInfo
0055B548 Script_GetTotalAchievementPoints
00040793 Script_GetTotemInfo
00040D6B Script_GetTotemTimeLeft
0055B96F Script_GetTrackedAchievements
0049CA07 Script_GetTrackingInfo
00505F71 Script_GetTradePlayerItemInfo
00506171 Script_GetTradePlayerItemLink
00505C88 Script_GetTradeTargetItemInfo
00505E95 Script_GetTradeTargetItemLink
00523FFC Script_GetTrainerGreetingText
00523FBF Script_GetTrainerSelectionIndex
0052467D Script_GetTrainerServiceAbilityReq
0052431A Script_GetTrainerServiceCost
0052484B Script_GetTrainerServiceDescription
00524013 Script_GetTrainerServiceIcon
00523DB7 Script_GetTrainerServiceInfo
00524BAC Script_GetTrainerServiceItemLink
0052443A Script_GetTrainerServiceLevelReq
005245F4 Script_GetTrainerServiceNumAbilityReq
00524129 Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillLine
005244AB Script_GetTrainerServiceSkillReq
00524CBA Script_GetTrainerServiceStepIndex
00524B48 Script_GetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
00524CDB Script_GetTrainerTradeskillRankValues
0053CE40 Script_GetTreasurePickerItemInfo
00472BF0 Script_GetTutorialsEnabled
00044C94 Script_GetUICameraInfo
0041FF5E Script_GetUnitHealthModifier
00420150 Script_GetUnitMaxHealthModifier
0041920E Script_GetUnitPitch
004201FE Script_GetUnitPowerModifier
0041904D Script_GetUnitSpeed
0023D813 Script_GetUsesToken
00238BC8 Script_GetValidRacesForClass
004AC01A Script_GetVehicleBarIndex
0041A6A7 Script_GetVehicleUIIndicator
0041A96D Script_GetVehicleUIIndicatorSeat
0042135A Script_GetVersatilityBonus
004E3CD9 Script_GetVideoCaps
004E438A Script_GetVideoOptions
0021F36F Script_GetVoiceCurrentSessionID
0021F26A Script_GetVoiceSessionInfo
0021F542 Script_GetVoiceSessionMemberInfoBySessionID
0021EE6D Script_GetVoiceStatus
00559A1F Script_GetVoidItemHyperlinkString
00559820 Script_GetVoidItemInfo
00559AAA Script_GetVoidStorageSlotPageIndex
00559D03 Script_GetVoidTransferCost
00559AF4 Script_GetVoidTransferDepositInfo
00559BDF Script_GetVoidTransferWithdrawalInfo
00559D50 Script_GetVoidUnlockCost
004B77D0 Script_GetWarGameQueueStatus
004B47C4 Script_GetWarGameTypeInfo
0054BC8E Script_GetWatchedFactionInfo
0051C2FF Script_GetWeaponEnchantInfo
0048CBB3 Script_GetWebTicket
004B4EA4 Script_GetWeeklyPVPRewardInfo
0068C67F Script_GetWhoInfo
004D69AE Script_GetWorldElapsedTime
004D6AA5 Script_GetWorldElapsedTimers
004AB755 Script_GetWorldLocFromMapPos
004829E6 Script_GetWorldMapActionButtonSpellInfo
004AD2C7 Script_GetWorldMapTransformInfo
004AD1AC Script_GetWorldMapTransforms
004B4F68 Script_GetWorldPVPAreaInfo
004B6B01 Script_GetWorldPVPQueueStatus
0053B216 Script_GetWorldQuestWatchInfo
004D679B Script_GetWorldStateUIInfo
0004631F Script_GetXPExhaustion
00420A1C Script_GetZoneAbilitySpellInfo
00046CBF Script_GetZonePVPInfo
000469EE Script_GetZoneText
00517E1D Script_GiveMasterLoot
00040076 Script_GrantLevel
004915CF Script_GroupHasOfflineMember
0057F595 Script_GuildControlAddRank
0057F61A Script_GuildControlDelRank
0057F7D5 Script_GuildControlGetAllowedShifts
0057F0D1 Script_GuildControlGetNumRanks
0057F22C Script_GuildControlGetRankFlags
0057F104 Script_GuildControlGetRankName
0057F44F Script_GuildControlSaveRank
0057F1C5 Script_GuildControlSetRank
0057F2AD Script_GuildControlSetRankFlag
0057F74A Script_GuildControlShiftRankDown
0057F6C0 Script_GuildControlShiftRankUp
00041EAD Script_GuildDemote
00042832 Script_GuildDisband
005807C5 Script_GuildInfo
0004150E Script_GuildInvite
00042710 Script_GuildLeave
00580763 Script_GuildMasterAbsent
0057DC1D Script_GuildNewsSetSticky
0057E267 Script_GuildNewsSort
00041BFE Script_GuildPromote
0057FE57 Script_GuildRoster
0057E2D6 Script_GuildRosterSendSoR
0057E88E Script_GuildRosterSetOfficerNote
0057E5DC Script_GuildRosterSetPublicNote
000421BE Script_GuildSetLeader
00042380 Script_GuildSetMOTD
00041765 Script_GuildUninvite
004198D3 Script_HasAPEffectsSpellPower
004EFBD9 Script_HasAction
00238A43 Script_HasAlteredForm
0045B713 Script_HasAlternateForm
0051AD76 Script_HasArtifactEquipped
004FA785 Script_HasAttachedGlyph
004F0158 Script_HasBonusActionBar
0059A452 Script_HasBoundGemProposed
0023D60D Script_HasCheckedSystemRequirements
0055BC64 Script_HasCompletedAnyAchievement
0004E5A0 Script_HasDebugZoneMap
00418563 Script_HasDualWieldPenalty
004F0536 Script_HasExtraActionBar
0041D99A Script_HasFullControl
0004522B Script_HasIgnoreDualWieldWeapon
00533EE3 Script_HasInboxItem
0051C223 Script_HasInspectHonorData
0049201A Script_HasLFGRestrictions
005B5B35 Script_HasLoadedCUFProfiles
00532851 Script_HasNewMail
00040221 Script_HasNoReleaseAura
004F0198 Script_HasOverrideActionBar
004FA767 Script_HasPendingGlyphCast
00480935 Script_HasPetSpells
004FE751 Script_HasPetUI
00419915 Script_HasSPEffectsAttackPower
00532D6A Script_HasSendMailItem
0023E368 Script_HasShownTrialPopUp
0004109E Script_HasSoulstone
00237AE7 Script_HasSufficientExperienceForAdvancedCreation
004F01F6 Script_HasTempShapeshiftActionBar
004F01B6 Script_HasVehicleActionBar
0051C422 Script_HasWandEquipped
0053FF66 Script_HaveQuestData
004B676D Script_HearthAndResurrectFromArea
0023DB45 Script_HideCursor
005953B9 Script_HideRepairCursor
00536CB9 Script_IgnoreQuest
004B6012 Script_InActiveBattlefield
00045D23 Script_InCinematic
000487C8 Script_InCombatLockdown
005803D1 Script_InGuildParty
005953D6 Script_InRepairMode
00532791 Script_InboxItemCanDelete
004AAB01 Script_InitWorldMapPing
0023E6D2 Script_InitializeCharacterScreenData
0041F214 Script_InitiateRolePoll
00046F65 Script_InitiateTrade
000465E2 Script_InteractUnit
00492086 Script_InviteUnit
0004131B Script_Is64BitClient
0055CD3F Script_IsAchievementEligible
004F0063 Script_IsActionInRange
004B513F Script_IsActiveBattlefieldArena
00537F16 Script_IsActiveQuestIgnored
00537F74 Script_IsActiveQuestLegendary
00537EB5 Script_IsActiveQuestTrivial
000478B6 Script_IsAddOnLoadOnDemand
004256F1 Script_IsAddOnLoaded
0005B869 Script_IsAddonMessagePrefixRegistered
00425CBA Script_IsAddonVersionCheckEnabled
00237B02 Script_IsAdvancedClass
00589A64 Script_IsAllowedToUserTeleport
00040419 Script_IsAltKeyDown
004B525E Script_IsArenaSkirmish
00420C37 Script_IsArenaTeamCaptain
0050142C Script_IsArtifactCompletionHistoryAvailable
0059A46D Script_IsArtifactRelicItem
0050525F Script_IsAtStableMaster
004EFD52 Script_IsAttackAction
0048003D Script_IsAttackSpell
005A353B Script_IsAuctionSortReversed
004EFDFA Script_IsAutoRepeatAction
004800DD Script_IsAutoRepeatSpell
00537E54 Script_IsAvailableQuestTrivial
00041B3E Script_IsBNLogin
004F4D64 Script_IsBagSlotFlagEnabledOnOtherBags
004F4E08 Script_IsBagSlotFlagEnabledOnOtherBankBags
0045B78E Script_IsBarberShopStyleValid
004F5D26 Script_IsBattlePayItem
0053ABA0 Script_IsBreadcrumbQuest
0023E244 Script_IsCPUSupported
00042A6B Script_IsCemeterySelectionAvailable
0023136C Script_IsCharacterListUpdatePending
00238944 Script_IsCharacterNameValid
00044FDB Script_IsCharacterNewlyBoosted
0005DD69 Script_IsChatAFK
0005DD81 Script_IsChatDND
00238834 Script_IsClassAllowedInKioskMode
0023DAC3 Script_IsConnectedToServer
0023E1B3 Script_IsConsoleActive
004EFEC7 Script_IsConsumableAction
00044851 Script_IsConsumableItem
0048034C Script_IsConsumableSpell
004F6605 Script_IsContainerFiltered
000403A0 Script_IsControlKeyDown
0023E4CA Script_IsControlKeyDown
004EFDA6 Script_IsCurrentAction
00043B36 Script_IsCurrentItem
0053C5C5 Script_IsCurrentQuestFailed
0048009F Script_IsCurrentSpell
0004131B Script_IsDebugBuild
00041B3E Script_IsDemonHunterAvailable
00041B3E Script_IsDesaturateSupported
0005B1E5 Script_IsDisplayChannelModerator
0005B165 Script_IsDisplayChannelOwner
00044E48 Script_IsDressableItem
00418219 Script_IsDualWielding
004FBD9C Script_IsEncounterInProgress
00044C3E Script_IsEquippableItem
004EFFC3 Script_IsEquippedAction
00044DB4 Script_IsEquippedItem
00045C3F Script_IsEquippedItemType
000484D2 Script_IsEuropeanNumbers
00492A47 Script_IsEveryoneAssistant
004263A4 Script_IsExpansionTrial
0054BFFE Script_IsFactionInactive
0041F2BD Script_IsFalling
00517CB0 Script_IsFishingLoot
0041EE3C Script_IsFlyableArea
0041F6AC Script_IsFlying
002390AD Script_IsForcingCharacterTemplate
0004131B Script_IsGMClient
0004131B Script_IsGMClient
00420C09 Script_IsGuildLeader
0057FA06 Script_IsGuildRankAssignmentAllowed
00044804 Script_IsHarmfulItem
004802E1 Script_IsHarmfulSpell
0004467D Script_IsHelpfulItem
00480276 Script_IsHelpfulSpell
0068C4C9 Script_IsIgnored
0068C5B2 Script_IsIgnoredOrMuted
004B468F Script_IsInActiveWorldPVP
0004131B Script_IsInArenaTeam
0057EE06 Script_IsInAuthenticatedRank
00404A97 Script_IsInCinematicScene
00491909 Script_IsInGroup
00420AC4 Script_IsInGuild
0049192D Script_IsInGuildGroup
00047451 Script_IsInInstance
00589A49 Script_IsInLFGDungeon
00491964 Script_IsInRaid
00589A9A Script_IsInScenarioGroup
0041F02F Script_IsIndoors
00418DD0 Script_IsInsane
0051BD7F Script_IsInventoryItemLocked
0051BC2C Script_IsInventoryItemProfessionBag
004EFF6F Script_IsItemAction
0004606F Script_IsItemInRange
0042614D Script_IsKioskModeEnabled
00492053 Script_IsLFGComplete
005890AC Script_IsLFGDungeonJoinable
000403E3 Script_IsLeftAltKeyDown
000402CA Script_IsLeftControlKeyDown
0004024E Script_IsLeftShiftKeyDown
0003FEF9 Script_IsLegacyDifficulty
0004131B Script_IsLinuxClient
0041EE1E Script_IsLoggedIn
0004131B Script_IsMacClient
004ABBEA Script_IsMapGarrisonMap
004AA8DD Script_IsMapOverlayHighlighted
00491292 Script_IsMasterLooter
0049592E Script_IsModifiedClick
00040189 Script_IsModifierKeyDown
0041F837 Script_IsMounted
00040501 Script_IsMouseButtonDown
00404507 Script_IsMouselooking
00426167 Script_IsMovieLocal
004262CE Script_IsMoviePlayable
0068C541 Script_IsMuted
00237C94 Script_IsNeutralRace
00426582 Script_IsOnGlueScreen
00047D3F Script_IsOnTournamentRealm
0041F1E1 Script_IsOutOfBounds
0041F05D Script_IsOutdoors
004E4616 Script_IsOutlineModeSupported
00047986 Script_IsPVPTimerRunning
00491F5D Script_IsPartyLFG
00491F8F Script_IsPartyWorldPVP
0047FECF Script_IsPassiveSpell
004FAA25 Script_IsPendingGlyphRemoval
004FDF36 Script_IsPetActive
004FEC56 Script_IsPetAttackAction
004FDF1E Script_IsPetAttackActive
004AB631 Script_IsPlayerInMicroDungeon
000439B8 Script_IsPlayerInWorld
00044E26 Script_IsPlayerMoving
004B56E4 Script_IsPlayerNeutral
00481A4F Script_IsPlayerSpell
004F0333 Script_IsPossessBarVisible
0047FFB8 Script_IsPvpTalentSpell
0053E64E Script_IsQuestBounty
00536D05 Script_IsQuestCompletable
0053F609 Script_IsQuestComplete
0053E698 Script_IsQuestCriteriaForBounty
0053E1A6 Script_IsQuestFlaggedCompleted
0053AAAE Script_IsQuestHardWatched
002A07C5 Script_IsQuestIDValidSpellTarget
00536CE3 Script_IsQuestIgnored
00537307 Script_IsQuestItemHidden
0053B5ED Script_IsQuestLogSpecialItemInRange
0053F6E2 Script_IsQuestSequenced
0053D8F2 Script_IsQuestTask
0053AA22 Script_IsQuestWatched
00238294 Script_IsRaceClassRestricted
00238890 Script_IsRaceClassValid
0046F6AE Script_IsRaidMarkerActive
0041858F Script_IsRangedWeapon
004B7969 Script_IsRatedBattleground
004B7984 Script_IsRatedMap
00523AC1 Script_IsReagentBankUnlocked
0003FD27 Script_IsReferAFriendLinked
000450EE Script_IsReplacingUnit
00420CD2 Script_IsResting
000450CC Script_IsRestrictedAccount
000403FE Script_IsRightAltKeyDown
000402FA Script_IsRightControlKeyDown
00040269 Script_IsRightShiftKeyDown
0047FE8D Script_IsSelectedSpellBookItem
00589A7F Script_IsServerControlledBackfill
0023E206 Script_IsShaderModelSupported
00040299 Script_IsShiftKeyDown
0023D643 Script_IsShiftKeyDown
0005B2E6 Script_IsSilenced
0048069B Script_IsSpellClassOrSpec
004804A4 Script_IsSpellInRange
00481956 Script_IsSpellKnown
004819B0 Script_IsSpellKnownOrOverridesKnown
0054DF42 Script_IsSpellOverlayed
004FA925 Script_IsSpellValidForPendingGlyph
004EFF1B Script_IsStackableAction
0041F974 Script_IsStealthed
004E3E38 Script_IsStereoVideoAvailable
0053F673 Script_IsStoryQuest
0023E132 Script_IsStreamingMode
00046C30 Script_IsSubZonePVPPOI
0041F507 Script_IsSubmerged
0041F4AF Script_IsSwimming
0047FF35 Script_IsTalentSpell
0004131B Script_IsTestBuild
00041BE6 Script_IsThreatWarningEnabled
000454F9 Script_IsTitleKnown
0055BA41 Script_IsTrackedAchievement
0049CD56 Script_IsTrackingBattlePets
00523FA0 Script_IsTradeskillTrainer
00426318 Script_IsTrialAccount
00472A98 Script_IsTutorialFlagged
0053B883 Script_IsUnitOnQuest
0053B908 Script_IsUnitOnQuestByQuestID
004EFE4E Script_IsUsableAction
00043C06 Script_IsUsableItem
00480145 Script_IsUsableSpell
0023908F Script_IsUsingCharacterTemplate
004049E3 Script_IsUsingVehicleControls
00404B16 Script_IsVehicleAimAngleAdjustable
00404B4F Script_IsVehicleAimPowerAdjustable
0042635E Script_IsVeteranTrialAccount
00238A61 Script_IsViewingAlteredForm
0005B27C Script_IsVoiceChatAllowed
0005B2B0 Script_IsVoiceChatAllowedByServer
0005B264 Script_IsVoiceChatEnabled
005597C2 Script_IsVoidStorageReady
004B799F Script_IsWargame
00041B3E Script_IsWindowsClient
0053AE0E Script_IsWorldQuestHardWatched
0053ADC4 Script_IsWorldQuestWatched
0041E60F Script_IsXPUserDisabled
004AC163 Script_IsZoomOutAvailable
005012C1 Script_ItemAddedToArtifact
002A0676 Script_ItemCanTargetGarrisonFollowerAbility
00045F95 Script_ItemHasRange
00586DB2 Script_ItemTextGetCreator
00586D72 Script_ItemTextGetItem
00586E33 Script_ItemTextGetMaterial
00586EF7 Script_ItemTextGetPage
00586F2B Script_ItemTextGetText
00586F43 Script_ItemTextHasNextPage
00586F6B Script_ItemTextIsFullPage
00586F63 Script_ItemTextNextPage
00586F5B Script_ItemTextPrevPage
004B51D8 Script_JoinArena
004B517A Script_JoinBattlefield
0005A9C8 Script_JoinChannelByName
00589B88 Script_JoinLFG
0005A9D9 Script_JoinPermanentChannel
004B5234 Script_JoinRatedBattlefield
00589C87 Script_JoinSingleLFG
004B5276 Script_JoinSkirmish
0005A9C8 Script_JoinTemporaryChannel
00403EF0 Script_JumpOrAscendStart
004E254E Script_KBArticle_BeginLoading
004E25AD Script_KBArticle_GetData
004E258E Script_KBArticle_IsLoaded
004E2B93 Script_KBQuery_BeginLoading
004E23F2 Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderCount
004E2434 Script_KBQuery_GetArticleHeaderData
004E2506 Script_KBQuery_GetTotalArticleCount
004E23D3 Script_KBQuery_IsLoaded
004E26E6 Script_KBSetup_BeginLoading
004E2A37 Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderCount
004E2A79 Script_KBSetup_GetArticleHeaderData
004E2830 Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryCount
004E2872 Script_KBSetup_GetCategoryData
004E2745 Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageCount
004E2787 Script_KBSetup_GetLanguageData
004E291B Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryCount
004E297D Script_KBSetup_GetSubCategoryData
004E2B4B Script_KBSetup_GetTotalArticleCount
004E2726 Script_KBSetup_IsLoaded
004E266B Script_KBSystem_GetMOTD
004E26BD Script_KBSystem_GetServerNotice
004E2694 Script_KBSystem_GetServerStatus
00231796 Script_KioskDeleteAllCharacters
00588BCB Script_LFGTeleport
0023D9BA Script_LaunchURL
004DA7FB Script_LearnPvpTalent
004DA8D3 Script_LearnPvpTalents
004DA7EA Script_LearnTalent
004DA80C Script_LearnTalents
004B5FE4 Script_LeaveBattlefield
0005AA06 Script_LeaveChannelByName
00589EB2 Script_LeaveLFG
00491EE1 Script_LeaveParty
00589EF9 Script_LeaveSingleLFG
0005AA45 Script_ListChannelByName
0005AC17 Script_ListChannels
00425560 Script_LoadAddOn
00496711 Script_LoadBindings
0023E293 Script_LoadURLIndex
0041FC39 Script_LoadURLIndex
0023D5CB Script_LogAuroraClient
0005E3F1 Script_LoggingChat
0005E402 Script_LoggingCombat
00042859 Script_Logout
00517BF0 Script_LootSlot
00517B2A Script_LootSlotHasItem
0057BA38 Script_ModifyEquipmentSet
00043122 Script_MouseOverrideCinematicDisable
004044A1 Script_MouselookStart
004044CC Script_MouselookStop
00404396 Script_MoveAndSteerStart
004043E6 Script_MoveAndSteerStop
0040414B Script_MoveBackwardStart
00404161 Script_MoveBackwardStop
0040411F Script_MoveForwardStart
00404135 Script_MoveForwardStop
0040AE3D Script_MoveViewDownStart
0040AE4E Script_MoveViewDownStop
0040AD93 Script_MoveViewInStart
0040ADA4 Script_MoveViewInStop
0040ADF9 Script_MoveViewLeftStart
0040AE0A Script_MoveViewLeftStop
0040ADB5 Script_MoveViewOutStart
0040ADC6 Script_MoveViewOutStop
0040ADD7 Script_MoveViewRightStart
0040ADE8 Script_MoveViewRightStop
0040AE1B Script_MoveViewUpStart
0040AE2C Script_MoveViewUpStop
004E44EC Script_MultiSampleAntiAliasingSupported
00537A40 Script_NeutralPlayerSelectFaction
0040AF68 Script_NextView
00047B1A Script_NoPlayTime
00046115 Script_NotWhileDeadError
00047231 Script_NotifyInspect
0054FB26 Script_NumTaxiNodes
00596EA0 Script_OfferPetition
0051C1D7 Script_OffhandHasWeapon
005721B7 Script_OpenCalendar
00523D42 Script_OpenTrainer
00045C21 Script_OpeningCinematic
002387F5 Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentClassID
002386D6 Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentFaction
002387CD Script_PaidChange_GetCurrentRaceIndex
0023881C Script_PaidChange_GetName
002386B9 Script_PaidChange_GetPreviousRaceIndex
000479C1 Script_PartialPlayTime
00589C14 Script_PartyLFGStartBackfill
004FE3EE Script_PetAbandon
0004E5A0 Script_PetAggressiveMode
004FE2F5 Script_PetAssistMode
004FE35B Script_PetAttack
004FE584 Script_PetCanBeAbandoned
004FE5FD Script_PetCanBeDismissed
004FE67D Script_PetCanBeRenamed
004FE2ED Script_PetDefensiveMode
004FE427 Script_PetDismiss
004FE305 Script_PetFollow
004FDA5E Script_PetHasActionBar
004FDAF4 Script_PetHasSpellbook
004FE30D Script_PetMoveTo
004FE2E5 Script_PetPassiveMode
004FE42F Script_PetRename
004FE3E6 Script_PetStopAttack
004FDAAF Script_PetUsesPetFrame
004FE2FD Script_PetWait
004EFCBA Script_PickupAction
0051BE3B Script_PickupBagFromSlot
0048145C Script_PickupCompanion
004F6C70 Script_PickupContainerItem
004F8DF4 Script_PickupCurrency
0057B817 Script_PickupEquipmentSet
0057B7B5 Script_PickupEquipmentSetByName
0052D9C1 Script_PickupGuildBankItem
0052D2AE Script_PickupGuildBankMoney
0051BCD0 Script_PickupInventoryItem
00043AE1 Script_PickupItem
0051E8F9 Script_PickupMacro
00594DBE Script_PickupMerchantItem
004FDF72 Script_PickupPetAction
004FE074 Script_PickupPetSpell
00041008 Script_PickupPlayerMoney
004DAB5B Script_PickupPvpTalent
0047FD7C Script_PickupSpell
0047FD45 Script_PickupSpellBookItem
0050503E Script_PickupStablePet
004DAB20 Script_PickupTalent
0050626A Script_PickupTradeMoney
0040426B Script_PitchDownStart
00404284 Script_PitchDownStop
00404239 Script_PitchUpStart
00404252 Script_PitchUpStop
004EFD02 Script_PlaceAction
005A497D Script_PlaceAuctionBid
0046F5A1 Script_PlaceRaidMarker
00537A08 Script_PlayAutoAcceptQuestSound
0023D96A Script_PlayCreditsMusic
0023D8F2 Script_PlayGlueAmbience
0023D8B3 Script_PlayGlueMusic
003FF3EC Script_PlayMusic
003FF27C Script_PlaySound
003FF43B Script_PlaySoundFile
003FF16D Script_PlaySoundKitID
000455AA Script_PlayVocalErrorSoundID
004201DF Script_PlayerCanTeleport
004F5A5B Script_PlayerHasHearthstone
005C9829 Script_PlayerHasToy
004215E9 Script_PlayerIsPVPInactive
000427B2 Script_PortGraveyard
004261B1 Script_PreloadMovie
00041615 Script_Prestige
0040AF77 Script_PrevView
004AC1F3 Script_ProcessMapClick
0053BAC7 Script_ProcessQuestLogRewardFactions
0049289A Script_PromoteToAssistant
0049280D Script_PromoteToLeader
00523A21 Script_PurchaseSlot
0051BE23 Script_PutItemInBackpack
0051BDE1 Script_PutItemInBag
005A3B16 Script_QueryAuctionItems
0052E570 Script_QueryGuildBankLog
0052D33B Script_QueryGuildBankTab
0052EB5F Script_QueryGuildBankText
0057FEFE Script_QueryGuildEventLog
00580AAB Script_QueryGuildMembersForRecipe
0057DC15 Script_QueryGuildNews
005808A3 Script_QueryGuildRecipes
004D6ACE Script_QueryWorldCountdownTimer
005374D9 Script_QuestChooseRewardError
005375F9 Script_QuestFlagsPVP
00537628 Script_QuestGetAutoAccept
00537645 Script_QuestGetAutoLaunched
0053C6C8 Script_QuestHasPOIInfo
005377A4 Script_QuestIsDaily
00537675 Script_QuestIsFromAdventureMap
0053765D Script_QuestIsFromAreaTrigger
005377BC Script_QuestIsWeekly
0053FA94 Script_QuestLogPushQuest
0053CC22 Script_QuestLogRewardHasTreasurePicker
0053EF7B Script_QuestLogShouldShowPortrait
0053BC5C Script_QuestMapUpdateAllQuests
0053BF21 Script_QuestPOIGetIconInfo
0053C7C2 Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByIndex
0053C82B Script_QuestPOIGetQuestIDByVisibleIndex
0053C2A8 Script_QuestPOIGetSecondaryLocations
0053BF19 Script_QuestPOIUpdateIcons
00042867 Script_Quit
0023D8AB Script_QuitGame
005B5AC4 Script_RaidProfileExists
005B5AA9 Script_RaidProfileHasUnsavedChanges
000459FD Script_RandomRoll
00238537 Script_RandomizeCharCustomization
0052392A Script_ReagentBankButtonIDToInvSlotID
0005D5B9 Script_RedockChatWindows
0058800E Script_RefreshLFGList
004AB5CE Script_RefreshWorldMap
0005B81D Script_RegisterAddonMessagePrefix
0004161D Script_RegisterCVar
0048CB18 Script_RegisterStaticConstants
0058A33A Script_RejectProposal
0004015F Script_ReloadUI
0053F4F1 Script_RemoveAutoQuestPopUp
0005C50C Script_RemoveChatWindowChannel
0005C342 Script_RemoveChatWindowMessages
0068BF1B Script_RemoveFriend
00501335 Script_RemoveItemFromArtifact
004DAA32 Script_RemovePvpTalent
0053AC32 Script_RemoveQuestWatch
004DA9F5 Script_RemoveTalent
0055BA07 Script_RemoveTrackedAchievement
0053AD7A Script_RemoveWorldQuestWatch
002317A7 Script_RenameCharacter
00596FE6 Script_RenamePetition
00595463 Script_RepairAllItems
0004603F Script_ReplaceEnchant
0058068B Script_ReplaceGuildMaster
0004610D Script_ReplaceTradeEnchant
0004020C Script_RepopMe
000400E1 Script_ReportBug
0005D7C7 Script_ReportPlayer
00421443 Script_ReportPlayerIsPVPAFK
00040120 Script_ReportSuggestion
0004E5A0 Script_RequestAccountCharacters
00501446 Script_RequestArtifactCompletionHistory
004B5951 Script_RequestBattlefieldScoreData
004B6A04 Script_RequestBattlegroundInstanceInfo
00593144 Script_RequestGuildApplicantsList
00580554 Script_RequestGuildChallengeInfo
00593B9A Script_RequestGuildMembership
00593D01 Script_RequestGuildMembershipList
0057E427 Script_RequestGuildPartyState
00592E07 Script_RequestGuildRecruitmentSettings
0057E2A9 Script_RequestGuildRewards
0051C23B Script_RequestInspectHonorData
00587AB7 Script_RequestLFDPartyLockInfo
00587A23 Script_RequestLFDPlayerLockInfo
004B4634 Script_RequestPVPOptionsEnabled
004B4A1F Script_RequestPVPRewards
004929BC Script_RequestRaidInfo
004B6A89 Script_RequestRandomBattlegroundInstanceInfo
00238637 Script_RequestRandomName
004B781F Script_RequestRatedInfo
005936E7 Script_RequestRecruitingGuildsList
00040167 Script_RequestTimePlayed
004B52CF Script_RequeueSkirmish
00425CAF Script_ResetAddOns
00047360 Script_ResetCPUUsage
002391C1 Script_ResetCharCustomize
0005BC0B Script_ResetChatColors
0005CC6D Script_ResetChatWindows
00043AD9 Script_ResetCursor
00047874 Script_ResetDisabledAddOns
00047433 Script_ResetInstances
00238EE9 Script_ResetPreviewFrameModel
0059558B Script_ResetSetMerchantFilter
00472AFE Script_ResetTutorials
0040AF13 Script_ResetView
004196B2 Script_ResistancePercent
0041B9E5 Script_RespondInstanceLock
00532A1E Script_RespondMailLockSendItem
00047FC5 Script_RestartGx
00047FC5 Script_RestartGx
005B59B8 Script_RestoreRaidProfileFromCopy
000408D3 Script_ResurrectGetOfferer
00040987 Script_ResurrectHasSickness
000409BC Script_ResurrectHasTimer
00045E7E Script_RetrieveCorpse
0053258D Script_ReturnInboxItem
005183A4 Script_RollOnLoot
00496645 Script_RunBinding
0051DDF5 Script_RunMacro
0051DE23 Script_RunMacroText
0004443E Script_RunScript
0023E1CB Script_RunScript
00425CA7 Script_SaveAddOns
00496754 Script_SaveBindings
00231ADE Script_SaveCharacterOrder
0057BAF5 Script_SaveEquipmentSet
005B5971 Script_SaveRaidProfileCopy
0040AEBE Script_SaveView
000428FD Script_Screenshot
0023DAFF Script_Screenshot
0004131B Script_ScriptsDisallowedForBeta
005808D7 Script_SearchGuildRecipes
005884BC Script_SearchLFGGetEncounterResults
005883FF Script_SearchLFGGetJoinedID
00588431 Script_SearchLFGGetNumResults
0004E5A0 Script_SearchLFGGetPartyResults
0004E5A0 Script_SearchLFGGetResults
00588016 Script_SearchLFGJoin
0004E5A0 Script_SearchLFGLeave
00588D10 Script_SearchLFGSort
0051DD5E Script_SecureCmdOptionParse
0053801B Script_SelectActiveQuest
00537FCF Script_SelectAvailableQuest
002316DE Script_SelectCharacter
00238E9D Script_SelectFeatureVariation
0052C39E Script_SelectGossipActiveQuest
0052C352 Script_SelectGossipAvailableQuest
0052C2EF Script_SelectGossipOption
0053ABEA Script_SelectQuestLogEntry
00523F58 Script_SelectTrainerService
000486BC Script_SelectedRealmName
00045191 Script_SellCursorItem
0005DD99 Script_SendAddonMessage
0005CF9E Script_SendChatMessage
00533008 Script_SendMail
0059772A Script_SendQuestChoiceResponse
000432AB Script_SendSoRByText
0005DFFC Script_SendSystemMessage
0068C053 Script_SendWho
0053AD27 Script_SetAbandonQuest
0041D8E2 Script_SetAchievementComparisonPortrait
0055B12F Script_SetAchievementComparisonUnit
0055BC94 Script_SetAchievementSearchString
004F02E5 Script_SetActionBarToggles
004F0576 Script_SetActionUIButton
0005B999 Script_SetActiveVoiceChannel
0021F3E7 Script_SetActiveVoiceChannelBySessionID
00425CD5 Script_SetAddonVersionCheck
000458D1 Script_SetAllowDangerousScripts
000426BE Script_SetAllowLowLevelRaid
005A3ADA Script_SetAuctionsTabShowing
000427F5 Script_SetAutoDeclineGuildInvites
004F4EDF Script_SetBackpackAutosortDisabled
004F48B4 Script_SetBagPortraitTexture
004F4A64 Script_SetBagSlotFlag
004F4F68 Script_SetBankAutosortDisabled
004F4BE4 Script_SetBankBagSlotFlag
0048292F Script_SetBarSlotFromIntro
0045B6C1 Script_SetBarberShopAlternateFormFrame
004B5E02 Script_SetBattlefieldScoreFaction
00495ACE Script_SetBinding
00495E47 Script_SetBindingClick
00495C65 Script_SetBindingItem
00495D56 Script_SetBindingMacro
00495B74 Script_SetBindingSpell
004B4B48 Script_SetBlacklistMap
0004188C Script_SetCVar
0023DD50 Script_SetCVar
00041D24 Script_SetCVarBitfield
0004290E Script_SetCemeteryPreference
0005AF6E Script_SetChannelOwner
0005AEEE Script_SetChannelPassword
00239167 Script_SetCharCustomizeBackground
0023910E Script_SetCharCustomizeFrame
002312E4 Script_SetCharSelectBackground
0023128B Script_SetCharSelectModelFrame
0023859D Script_SetCharacterCreateFacing
002391C9 Script_SetCharacterCreateType
00231A0A Script_SetCharacterSelectFacing
00239041 Script_SetCharacterTemplate
0005BCAE Script_SetChatColorNameByClass
0005C80D Script_SetChatWindowAlpha
0005C72E Script_SetChatWindowColor
0005C95B Script_SetChatWindowDocked
0005C88D Script_SetChatWindowLocked
0005C61A Script_SetChatWindowName
0005CB36 Script_SetChatWindowSavedDimensions
0005CA40 Script_SetChatWindowSavedPosition
0005C9D9 Script_SetChatWindowShown
0005C6B0 Script_SetChatWindowSize
0005C8F4 Script_SetChatWindowUninteractable
0023D627 Script_SetCheckedSystemRequirements
0023E103 Script_SetClearConfigData
000409E1 Script_SetConsoleKey
004F8C33 Script_SetCurrencyBackpack
004F8BBD Script_SetCurrencyUnused
004E458E Script_SetCurrentGraphicsSetting
0052D38A Script_SetCurrentGuildBankTab
0004528F Script_SetCurrentTitle
00042A89 Script_SetCursor
004E4052 Script_SetDefaultVideoOptions
00048BDB Script_SetDungeonDifficultyID
004AB5D6 Script_SetDungeonMapLevel
000484B8 Script_SetEuropeanNumbers
004929DA Script_SetEveryoneIsAssistant
002390C8 Script_SetFaceCustomizeCamera
0054BEED Script_SetFactionActive
0054BE94 Script_SetFactionInactive
0055CBE3 Script_SetFocusedAchievement
0068BF96 Script_SetFriendNotes
004E3DB9 Script_SetGamma
005933CD Script_SetGuildApplicantSelection
0052E16A Script_SetGuildBankTabInfo
0057FD44 Script_SetGuildBankTabItemWithdraw
0057FB40 Script_SetGuildBankTabPermissions
0052EC41 Script_SetGuildBankText
0057FCF1 Script_SetGuildBankWithdrawGoldLimit
0057FE94 Script_SetGuildInfoText
0057FAB0 Script_SetGuildMemberRank
0057E1C7 Script_SetGuildNewsFilter
00593107 Script_SetGuildRecruitmentComment
00592F07 Script_SetGuildRecruitmentSettings
0057E99A Script_SetGuildRosterSelection
0057F090 Script_SetGuildRosterShowOffline
0057D85C Script_SetGuildTradeSkillCategoryFilter
0057D816 Script_SetGuildTradeSkillItemNameFilter
0023E6FD Script_SetInCharacterCreate
0023E6DA Script_SetInCharacterSelect
0003FCF8 Script_SetInWorldUIVisibility
004F5078 Script_SetInsertItemsLeftToRight
0051BF32 Script_SetInventoryPortraitTexture
004F5CE9 Script_SetItemSearch
005304BD Script_SetItemUpgradeFromCursorItem
0054C16E Script_SetLFGBonusFactionID
0058AB52 Script_SetLFGBootVote
00589086 Script_SetLFGComment
00588F24 Script_SetLFGDungeon
00587BC7 Script_SetLFGDungeonEnabled
00587B4B Script_SetLFGHeaderCollapsed
0058887B Script_SetLFGRoles
00049109 Script_SetLegacyRaidDifficultyID
005936AF Script_SetLookingForGuildComment
005935AE Script_SetLookingForGuildSettings
00491BE5 Script_SetLootMethod
00517699 Script_SetLootPortrait
000443A7 Script_SetLootSpecialization
00491E0E Script_SetLootThreshold
0051E1BC Script_SetMacroItem
0051E3DE Script_SetMacroSpell
004AAE7D Script_SetMapByID
004AB8C0 Script_SetMapToCurrentZone
004AAD66 Script_SetMapZoom
00595560 Script_SetMerchantFilter
0049584A Script_SetModifiedClick
0040443E Script_SetMouselookOverrideBinding
004F03FD Script_SetMultiCastSpell
0045B5D1 Script_SetNextBarberShopStyle
00491EE9 Script_SetOptOutOfLoot
00495F7B Script_SetOverrideBinding
004962AA Script_SetOverrideBindingClick
004960F8 Script_SetOverrideBindingItem
004961D1 Script_SetOverrideBindingMacro
0049601F Script_SetOverrideBindingSpell
0053CBEA Script_SetPOIIconOverlapDistance
0053CC88 Script_SetPOIIconOverlapPushDistance
0004781C Script_SetPVP
004B4D7C Script_SetPVPRoles
0049222F Script_SetPartyAssignment
0005D72D Script_SetPendingReportPetTarget
0005D6C0 Script_SetPendingReportTarget
00505282 Script_SetPetSlot
00505098 Script_SetPetStablePaperdoll
00238ABF Script_SetPortraitTexture
0041D071 Script_SetPortraitTexture
0042659D Script_SetPortraitToTexture
00238CC7 Script_SetPreviewFrame
00238D49 Script_SetPreviewFrameModel
00238F35 Script_SetPreviewFramesFeature
00048CCA Script_SetRaidDifficultyID
005B559A Script_SetRaidProfileOption
005B5751 Script_SetRaidProfileSavedPosition
0049263D Script_SetRaidSubgroup
0046F411 Script_SetRaidTarget
0046F496 Script_SetRaidTargetProtected
00593AEC Script_SetRecruitingGuildSelection
004E3B0A Script_SetRefresh
0023D7C9 Script_SetSavedAccountName
005AC3D0 Script_SetSavedInstanceExtend
004E4912 Script_SetScreenResolution
00501843 Script_SetSelectedArtifact
005A33E5 Script_SetSelectedAuctionItem
002383E9 Script_SetSelectedClass
0005A917 Script_SetSelectedDisplayChannel
0054C0A3 Script_SetSelectedFaction
0068BDEF Script_SetSelectedFriend
0068C28D Script_SetSelectedIgnore
0068C2DF Script_SetSelectedMute
00238466 Script_SetSelectedPreviewGearType
00238350 Script_SetSelectedRace
004E447B Script_SetSelectedScreenResolutionIndex
0023839C Script_SetSelectedSex
004B49AB Script_SetSelectedWarGameType
00532CF3 Script_SetSendMailCOD
00532C6D Script_SetSendMailMoney
00532ADD Script_SetSendMailShowing
004F4FF1 Script_SetSortBagsRightToLeft
004DB5B5 Script_SetSpecialization
0047FC7E Script_SetSpellbookPetAction
0053F532 Script_SetSuperTrackedQuestID
00048E3E Script_SetTaxiBenchmarkMode
0054F783 Script_SetTaxiMap
0049CBAC Script_SetTracking
005063A3 Script_SetTradeCurrency
00506305 Script_SetTradeMoney
00524A58 Script_SetTrainerServiceTypeFilter
0023E383 Script_SetTrialPopUp
0004927E Script_SetUIVisibility
0023D82D Script_SetUsesToken
0040AE5F Script_SetView
00238A83 Script_SetViewingAlteredForm
0054C055 Script_SetWatchedFactionIndex
0068C8C4 Script_SetWhoToUI
0023E4F8 Script_SetWorldFrameStrata
004E3C4D Script_SetupFullscreenScale
00043A69 Script_ShowAccountAchievements
00418B21 Script_ShowBossFrameWhenUninteractable
005952A9 Script_ShowBuybackSellCursor
004F4829 Script_ShowContainerSellCursor
0023DB32 Script_ShowCursor
0068C033 Script_ShowFriends
0051BEC9 Script_ShowInventorySellCursor
00595072 Script_ShowMerchantSellCursor
00238D95 Script_ShowPreviewFrameVariation
00536C11 Script_ShowQuestComplete
00538067 Script_ShowQuestOffer
0059538A Script_ShowRepairCursor
00596E1F Script_SignPetition
00043E5A Script_SitStandOrDescendStart
004F4742 Script_SocketContainerItem
0051BD53 Script_SocketInventoryItem
0050131A Script_SocketItemToArtifact
005013CD Script_SolveArtifact
005A3A47 Script_SortAuctionApplySort
005A38D7 Script_SortAuctionClearSort
005A332B Script_SortAuctionItems
005A3956 Script_SortAuctionSetSort
004B6FD5 Script_SortBGList
004F50CC Script_SortBags
004F50EF Script_SortBankBags
004B658A Script_SortBattlefieldScoreData
0057EF59 Script_SortGuildRoster
00580F45 Script_SortGuildTradeSkill
0053D07B Script_SortQuestSortTypes
0053D073 Script_SortQuestWatches
0053D083 Script_SortQuests
004F5112 Script_SortReagentBankBags
0068C8DC Script_SortWho
003FF5AF Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
003FF583 Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
003FF643 Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
003FF66F Script_Sound_ChatSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
003FF883 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetInputDriverNameByIndex
002386B9 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumInputDrivers
003FF8F1 Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetNumOutputDrivers
003FF91D Script_Sound_GameSystem_GetOutputDriverNameByIndex
003FF87B Script_Sound_GameSystem_RestartSoundSystem
002A05A3 Script_SpellCanTargetGarrisonFollower
002A05F1 Script_SpellCanTargetGarrisonFollowerAbility
002A071D Script_SpellCanTargetGarrisonMission
002A01DA Script_SpellCanTargetItem
002A0756 Script_SpellCanTargetItemID
002A078F Script_SpellCanTargetQuest
002A030A Script_SpellCanTargetUnit
002A0B97 Script_SpellCancelQueuedSpell
002A0BB5 Script_SpellGetVisibilityInfo
004803B6 Script_SpellHasRange
002A0CB1 Script_SpellIsAlwaysShown
002A0D2A Script_SpellIsSelfBuff
002A01B5 Script_SpellIsTargeting
002A0864 Script_SpellStopCasting
002A080F Script_SpellStopTargeting
002A0213 Script_SpellTargetItem
002A038D Script_SpellTargetUnit
0004562D Script_SplashFrameCanBeShown
004F4002 Script_SplitContainerItem
0052DD47 Script_SplitGuildBankItem
00048B28 Script_StartAttack
005A2EDE Script_StartAuction
0023192A Script_StartCharacterUndelete
0055A8B1 Script_StartDuel
004B72D2 Script_StartSpectatorWarGame
004B6FEE Script_StartWarGame
004B70CD Script_StartWarGameByName
0023E0D6 Script_StopAllSFX
00048C9D Script_StopAttack
0004439C Script_StopCinematic
0023D95C Script_StopGlueAmbience
0023D9A7 Script_StopGlueMusic
0051DEB9 Script_StopMacro
003FF4FA Script_StopMusic
003FF502 Script_StopSound
004041DB Script_StrafeLeftStart
004041F1 Script_StrafeLeftStop
00404207 Script_StrafeRightStart
00404220 Script_StrafeRightStop
00042762 Script_Stuck
005806CE Script_SubmitRequiredGuildRename
00040315 Script_SummonFriend
00481CAF Script_SummonRandomCritter
00492719 Script_SwapRaidSubgroup
0055BDF3 Script_SwitchAchievementSearchTab
005323A0 Script_TakeInboxItem
005322B3 Script_TakeInboxMoney
005324C3 Script_TakeInboxTextItem
0054FCE4 Script_TakeTaxiNode
00045B01 Script_TargetDirectionEnemy
00045D53 Script_TargetDirectionFinished
00045B91 Script_TargetDirectionFriend
00045E09 Script_TargetLastEnemy
00045E1E Script_TargetLastFriend
00045D61 Script_TargetLastTarget
000455E9 Script_TargetNearest
00045829 Script_TargetNearestEnemy
0004586D Script_TargetNearestEnemyPlayer
00045913 Script_TargetNearestFriend
00045957 Script_TargetNearestFriendPlayer
0004599B Script_TargetNearestPartyMember
000459CC Script_TargetNearestRaidMember
000457FB Script_TargetPriorityHighlightEnd
00045693 Script_TargetPriorityHighlightStart
00040E23 Script_TargetTotem
0004549E Script_TargetUnit
0055005D Script_TaxiGetDestX
005500B8 Script_TaxiGetDestY
0054FE34 Script_TaxiGetNodeSlot
0054FFA7 Script_TaxiGetSrcX
00550002 Script_TaxiGetSrcY
0054FF4F Script_TaxiIsDirectFlight
0054FC70 Script_TaxiNodeCost
0054FD4A Script_TaxiNodeGetType
0054FB59 Script_TaxiNodeName
0054FBD7 Script_TaxiNodePosition
00404527 Script_TaxiRequestEarlyLanding
0004E5A0 Script_TeleportToDebugObject
000403CE Script_TimeoutResurrect
0004E5A0 Script_ToggleAnimKitDisplay
004040F7 Script_ToggleAutoRun
000477FE Script_TogglePVP
004FE12B Script_TogglePetAutocast
0040406B Script_ToggleRun
000453A9 Script_ToggleSelfHighlight
0004686B Script_ToggleSheath
0047FBA6 Script_ToggleSpellAutocast
00404B96 Script_ToggleWindowed
00472A4C Script_TriggerTutorial
005BEDA9 Script_TurnInGuildCharter
00404177 Script_TurnLeftStart
00404190 Script_TurnLeftStop
0040429D Script_TurnOrActionStart
004042D5 Script_TurnOrActionStop
004041A9 Script_TurnRightStart
004041C2 Script_TurnRightStop
0023193F Script_UndeleteCharacter
00536CC1 Script_UnignoreQuest
00492103 Script_UninviteUnit
00420C6C Script_UnitAffectingCombat
0041EC66 Script_UnitAlternatePowerCounterInfo
0041EAA1 Script_UnitAlternatePowerInfo
0041EE6F Script_UnitAlternatePowerTextureInfo
0041B288 Script_UnitArmor
00419BDE Script_UnitAttackBothHands
0041AB12 Script_UnitAttackPower
0041A743 Script_UnitAttackSpeed
0041CE57 Script_UnitAura
0041E578 Script_UnitBattlePetLevel
0041E41B Script_UnitBattlePetSpeciesID
0041E4C6 Script_UnitBattlePetType
0041B57D Script_UnitBonusArmor
0041CBFE Script_UnitBuff
0041F9A6 Script_UnitCanAssist
0041FBB7 Script_UnitCanAttack
0041F55C Script_UnitCanCooperate
0041FE70 Script_UnitCanPetBattle
0041DFE6 Script_UnitCastingInfo
0041E6F5 Script_UnitChannelInfo
00418912 Script_UnitClass
00418E3E Script_UnitClassBase
00420323 Script_UnitClassification
0041982F Script_UnitControllingVehicle
0041DB78 Script_UnitCreatureFamily
0041DAF0 Script_UnitCreatureType
0041A4E2 Script_UnitDamage
0041CC46 Script_UnitDebuff
0041B00E Script_UnitDefense
0041AC4D Script_UnitDetailedThreatSituation
004185C6 Script_UnitDistanceSquared
004216E7 Script_UnitEffectiveLevel
0041B61F Script_UnitExists
0041D6B2 Script_UnitFactionGroup
0041B19A Script_UnitFullName
00419979 Script_UnitGUID
0058A883 Script_UnitGetAvailableRoles
0041E63C Script_UnitGetIncomingHeals
0041E9EB Script_UnitGetTotalAbsorbs
0041EA46 Script_UnitGetTotalHealAbsorbs
0041C200 Script_UnitGroupRolesAssigned
0041F795 Script_UnitHPPerStamina
004FB405 Script_UnitHasIncomingResurrection
0058A01E Script_UnitHasLFGDeserter
00589DD0 Script_UnitHasLFGRandomCooldown
00046779 Script_UnitHasRelicSlot
00419BAD Script_UnitHasVehiclePlayerFrameUI
00419B82 Script_UnitHasVehicleUI
0041C090 Script_UnitHealth
0041C265 Script_UnitHealthMax
0041BC49 Script_UnitHonor
0041BB6D Script_UnitHonorLevel
0041BE65 Script_UnitHonorMax
0041C8AE Script_UnitInBattleground
00491181 Script_UnitInOtherParty
0041C47A Script_UnitInParty
00417DAF Script_UnitInPhase
0041C6E4 Script_UnitInRaid
00418035 Script_UnitInRange
004194BC Script_UnitInVehicle
00419B57 Script_UnitInVehicleControlSeat
00419CFF Script_UnitInVehicleHidesPetFrame
0041CB30 Script_UnitIsAFK
0041E37F Script_UnitIsBattlePet
0041DD16 Script_UnitIsBattlePetCompanion
0041FFDE Script_UnitIsCharmed
0042097C Script_UnitIsConnected
0041B23A Script_UnitIsControlling
0041C1B2 Script_UnitIsCorpse
0041CDC0 Script_UnitIsDND
00420025 Script_UnitIsDead
0042050E Script_UnitIsDeadOrGhost
0041ECE8 Script_UnitIsEnemy
0041FEF1 Script_UnitIsFeignDeath
0041F08B Script_UnitIsFriend
0042027E Script_UnitIsGhost
00491874 Script_UnitIsGroupAssistant
004916F3 Script_UnitIsGroupLeader
0041BECF Script_UnitIsInMyGuild
00417FB1 Script_UnitIsMercenary
0041BAFD Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersBattlePet
0041BBD7 Script_UnitIsOtherPlayersPet
0041CF71 Script_UnitIsPVP
0041D36A Script_UnitIsPVPFreeForAll
0041D032 Script_UnitIsPVPSanctuary
0041B96A Script_UnitIsPlayer
00420111 Script_UnitIsPossessed
004205F9 Script_UnitIsQuestBoss
0041C423 Script_UnitIsRaidOfficer
0041FA4B Script_UnitIsSameServer
0005B487 Script_UnitIsSilenced
0021F69C Script_UnitIsTalking
0041CE95 Script_UnitIsTapDenied
0041CEF5 Script_UnitIsTrivial
0042073D Script_UnitIsUnconscious
0041B843 Script_UnitIsUnit
0041B817 Script_UnitIsVisible
0041DEE2 Script_UnitIsWildBattlePet
00491787 Script_UnitLeadsAnyGroup
0042155B Script_UnitLevel
0041C91F Script_UnitMana
0041CC8E Script_UnitManaMax
00419D55 Script_UnitName
0041F865 Script_UnitNumPowerBarTimers
0041FE0A Script_UnitOnTaxi
0041B6C6 Script_UnitPVPName
0041CAED Script_UnitPlayerControlled
0041C5F2 Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInParty
0041CA94 Script_UnitPlayerOrPetInRaid
00421099 Script_UnitPosition
0041C91F Script_UnitPower
0041F31E Script_UnitPowerBarTimerInfo
0041CC8E Script_UnitPowerMax
0041D404 Script_UnitPowerType
0041C026 Script_UnitPrestige
00418292 Script_UnitRace
0041A422 Script_UnitRangedAttack
0041AD64 Script_UnitRangedAttackPower
0041A18B Script_UnitRangedDamage
0041E8F6 Script_UnitReaction
0041B4FE Script_UnitRealmRelationship
004192F8 Script_UnitResistance
004207DE Script_UnitSelectionColor
0041EAEC Script_UnitSetRole
00420D05 Script_UnitSex
004213D1 Script_UnitShouldDisplayName
0041AE9F Script_UnitSpellHaste
0041C63F Script_UnitStagger
00419A0E Script_UnitStat
0041A398 Script_UnitSwitchToVehicleSeat
00419D2B Script_UnitTargetsVehicleInRaidUI
0041AF34 Script_UnitThreatPercentageOfLead
0041AA28 Script_UnitThreatSituation
0041961C Script_UnitUsingVehicle
0041A072 Script_UnitVehicleSeatCount
0041A0D9 Script_UnitVehicleSeatInfo
0041A049 Script_UnitVehicleSkin
0041B903 Script_UnitXP
0041BA19 Script_UnitXPMax
004824C6 Script_UnlearnSpecialization
0055977B Script_UnlockVoidStorage
00046CAF Script_UpdateAddOnCPUUsage
00046A10 Script_UpdateAddOnMemoryUsage
002384A1 Script_UpdateCustomizationBackground
002384BE Script_UpdateCustomizationScene
0051C1CF Script_UpdateInventoryAlertStatus
004AC261 Script_UpdateMapHighlight
002319D5 Script_UpdateSelectionCustomizationScene
004B499E Script_UpdateWarGamesList
004AAABB Script_UpdateWorldMapArrow
005305DA Script_UpgradeItem
004EFC2D Script_UseAction
004F415C Script_UseContainerItem
0057B8CA Script_UseEquipmentSet
004F5AAB Script_UseHearthstone
0051BCFC Script_UseInventoryItem
00047FD6 Script_UseItemByName
0053B741 Script_UseQuestLogSpecialItem
00041283 Script_UseSoulstone
005C977D Script_UseToy
005C97E6 Script_UseToyByName
00482F9A Script_UseWorldMapActionButtonSpellOnQuest
004046EC Script_VehicleAimDecrement
00404684 Script_VehicleAimDownStart
0040468D Script_VehicleAimDownStop
004047DB Script_VehicleAimGetAngle
004048AF Script_VehicleAimGetNormAngle
004049BE Script_VehicleAimGetNormPower
00404696 Script_VehicleAimIncrement
00404749 Script_VehicleAimRequestAngle
00404812 Script_VehicleAimRequestNormAngle
0040495C Script_VehicleAimSetNormPower
00404672 Script_VehicleAimUpStart
0040467B Script_VehicleAimUpStop
0040AFE2 Script_VehicleCameraZoomIn
0040AFEB Script_VehicleCameraZoomOut
0040453A Script_VehicleExit
00404619 Script_VehicleNextSeat
004045C0 Script_VehiclePrevSeat
0023E27B Script_VideoDeviceState
0023E263 Script_VideoDriverState
00580A17 Script_ViewGuildRecipes
0023E3DB Script_VisitPromotionURL
003FF873 Script_VoiceChat_ActivatePrimaryCaptureCallback
003FF84C Script_VoiceChat_GetCurrentMicrophoneSignalLevel
003FF825 Script_VoiceChat_IsPlayingLoopbackSound
003FF7FB Script_VoiceChat_IsRecordingLoopbackSound
003FF7EB Script_VoiceChat_PlayLoopbackSound
003FF7A3 Script_VoiceChat_RecordLoopbackSound
003FF71C Script_VoiceChat_StartCapture
003FF79B Script_VoiceChat_StopCapture
003FF7F3 Script_VoiceChat_StopPlayingLoopbackSound
003FF7E3 Script_VoiceChat_StopRecordingLoopbackSound
0021EFC0 Script_VoiceEnumerateCaptureDevices
0021EF2C Script_VoiceEnumerateOutputDevices
0021F1E5 Script_VoiceGetCurrentCaptureDevice
0021F1AC Script_VoiceGetCurrentOutputDevice
0021F684 Script_VoiceIsDisabledByClient
00048EC6 Script_VoicePushToTalkStart
00048EC6 Script_VoicePushToTalkStop
0021F103 Script_VoiceSelectCaptureDevice
0021F055 Script_VoiceSelectOutputDevice
004B772D Script_WarGameRespond
0023E498 Script_WasScreenFirstDisplayed
0023E225 Script_WillShaderModelBeSupported
0052D53C Script_WithdrawGuildBankMoney
004AAE00 Script_ZoomOut
```

Events


```
namespace WoWEvent {
    enum {
    UNIT_PET = 1,
    UNIT_TARGET = 2,
    UNIT_HEALTH = 3,
    UNIT_MAXHEALTH = 4,
    UNIT_DISPLAYPOWER = 5,
    UNIT_FACTION = 6,
    UNIT_LEVEL = 7,
    UNIT_DAMAGE = 8,
    UNIT_ATTACK_SPEED = 9,
    UNIT_RANGEDDAMAGE = 10,
    UNIT_SPELL_HASTE = 11,
    UNIT_FLAGS = 12,
    UNIT_RESISTANCES = 13,
    UNIT_ATTACK_POWER = 14,
    UNIT_PET_EXPERIENCE = 15,
    UNIT_RANGED_ATTACK_POWER = 16,
    UNIT_MANA = 17,
    UNIT_STATS = 18,
    UNIT_AURA = 19,
    UNIT_COMBAT = 20,
    UNIT_NAME_UPDATE = 21,
    UNIT_PORTRAIT_UPDATE = 22,
    UNIT_MODEL_CHANGED = 23,
    UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = 24,
    UNIT_CLASSIFICATION_CHANGED = 25,
    UNIT_TARGETABLE_CHANGED = 26,
    ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 27,
    PLAYER_XP_UPDATE = 28,
    PLAYER_REGEN_DISABLED = 29,
    PLAYER_REGEN_ENABLED = 30,
    PLAYER_AURAS_CHANGED = 31,
    PLAYER_ENTER_COMBAT = 32,
    PLAYER_LEAVE_COMBAT = 33,
    PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = 34,
    PLAYER_FOCUS_CHANGED = 35,
    PLAYER_CONTROL_LOST = 36,
    PLAYER_CONTROL_GAINED = 37,
    PLAYER_FARSIGHT_FOCUS_CHANGED = 38,
    PLAYER_LEVEL_UP = 39,
    PLAYER_MONEY = 40,
    PLAYER_DAMAGE_DONE_MODS = 41,
    PLAYER_TOTEM_UPDATE = 42,
    PLAYER_AVG_ITEM_LEVEL_UPDATE = 43,
    ZONE_CHANGED = 44,
    ZONE_CHANGED_INDOORS = 45,
    ZONE_CHANGED_NEW_AREA = 46,
    MINIMAP_UPDATE_ZOOM = 47,
    MINIMAP_UPDATE_TRACKING = 48,
    SCREENSHOT_STARTED = 49,
    SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED = 50,
    SCREENSHOT_FAILED = 51,
    ACTIONBAR_SHOWGRID = 52,
    ACTIONBAR_HIDEGRID = 53,
    ACTIONBAR_PAGE_CHANGED = 54,
    ACTIONBAR_SLOT_CHANGED = 55,
    ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_STATE = 56,
    ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 57,
    ACTIONBAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 58,
    ACTIONBAR_SHOW_BOTTOMLEFT = 59,
    UPDATE_SUMMONPETS_ACTION = 60,
    UPDATE_BONUS_ACTIONBAR = 61,
    UPDATE_OVERRIDE_ACTIONBAR = 62,
    UPDATE_EXTRA_ACTIONBAR = 63,
    UPDATE_VEHICLE_ACTIONBAR = 64,
    UPDATE_POSSESS_BAR = 65,
    PARTY_MEMBERS_CHANGED = 66,
    PARTY_LEADER_CHANGED = 67,
    PARTY_MEMBER_ENABLE = 68,
    PARTY_MEMBER_DISABLE = 69,
    PARTY_LOOT_METHOD_CHANGED = 70,
    PARTY_REFER_A_FRIEND_UPDATED = 71,
    SYSMSG = 72,
    UI_ERROR_MESSAGE = 73,
    UI_INFO_MESSAGE = 74,
    UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR = 75,
    CHAT_MSG_ADDON = 76,
    CHAT_MSG_SYSTEM = 77,
    CHAT_MSG_SAY = 78,
    CHAT_MSG_PARTY = 79,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID = 80,
    CHAT_MSG_GUILD = 81,
    CHAT_MSG_OFFICER = 82,
    CHAT_MSG_YELL = 83,
    CHAT_MSG_WHISPER = 84,
    CHAT_MSG_WHISPER_INFORM = 85,
    CHAT_MSG_EMOTE = 86,
    CHAT_MSG_TEXT_EMOTE = 87,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_SAY = 88,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_PARTY = 89,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_YELL = 90,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_WHISPER = 91,
    CHAT_MSG_MONSTER_EMOTE = 92,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL = 93,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_JOIN = 94,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LEAVE = 95,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_LIST = 96,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE = 97,
    CHAT_MSG_CHANNEL_NOTICE_USER = 98,
    CHAT_MSG_AFK = 99,
    CHAT_MSG_DND = 100,
    CHAT_MSG_IGNORED = 101,
    CHAT_MSG_SKILL = 102,
    CHAT_MSG_LOOT = 103,
    CHAT_MSG_CURRENCY = 104,
    CHAT_MSG_MONEY = 105,
    CHAT_MSG_OPENING = 106,
    CHAT_MSG_TRADESKILLS = 107,
    CHAT_MSG_PET_INFO = 108,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_MISC_INFO = 109,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = 110,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_HONOR_GAIN = 111,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = 112,
    CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_NEUTRAL = 113,
    CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_ALLIANCE = 114,
    CHAT_MSG_BG_SYSTEM_HORDE = 115,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID_LEADER = 116,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID_WARNING = 117,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_WHISPER = 118,
    CHAT_MSG_RAID_BOSS_EMOTE = 119,
    CHAT_MSG_FILTERED = 120,
    CHAT_MSG_RESTRICTED = 121,
    CHAT_MSG_ACHIEVEMENT = 123,
    CHAT_MSG_GUILD_ACHIEVEMENT = 124,
    CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_COMBAT_LOG = 125,
    CHAT_MSG_PET_BATTLE_INFO = 126,
    CHAT_MSG_INSTANCE_CHAT = 127,
    CHAT_MSG_INSTANCE_CHAT_LEADER = 128,
    CHAT_MSG_GUILD_ITEM_LOOTED = 129,
    RAID_BOSS_WHISPER = 130,
    RAID_BOSS_EMOTE = 131,
    QUEST_BOSS_EMOTE = 132,
    LANGUAGE_LIST_CHANGED = 133,
    ALTERNATIVE_DEFAULT_LANGUAGE_CHANGED = 134,
    TIME_PLAYED_MSG = 135,
    SPELLS_CHANGED = 136,
    CURRENT_SPELL_CAST_CHANGED = 137,
    SPELL_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 138,
    SPELL_UPDATE_USABLE = 139,
    SPELL_UPDATE_CHARGES = 140,
    CHARACTER_POINTS_CHANGED = 141,
    SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = 142,
    ITEM_PUSH = 143,
    LOOT_OPENED = 144,
    LOOT_READY = 145,
    LOOT_SLOT_CLEARED = 146,
    LOOT_SLOT_CHANGED = 147,
    LOOT_CLOSED = 148,
    PLAYER_LOGIN = 149,
    PLAYER_LOGOUT = 150,
    PLAYER_ENTERING_WORLD = 151,
    PLAYER_LEAVING_WORLD = 152,
    PLAYER_ALIVE = 153,
    PLAYER_DEAD = 154,
    PLAYER_CAMPING = 155,
    PLAYER_QUITING = 156,
    LOGOUT_CANCEL = 157,
    RESURRECT_REQUEST = 158,
    PARTY_INVITE_REQUEST = 159,
    PARTY_INVITE_CANCEL = 160,
    GUILD_INVITE_REQUEST = 161,
    GUILD_INVITE_CANCEL = 162,
    GUILD_MOTD = 163,
    TRADE_REQUEST = 164,
    TRADE_REQUEST_CANCEL = 165,
    LOOT_BIND_CONFIRM = 166,
    EQUIP_BIND_CONFIRM = 167,
    EQUIP_BIND_TRADEABLE_CONFIRM = 168,
    USE_BIND_CONFIRM = 169,
    DELETE_ITEM_CONFIRM = 170,
    CURSOR_UPDATE = 171,
    ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = 172,
    ITEM_TEXT_TRANSLATION = 173,
    ITEM_TEXT_READY = 174,
    ITEM_TEXT_CLOSED = 175,
    GOSSIP_SHOW = 176,
    GOSSIP_CONFIRM = 177,
    GOSSIP_CONFIRM_CANCEL = 178,
    GOSSIP_ENTER_CODE = 179,
    GOSSIP_CLOSED = 180,
    QUEST_GREETING = 181,
    QUEST_DETAIL = 182,
    QUEST_PROGRESS = 183,
    QUEST_COMPLETE = 184,
    QUEST_FINISHED = 185,
    QUEST_ITEM_UPDATE = 186,
    QUEST_AUTOCOMPLETE = 187,
    TAXIMAP_OPENED = 188,
    TAXIMAP_CLOSED = 189,
    QUEST_LOG_UPDATE = 190,
    WORLD_QUEST_COMPLETED_BY_SPELL = 191,
    TRAINER_SHOW = 192,
    TRAINER_UPDATE = 193,
    TRAINER_DESCRIPTION_UPDATE = 194,
    TRAINER_CLOSED = 195,
    CVAR_UPDATE = 196,
    TRADE_SKILL_SHOW = 197,
    TRADE_SKILL_DATA_SOURCE_CHANGING = 198,
    TRADE_SKILL_DATA_SOURCE_CHANGED = 199,
    TRADE_SKILL_LIST_UPDATE = 200,
    TRADE_SKILL_DETAILS_UPDATE = 201,
    TRADE_SKILL_NAME_UPDATE = 202,
    TRADE_SKILL_CLOSE = 203,
    NEW_RECIPE_LEARNED = 204,
    OBLITERUM_FORGE_SHOW = 205,
    OBLITERUM_FORGE_CLOSE = 206,
    OBLITERUM_FORGE_PENDING_ITEM_CHANGED = 207,
    MERCHANT_SHOW = 208,
    MERCHANT_UPDATE = 209,
    MERCHANT_FILTER_ITEM_UPDATE = 210,
    MERCHANT_CONFIRM_TRADE_TIMER_REMOVAL = 211,
    MERCHANT_CLOSED = 212,
    TRADE_SHOW = 213,
    TRADE_CLOSED = 214,
    TRADE_UPDATE = 215,
    TRADE_ACCEPT_UPDATE = 216,
    TRADE_TARGET_ITEM_CHANGED = 217,
    TRADE_PLAYER_ITEM_CHANGED = 218,
    TRADE_MONEY_CHANGED = 219,
    PLAYER_TRADE_MONEY = 220,
    BAG_OPEN = 221,
    BAG_UPDATE = 222,
    BAG_UPDATE_DELAYED = 223,
    BAG_CLOSED = 224,
    BAG_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 225,
    BAG_NEW_ITEMS_UPDATED = 226,
    BAG_SLOT_FLAGS_UPDATED = 227,
    BANK_BAG_SLOT_FLAGS_UPDATED = 228,
    LOCALPLAYER_PET_RENAMED = 229,
    UNIT_ATTACK = 230,
    UNIT_DEFENSE = 231,
    PET_ATTACK_START = 232,
    PET_ATTACK_STOP = 233,
    UPDATE_MOUSEOVER_UNIT = 234,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = 235,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_START = 236,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_STOP = 237,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = 238,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED_QUIET = 239,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = 240,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_DELAYED = 241,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = 242,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_START = 243,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_UPDATE = 244,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_CHANNEL_STOP = 245,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTIBLE = 246,
    UNIT_SPELLCAST_NOT_INTERRUPTIBLE = 247,
    PLAYER_GUILD_UPDATE = 248,
    QUEST_ACCEPT_CONFIRM = 249,
    PLAYERBANKSLOTS_CHANGED = 250,
    PLAYERREAGENTBANKSLOTS_CHANGED = 251,
    BANKFRAME_OPENED = 252,
    BANKFRAME_CLOSED = 253,
    PLAYERBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 254,
    REAGENTBANK_PURCHASED = 255,
    REAGENTBANK_UPDATE = 256,
    FRIENDLIST_UPDATE = 257,
    IGNORELIST_UPDATE = 258,
    MUTELIST_UPDATE = 259,
    PET_BAR_UPDATE = 260,
    PET_BAR_UPDATE_COOLDOWN = 261,
    PET_BAR_SHOWGRID = 262,
    PET_BAR_HIDEGRID = 263,
    PET_BAR_HIDE = 264,
    PET_BAR_UPDATE_USABLE = 265,
    MINIMAP_PING = 266,
    MIRROR_TIMER_START = 267,
    MIRROR_TIMER_PAUSE = 268,
    MIRROR_TIMER_STOP = 269,
    WORLD_MAP_UPDATE = 270,
    AUTOFOLLOW_BEGIN = 271,
    AUTOFOLLOW_END = 272,
    CINEMATIC_START = 273,
    CINEMATIC_STOP = 274,
    UPDATE_FACTION = 275,
    CLOSE_WORLD_MAP = 276,
    OPEN_TABARD_FRAME = 277,
    CLOSE_TABARD_FRAME = 278,
    TABARD_CANSAVE_CHANGED = 279,
    GUILD_REGISTRAR_SHOW = 280,
    GUILD_REGISTRAR_CLOSED = 281,
    DUEL_REQUESTED = 282,
    DUEL_OUTOFBOUNDS = 283,
    DUEL_INBOUNDS = 284,
    DUEL_FINISHED = 285,
    TUTORIAL_TRIGGER = 286,
    PET_DISMISS_START = 287,
    UPDATE_BINDINGS = 288,
    UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORMS = 289,
    UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_FORM = 290,
    UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_USABLE = 291,
    UPDATE_SHAPESHIFT_COOLDOWN = 292,
    WHO_LIST_UPDATE = 293,
    PETITION_SHOW = 294,
    PETITION_CLOSED = 295,
    EXECUTE_CHAT_LINE = 296,
    UPDATE_MACROS = 297,
    UPDATE_TICKET = 298,
    UPDATE_WEB_TICKET = 299,
    UPDATE_CHAT_WINDOWS = 300,
    CONFIRM_XP_LOSS = 301,
    CORPSE_IN_RANGE = 302,
    CORPSE_IN_INSTANCE = 303,
    CORPSE_OUT_OF_RANGE = 304,
    UPDATE_GM_STATUS = 305,
    PLAYER_UNGHOST = 306,
    BIND_ENCHANT = 307,
    REPLACE_ENCHANT = 308,
    TRADE_REPLACE_ENCHANT = 309,
    TRADE_POTENTIAL_BIND_ENCHANT = 310,
    TRADE_POTENTIAL_REMOVE_TRANSMOG = 311,
    PLAYER_UPDATE_RESTING = 312,
    UPDATE_EXHAUSTION = 313,
    PLAYER_FLAGS_CHANGED = 314,
    GUILD_ROSTER_UPDATE = 315,
    GM_PLAYER_INFO = 316,
    MAIL_SHOW = 317,
    MAIL_CLOSED = 318,
    SEND_MAIL_MONEY_CHANGED = 319,
    SEND_MAIL_COD_CHANGED = 320,
    MAIL_SEND_INFO_UPDATE = 321,
    MAIL_SEND_SUCCESS = 322,
    MAIL_INBOX_UPDATE = 323,
    MAIL_LOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 324,
    MAIL_UNLOCK_SEND_ITEMS = 325,
    BATTLEFIELDS_SHOW = 326,
    BATTLEFIELDS_CLOSED = 327,
    UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_STATUS = 328,
    UPDATE_BATTLEFIELD_SCORE = 329,
    BATTLEFIELD_QUEUE_TIMEOUT = 330,
    AUCTION_HOUSE_SHOW = 331,
    AUCTION_HOUSE_CLOSED = 332,
    NEW_AUCTION_UPDATE = 333,
    AUCTION_ITEM_LIST_UPDATE = 334,
    AUCTION_OWNED_LIST_UPDATE = 335,
    AUCTION_BIDDER_LIST_UPDATE = 336,
    PET_UI_UPDATE = 337,
    PET_UI_CLOSE = 338,
    SAVED_VARIABLES_TOO_LARGE = 339,
    VARIABLES_LOADED = 340,
    MACRO_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 341,
    MACRO_ACTION_BLOCKED = 342,
    START_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 343,
    STOP_AUTOREPEAT_SPELL = 344,
    PET_STABLE_SHOW = 345,
    PET_STABLE_UPDATE = 346,
    PET_STABLE_UPDATE_PAPERDOLL = 347,
    PET_STABLE_CLOSED = 348,
    RAID_ROSTER_UPDATE = 349,
    UPDATE_PENDING_MAIL = 350,
    UPDATE_INVENTORY_ALERTS = 351,
    UPDATE_INVENTORY_DURABILITY = 352,
    UPDATE_TRADESKILL_RECAST = 353,
    OPEN_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 354,
    UPDATE_MASTER_LOOT_LIST = 355,
    START_LOOT_ROLL = 356,
    CANCEL_LOOT_ROLL = 357,
    CONFIRM_LOOT_ROLL = 358,
    CONFIRM_DISENCHANT_ROLL = 359,
    INSTANCE_BOOT_START = 360,
    INSTANCE_BOOT_STOP = 361,
    LEARNED_SPELL_IN_TAB = 362,
    CONFIRM_TALENT_WIPE = 363,
    CONFIRM_BINDER = 364,
    MAIL_FAILED = 365,
    CLOSE_INBOX_ITEM = 366,
    CONFIRM_SUMMON = 367,
    CANCEL_SUMMON = 368,
    BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 369,
    IGR_BILLING_NAG_DIALOG = 370,
    PLAYER_SKINNED = 371,
    TABARD_SAVE_PENDING = 372,
    UNIT_QUEST_LOG_CHANGED = 373,
    PLAYER_PVP_KILLS_CHANGED = 374,
    PLAYER_PVP_RANK_CHANGED = 375,
    INSPECT_HONOR_UPDATE = 376,
    UPDATE_WORLD_STATES = 377,
    AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_IN_RANGE = 378,
    AREA_SPIRIT_HEALER_OUT_OF_RANGE = 379,
    PLAYTIME_CHANGED = 380,
    UPDATE_LFG_TYPES = 381,
    UPDATE_LFG_LIST = 382,
    UPDATE_LFG_LIST_INCREMENTAL = 383,
    LFG_LIST_AVAILABILITY_UPDATE = 384,
    LFG_LIST_ACTIVE_ENTRY_UPDATE = 385,
    LFG_LIST_ENTRY_CREATION_FAILED = 386,
    LFG_LIST_SEARCH_RESULTS_RECEIVED = 387,
    LFG_LIST_SEARCH_RESULT_UPDATED = 388,
    LFG_LIST_SEARCH_FAILED = 389,
    LFG_LIST_APPLICANT_UPDATED = 390,
    LFG_LIST_APPLICANT_LIST_UPDATED = 391,
    LFG_LIST_JOINED_GROUP = 392,
    LFG_LIST_ENTRY_EXPIRED_TOO_MANY_PLAYERS = 393,
    LFG_LIST_ENTRY_EXPIRED_TIMEOUT = 394,
    LFG_LIST_APPLICATION_STATUS_UPDATED = 395,
    READY_CHECK = 396,
    READY_CHECK_CONFIRM = 397,
    READY_CHECK_FINISHED = 398,
    RAID_TARGET_UPDATE = 399,
    GMSURVEY_DISPLAY = 400,
    UPDATE_INSTANCE_INFO = 401,
    SOCKET_INFO_UPDATE = 402,
    SOCKET_INFO_ACCEPT = 403,
    SOCKET_INFO_SUCCESS = 404,
    SOCKET_INFO_CLOSE = 405,
    SOCKET_INFO_FAILURE = 406,
    PETITION_VENDOR_SHOW = 407,
    PETITION_VENDOR_CLOSED = 408,
    PETITION_VENDOR_UPDATE = 409,
    COMBAT_TEXT_UPDATE = 410,
    QUEST_WATCH_UPDATE = 411,
    QUEST_WATCH_LIST_CHANGED = 412,
    QUEST_WATCH_OBJECTIVES_CHANGED = 413,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_SUCCESS = 414,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SETUP_LOAD_FAILURE = 415,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_SUCCESS = 416,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_QUERY_LOAD_FAILURE = 417,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_SUCCESS = 418,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_ARTICLE_LOAD_FAILURE = 419,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SYSTEM_MOTD_UPDATED = 420,
    KNOWLEDGE_BASE_SERVER_MESSAGE = 421,
    KNOWN_TITLES_UPDATE = 422,
    NEW_TITLE_EARNED = 423,
    OLD_TITLE_LOST = 424,
    LFG_UPDATE = 425,
    LFG_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 426,
    LFG_PROPOSAL_SHOW = 427,
    LFG_PROPOSAL_FAILED = 428,
    LFG_PROPOSAL_SUCCEEDED = 429,
    LFG_ROLE_UPDATE = 430,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_UPDATE = 431,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_SHOW = 432,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_HIDE = 433,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_ROLE_CHOSEN = 434,
    LFG_QUEUE_STATUS_UPDATE = 435,
    LFG_BOOT_PROPOSAL_UPDATE = 436,
    LFG_LOCK_INFO_RECEIVED = 437,
    LFG_UPDATE_RANDOM_INFO = 438,
    LFG_OFFER_CONTINUE = 439,
    LFG_OPEN_FROM_GOSSIP = 440,
    LFG_COMPLETION_REWARD = 441,
    LFG_INVALID_ERROR_MESSAGE = 442,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_UPDATE = 443,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_SHOW = 444,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_HIDE = 445,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_DECLINED = 446,
    LFG_READY_CHECK_PLAYER_IS_READY = 447,
    LFG_ROLE_CHECK_DECLINED = 448,
    PARTY_LFG_RESTRICTED = 449,
    PLAYER_ROLES_ASSIGNED = 450,
    COMBAT_RATING_UPDATE = 451,
    MODIFIER_STATE_CHANGED = 452,
    UPDATE_STEALTH = 453,
    ENABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 454,
    DISABLE_TAXI_BENCHMARK = 455,
    VOICE_START = 456,
    VOICE_STOP = 457,
    VOICE_STATUS_UPDATE = 458,
    VOICE_CHANNEL_STATUS_UPDATE = 459,
    UPDATE_FLOATING_CHAT_WINDOWS = 460,
    RAID_INSTANCE_WELCOME = 461,
    MOVIE_RECORDING_PROGRESS = 462,
    MOVIE_COMPRESSING_PROGRESS = 463,
    MOVIE_UNCOMPRESSED_MOVIE = 464,
    VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_START = 465,
    VOICE_PUSH_TO_TALK_STOP = 466,
    GUILDBANKFRAME_OPENED = 467,
    GUILDBANKFRAME_CLOSED = 468,
    GUILDBANKBAGSLOTS_CHANGED = 469,
    GUILDBANK_ITEM_LOCK_CHANGED = 470,
    GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TABS = 471,
    GUILDBANK_UPDATE_MONEY = 472,
    GUILDBANKLOG_UPDATE = 473,
    GUILDBANK_UPDATE_WITHDRAWMONEY = 474,
    GUILDBANK_UPDATE_TEXT = 475,
    GUILDBANK_TEXT_CHANGED = 476,
    CHANNEL_UI_UPDATE = 477,
    CHANNEL_COUNT_UPDATE = 478,
    CHANNEL_ROSTER_UPDATE = 479,
    CHANNEL_VOICE_UPDATE = 480,
    CHANNEL_INVITE_REQUEST = 481,
    CHANNEL_PASSWORD_REQUEST = 482,
    CHANNEL_FLAGS_UPDATED = 483,
    VOICE_SESSIONS_UPDATE = 484,
    VOICE_CHAT_ENABLED_UPDATE = 485,
    VOICE_LEFT_SESSION = 486,
    INSPECT_READY = 487,
    VOICE_SELF_MUTE = 488,
    VOICE_PLATE_START = 489,
    VOICE_PLATE_STOP = 490,
    ARENA_SEASON_WORLD_STATE = 491,
    GUILD_EVENT_LOG_UPDATE = 492,
    GUILDTABARD_UPDATE = 493,
    SOUND_DEVICE_UPDATE = 494,
    COMMENTATOR_MAP_UPDATE = 495,
    COMMENTATOR_ENTER_WORLD = 496,
    COMBAT_LOG_EVENT = 497,
    COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED = 498,
    COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_UPDATE = 499,
    COMMENTATOR_PLAYER_NAME_OVERRIDE_UPDATE = 500,
    PLAYER_ENTERING_BATTLEGROUND = 501,
    BARBER_SHOP_OPEN = 502,
    BARBER_SHOP_CLOSE = 503,
    BARBER_SHOP_SUCCESS = 504,
    BARBER_SHOP_APPEARANCE_APPLIED = 505,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_INVITE_LIST = 506,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT_LIST = 507,
    CALENDAR_NEW_EVENT = 508,
    CALENDAR_OPEN_EVENT = 509,
    CALENDAR_CLOSE_EVENT = 510,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_EVENT = 511,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_PENDING_INVITES = 512,
    CALENDAR_EVENT_ALARM = 513,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_ERROR = 514,
    CALENDAR_ACTION_PENDING = 515,
    CALENDAR_UPDATE_GUILD_EVENTS = 516,
    VEHICLE_ANGLE_SHOW = 517,
    VEHICLE_ANGLE_UPDATE = 518,
    VEHICLE_POWER_SHOW = 519,
    UNIT_ENTERING_VEHICLE = 520,
    UNIT_ENTERED_VEHICLE = 521,
    UNIT_EXITING_VEHICLE = 522,
    UNIT_EXITED_VEHICLE = 523,
    VEHICLE_PASSENGERS_CHANGED = 524,
    PLAYER_GAINS_VEHICLE_DATA = 525,
    PLAYER_LOSES_VEHICLE_DATA = 526,
    PET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION = 527,
    LEVEL_GRANT_PROPOSED = 528,
    SYNCHRONIZE_SETTINGS = 529,
    PLAY_MOVIE = 530,
    RUNE_POWER_UPDATE = 531,
    RUNE_TYPE_UPDATE = 532,
    ACHIEVEMENT_EARNED = 533,
    CRITERIA_EARNED = 534,
    CRITERIA_COMPLETE = 535,
    CRITERIA_UPDATE = 536,
    RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_LIST = 537,
    PET_RENAMEABLE = 538,
    CURRENCY_DISPLAY_UPDATE = 539,
    COMPANION_LEARNED = 540,
    COMPANION_UNLEARNED = 541,
    COMPANION_UPDATE = 542,
    UNIT_THREAT_LIST_UPDATE = 543,
    UNIT_THREAT_SITUATION_UPDATE = 544,
    GLYPH_ADDED = 545,
    GLYPH_REMOVED = 546,
    GLYPH_UPDATED = 547,
    GLYPH_ENABLED = 548,
    GLYPH_DISABLED = 549,
    USE_GLYPH = 550,
    CANCEL_GLYPH_CAST = 551,
    ACTIVATE_GLYPH = 552,
    TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_UPDATE = 553,
    TRACKED_ACHIEVEMENT_LIST_CHANGED = 554,
    ACHIEVEMENT_SEARCH_UPDATED = 555,
    ARENA_OPPONENT_UPDATE = 556,
    INSPECT_ACHIEVEMENT_READY = 557,
    RAISED_AS_GHOUL = 558,
    PARTY_CONVERTED_TO_RAID = 559,
    PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_SHOW = 560,
    PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE_UPDATE_AVAILABLE = 561,
    QUEST_ACCEPTED = 562,
    QUEST_TURNED_IN = 563,
    PLAYER_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED = 564,
    PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = 565,
    ACTIVE_TALENT_GROUP_CHANGED = 566,
    PLAYER_CHARACTER_UPGRADE_TALENT_COUNT_CHANGED = 567,
    PET_SPECIALIZATION_CHANGED = 568,
    PREVIEW_TALENT_POINTS_CHANGED = 569,
    PREVIEW_TALENT_PRIMARY_TREE_CHANGED = 570,
    WEAR_EQUIPMENT_SET = 571,
    EQUIPMENT_SETS_CHANGED = 572,
    TRANSMOG_OUTFITS_CHANGED = 573,
    INSTANCE_LOCK_START = 574,
    INSTANCE_LOCK_STOP = 575,
    INSTANCE_LOCK_WARNING = 576,
    PLAYER_EQUIPMENT_CHANGED = 577,
    ITEM_LOCKED = 578,
    ITEM_UNLOCKED = 579,
    TRADE_SKILL_FILTER_UPDATE = 580,
    EQUIPMENT_SWAP_PENDING = 581,
    EQUIPMENT_SWAP_FINISHED = 582,
    NPC_PVPQUEUE_ANYWHERE = 583,
    UPDATE_MULTI_CAST_ACTIONBAR = 584,
    ENABLE_XP_GAIN = 585,
    DISABLE_XP_GAIN = 586,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTRY_INVITE = 587,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_ENTERED = 588,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_REQUEST_RESPONSE = 589,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_STATUS_UPDATE = 590,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECT_PENDING = 591,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_EJECTED = 592,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_DROP_TIMER_STARTED = 593,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_DROP_TIMER_CANCELED = 594,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_QUEUE_INVITE = 595,
    BATTLEFIELD_MGR_STATE_CHANGE = 596,
    PVP_TYPES_ENABLED = 597,
    WORLD_STATE_UI_TIMER_UPDATE = 598,
    WORLD_STATE_TIMER_START = 599,
    WORLD_STATE_TIMER_STOP = 600,
    END_BOUND_TRADEABLE = 601,
    UPDATE_CHAT_COLOR_NAME_BY_CLASS = 602,
    GMRESPONSE_RECEIVED = 603,
    VEHICLE_UPDATE = 604,
    WOW_MOUSE_NOT_FOUND = 605,
    CHAT_COMBAT_MSG_ARENA_POINTS_GAIN = 606,
    MAIL_SUCCESS = 607,
    TALENTS_INVOLUNTARILY_RESET = 608,
    INSTANCE_ENCOUNTER_ENGAGE_UNIT = 609,
    QUEST_POI_UPDATE = 610,
    PLAYER_DIFFICULTY_CHANGED = 611,
    CHAT_MSG_PARTY_LEADER = 612,
    VOTE_KICK_REASON_NEEDED = 613,
    ENABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 614,
    DISABLE_LOW_LEVEL_RAID = 615,
    CHAT_MSG_TARGETICONS = 616,
    AUCTION_HOUSE_DISABLED = 617,
    AUCTION_MULTISELL_START = 618,
    AUCTION_MULTISELL_UPDATE = 619,
    AUCTION_MULTISELL_FAILURE = 620,
    PET_SPELL_POWER_UPDATE = 621,
    BN_CONNECTED = 622,
    BN_DISCONNECTED = 623,
    BN_SELF_ONLINE = 624,
    BN_SELF_OFFLINE = 625,
    BN_INFO_CHANGED = 626,
    BN_FRIEND_LIST_SIZE_CHANGED = 627,
    BN_FRIEND_INVITE_LIST_INITIALIZED = 628,
    BN_FRIEND_INVITE_SEND_RESULT = 629,
    BN_FRIEND_INVITE_ADDED = 630,
    BN_FRIEND_INVITE_REMOVED = 631,
    BN_FRIEND_INFO_CHANGED = 632,
    BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_CHANGED = 633,
    BN_CUSTOM_MESSAGE_LOADED = 634,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER = 635,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_INFORM = 636,
    BN_CHAT_WHISPER_UNDELIVERABLE = 637,
    BN_BLOCK_LIST_UPDATED = 638,
    BN_SYSTEM_MESSAGE = 639,
    BN_REQUEST_FOF_SUCCEEDED = 640,
    BN_REQUEST_FOF_FAILED = 641,
    BN_NEW_PRESENCE = 642,
    BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_ONLINE = 643,
    BN_FRIEND_ACCOUNT_OFFLINE = 644,
    BATTLETAG_INVITE_SHOW = 645,
    MASTERY_UPDATE = 646,
    SPEED_UPDATE = 647,
    LIFESTEAL_UPDATE = 648,
    AVOIDANCE_UPDATE = 649,
    STURDINESS_UPDATE = 650,
    COMMENTATOR_PARTY_INFO_REQUEST = 651,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_ALERT = 652,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST = 653,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_BROADCAST_INFORM = 654,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_INLINE_TOAST_CONVERSATION = 655,
    CHAT_MSG_BN_WHISPER_PLAYER_OFFLINE = 656,
    PLAYER_TRADE_CURRENCY = 657,
    TRADE_CURRENCY_CHANGED = 658,
    WEIGHTED_SPELL_UPDATED = 659,
    GUILD_XP_UPDATE = 660,
    GUILD_PERK_UPDATE = 661,
    GUILD_TRADESKILL_UPDATE = 662,
    UNIT_POWER = 663,
    UNIT_POWER_FREQUENT = 664,
    UNIT_MAXPOWER = 665,
    ENABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 666,
    DISABLE_DECLINE_GUILD_INVITE = 667,
    GUILD_RECIPE_KNOWN_BY_MEMBERS = 668,
    RESEARCH_ARTIFACT_UPDATE = 669,
    RESEARCH_ARTIFACT_HISTORY_READY = 670,
    RESEARCH_ARTIFACT_COMPLETE = 671,
    RESEARCH_ARTIFACT_DIG_SITE_UPDATED = 672,
    ARCHAEOLOGY_TOGGLE = 673,
    ARCHAEOLOGY_CLOSED = 674,
    ARTIFACT_DIGSITE_COMPLETE = 675,
    ARCHAEOLOGY_FIND_COMPLETE = 676,
    ARCHAEOLOGY_SURVEY_CAST = 677,
    SPELL_FLYOUT_UPDATE = 678,
    UNIT_CONNECTION = 679,
    UNIT_HEAL_PREDICTION = 680,
    ENTERED_DIFFERENT_INSTANCE_FROM_PARTY = 681,
    ROLE_CHANGED_INFORM = 682,
    GUILD_REWARDS_LIST = 683,
    ROLE_POLL_BEGIN = 684,
    REQUEST_CEMETERY_LIST_RESPONSE = 685,
    WARGAME_REQUESTED = 686,
    GUILD_NEWS_UPDATE = 687,
    CHAT_SERVER_DISCONNECTED = 688,
    CHAT_SERVER_RECONNECTED = 689,
    STREAMING_ICON = 690,
    RECEIVED_ACHIEVEMENT_MEMBER_LIST = 691,
    SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_SHOW = 692,
    SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_HIDE = 693,
    SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_SHOW = 694,
    SPELL_ACTIVATION_OVERLAY_GLOW_HIDE = 695,
    UNIT_PHASE = 696,
    UNIT_POWER_BAR_SHOW = 697,
    UNIT_POWER_BAR_HIDE = 698,
    UNIT_POWER_BAR_TIMER_UPDATE = 699,
    GUILD_RANKS_UPDATE = 700,
    PVP_RATED_STATS_UPDATE = 701,
    PVP_REWARDS_UPDATE = 702,
    CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_GUILD_XP_GAIN = 703,
    GUILD_PARTY_STATE_UPDATED = 704,
    GET_ITEM_INFO_RECEIVED = 705,
    MAX_SPELL_START_RECOVERY_OFFSET_CHANGED = 706,
    UNIT_HEALTH_FREQUENT = 707,
    GUILD_REP_UPDATED = 708,
    BN_BLOCK_FAILED_TOO_MANY = 709,
    SPELL_PUSHED_TO_ACTIONBAR = 710,
    START_TIMER = 711,
    LF_GUILD_POST_UPDATED = 712,
    LF_GUILD_BROWSE_UPDATED = 713,
    LF_GUILD_RECRUITS_UPDATED = 714,
    LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_UPDATED = 715,
    LF_GUILD_RECRUIT_LIST_CHANGED = 716,
    LF_GUILD_MEMBERSHIP_LIST_CHANGED = 717,
    GUILD_CHALLENGE_UPDATED = 718,
    GUILD_CHALLENGE_COMPLETED = 719,
    RESTRICTED_ACCOUNT_WARNING = 720,
    EJ_LOOT_DATA_RECIEVED = 721,
    EJ_DIFFICULTY_UPDATE = 722,
    SEARCH_DB_LOADED = 723,
    AJ_REWARD_DATA_RECEIVED = 724,
    COMPACT_UNIT_FRAME_PROFILES_LOADED = 725,
    CONFIRM_BEFORE_USE = 726,
    CLEAR_BOSS_EMOTES = 727,
    INCOMING_RESURRECT_CHANGED = 728,
    TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_MONEY = 729,
    TRIAL_CAP_REACHED_LEVEL = 730,
    REQUIRED_GUILD_RENAME_RESULT = 731,
    GUILD_RENAME_REQUIRED = 732,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_OPEN = 733,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_CLOSE = 734,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_UPDATE = 735,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_ITEM_UPDATE = 736,
    TRANSMOGRIFY_SUCCESS = 737,
    APPEARANCE_SEARCH_UPDATED = 738,
    VOID_STORAGE_OPEN = 739,
    VOID_STORAGE_CLOSE = 740,
    VOID_STORAGE_UPDATE = 741,
    VOID_STORAGE_CONTENTS_UPDATE = 742,
    VOID_STORAGE_DEPOSIT_UPDATE = 743,
    VOID_TRANSFER_DONE = 744,
    VOID_DEPOSIT_WARNING = 745,
    INVENTORY_SEARCH_UPDATE = 746,
    PLAYER_REPORT_SUBMITTED = 747,
    SOR_BY_TEXT_UPDATED = 748,
    SHOW_FACTION_SELECT_UI = 749,
    NEUTRAL_FACTION_SELECT_RESULT = 750,
    SOR_START_EXPERIENCE_INCOMPLETE = 751,
    SOR_COUNTS_UPDATED = 752,
    SELF_RES_SPELL_CHANGED = 753,
    SESSION_TIME_ALERT = 754,
    PET_JOURNAL_LIST_UPDATE = 755,
    BATTLE_PET_CURSOR_CLEAR = 756,
    MOUNT_CURSOR_CLEAR = 757,
    GROUP_ROSTER_UPDATE = 758,
    GROUP_JOINED = 759,
    GROUP_LEFT = 760,
    PVP_POWER_UPDATE = 761,
    PET_BATTLE_OPENING_START = 762,
    PET_BATTLE_OPENING_DONE = 763,
    PET_BATTLE_HEALTH_CHANGED = 764,
    PET_BATTLE_MAX_HEALTH_CHANGED = 765,
    PET_BATTLE_TURN_STARTED = 766,
    PET_BATTLE_PET_CHANGED = 767,
    PET_BATTLE_ABILITY_CHANGED = 768,
    PET_BATTLE_CAPTURED = 769,
    PET_BATTLE_XP_CHANGED = 770,
    PET_BATTLE_LEVEL_CHANGED = 771,
    PET_BATTLE_FINAL_ROUND = 772,
    PET_BATTLE_OVER = 773,
    PET_BATTLE_CLOSE = 774,
    PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_RESULTS = 775,
    PET_BATTLE_PET_ROUND_PLAYBACK_COMPLETE = 776,
    PET_BATTLE_ACTION_SELECTED = 777,
    PET_BATTLE_AURA_APPLIED = 778,
    PET_BATTLE_AURA_CHANGED = 779,
    PET_BATTLE_AURA_CANCELED = 780,
    PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUESTED = 781,
    PET_BATTLE_PVP_DUEL_REQUEST_CANCEL = 782,
    PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSE_MATCH = 783,
    PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_DECLINED = 784,
    PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_PROPOSAL_ACCEPTED = 785,
    PET_BATTLE_PET_TYPE_CHANGED = 786,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_MAPS_UPDATE = 787,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_START = 788,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_RESET = 789,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_COMPLETED = 790,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_NEW_RECORD = 791,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_LEADERS_UPDATE = 792,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_KEYSTONE_RECEPTABLE_OPEN = 793,
    CHALLENGE_MODE_KEYSTONE_SLOTTED = 794,
    SPELL_CONFIRMATION_PROMPT = 795,
    SPELL_CONFIRMATION_TIMEOUT = 796,
    BONUS_ROLL_ACTIVATE = 797,
    BONUS_ROLL_DEACTIVATE = 798,
    BONUS_ROLL_STARTED = 799,
    BONUS_ROLL_FAILED = 800,
    BONUS_ROLL_RESULT = 801,
    SHOW_LOOT_TOAST = 802,
    SHOW_LOOT_TOAST_UPGRADE = 803,
    SHOW_LOOT_TOAST_LEGENDARY_LOOTED = 804,
    SHOW_PVP_FACTION_LOOT_TOAST = 805,
    QUEST_LOOT_RECEIVED = 806,
    BLACK_MARKET_OPEN = 807,
    BLACK_MARKET_CLOSE = 808,
    BLACK_MARKET_UNAVAILABLE = 809,
    BLACK_MARKET_ITEM_UPDATE = 810,
    BLACK_MARKET_BID_RESULT = 811,
    BLACK_MARKET_OUTBID = 812,
    BLACK_MARKET_WON = 813,
    QUICK_TICKET_SYSTEM_STATUS = 814,
    ITEM_RESTORATION_BUTTON_STATUS = 815,
    QUICK_TICKET_THROTTLE_CHANGED = 816,
    LOOT_ITEM_AVAILABLE = 817,
    LOOT_ROLLS_COMPLETE = 818,
    LOOT_ITEM_ROLL_WON = 819,
    SCENARIO_UPDATE = 820,
    SCENARIO_CRITERIA_UPDATE = 821,
    SCENARIO_POI_UPDATE = 822,
    SCENARIO_SPELL_UPDATE = 823,
    SCENARIO_COMPLETED = 824,
    SCENARIO_CRITERIA_SHOW_STATE_UPDATE = 825,
    PET_JOURNAL_PET_DELETED = 826,
    PET_JOURNAL_PET_REVOKED = 827,
    PET_JOURNAL_PET_RESTORED = 828,
    PET_JOURNAL_CAGE_FAILED = 829,
    LOOT_HISTORY_FULL_UPDATE = 830,
    LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_COMPLETE = 831,
    LOOT_HISTORY_ROLL_CHANGED = 832,
    LOOT_HISTORY_AUTO_SHOW = 833,
    ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_OPENED = 834,
    ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_CLOSED = 835,
    ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_SET_ITEM = 836,
    ITEM_UPGRADE_MASTER_UPDATE = 837,
    PET_JOURNAL_PETS_HEALED = 838,
    PET_JOURNAL_NEW_BATTLE_SLOT = 839,
    PET_JOURNAL_TRAP_LEVEL_SET = 840,
    UNIT_OTHER_PARTY_CHANGED = 841,
    ARENA_PREP_OPPONENT_SPECIALIZATIONS = 842,
    PET_JOURNAL_AUTO_SLOTTED_PET = 843,
    PET_BATTLE_QUEUE_STATUS = 844,
    SPELL_POWER_CHANGED = 845,
    SCRIPT_ACHIEVEMENT_PLAYER_NAME = 846,
    NEW_WMO_CHUNK = 847,
    PET_BATTLE_LOOT_RECEIVED = 848,
    LOSS_OF_CONTROL_ADDED = 849,
    LOSS_OF_CONTROL_UPDATE = 850,
    QUEST_CHOICE_UPDATE = 851,
    QUEST_CHOICE_CLOSE = 852,
    BATTLEPET_FORCE_NAME_DECLENSION = 853,
    UNIT_ABSORB_AMOUNT_CHANGED = 854,
    UNIT_HEAL_ABSORB_AMOUNT_CHANGED = 855,
    LFG_BONUS_FACTION_ID_UPDATED = 856,
    MAP_BAR_UPDATE = 857,
    LOADING_SCREEN_ENABLED = 858,
    LOADING_SCREEN_DISABLED = 859,
    BATTLEGROUND_POINTS_UPDATE = 860,
    BATTLEGROUND_OBJECTIVES_UPDATE = 861,
    PLAYER_LOOT_SPEC_UPDATED = 862,
    PVP_ROLE_UPDATE = 863,
    SIMPLE_BROWSER_WEB_PROXY_FAILED = 864,
    SIMPLE_BROWSER_WEB_ERROR = 865,
    VIGNETTE_ADDED = 866,
    VIGNETTE_REMOVED = 867,
    ENCOUNTER_START = 868,
    ENCOUNTER_END = 869,
    BOSS_KILL = 870,
    INSTANCE_GROUP_SIZE_CHANGED = 871,
    SUPER_TRACKED_QUEST_CHANGED = 872,
    PROVING_GROUNDS_SCORE_UPDATE = 873,
    PRODUCT_CHOICE_UPDATE = 874,
    RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_SYSTEM_STATUS = 875,
    PLAYER_STARTED_MOVING = 876,
    PLAYER_STOPPED_MOVING = 877,
    RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_INVITATION_FAILED = 878,
    RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_INVITER_FRIEND_ADDED = 879,
    RECRUIT_A_FRIEND_CAN_EMAIL = 880,
    LUA_WARNING = 881,
    BN_CHAT_MSG_ADDON = 882,
    MOUNT_JOURNAL_USABILITY_CHANGED = 883,
    MOUNT_JOURNAL_SEARCH_UPDATED = 884,
    QUEST_REMOVED = 885,
    TASK_PROGRESS_UPDATE = 886,
    GARRISON_UPDATE = 887,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_UPDATE = 888,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_PLACED = 889,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_REMOVED = 890,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_LIST_UPDATE = 891,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_ERROR = 892,
    GARRISON_ARCHITECT_OPENED = 893,
    GARRISON_ARCHITECT_CLOSED = 894,
    GARRISON_MISSION_NPC_OPENED = 895,
    GARRISON_MISSION_NPC_CLOSED = 896,
    GARRISON_SHIPYARD_NPC_OPENED = 897,
    GARRISON_SHIPYARD_NPC_CLOSED = 898,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_ACTIVATED = 899,
    GARRISON_BUILDING_ACTIVATABLE = 900,
    GARRISON_MISSION_LIST_UPDATE = 901,
    GARRISON_MISSION_STARTED = 902,
    GARRISON_MISSION_COMPLETE_RESPONSE = 903,
    GARRISON_MISSION_FINISHED = 904,
    GARRISON_MISSION_BONUS_ROLL_COMPLETE = 905,
    GARRISON_MISSION_BONUS_ROLL_LOOT = 906,
    GARRISON_RANDOM_MISSION_ADDED = 907,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_LIST_UPDATE = 908,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_ADDED = 909,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_REMOVED = 910,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_XP_CHANGED = 911,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_DURABILITY_CHANGED = 912,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_CATEGORIES_UPDATED = 913,
    GARRISON_SHOW_LANDING_PAGE = 914,
    GARRISON_HIDE_LANDING_PAGE = 915,
    GARRISON_LANDINGPAGE_SHIPMENTS = 916,
    SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_OPENED = 917,
    SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_CLOSED = 918,
    SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_INFO = 919,
    SHIPMENT_CRAFTER_REAGENT_UPDATE = 920,
    SHIPMENT_UPDATE = 921,
    GARRISON_SHIPMENT_RECEIVED = 922,
    GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_NPC_OPENED = 923,
    GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_NPC_CLOSED = 924,
    GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_FOLLOWERS_GENERATED = 925,
    GARRISON_RECRUITMENT_READY = 926,
    GARRISON_RECRUIT_FOLLOWER_RESULT = 927,
    GARRISON_FOLLOWER_UPGRADED = 928,
    GARRISON_MISSION_AREA_BONUS_ADDED = 929,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_SHOW_UI = 930,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_CLOSE_UI = 931,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_LIST_LOADED = 932,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_REPLACED = 933,
    GARRISON_TALENT_UPDATE = 934,
    GARRISON_TALENT_COMPLETE = 935,
    GARRISON_TALENT_NPC_OPENED = 936,
    GARRISON_TALENT_NPC_CLOSED = 937,
    QUESTLINE_UPDATE = 938,
    GARRISON_TRADESKILL_NPC_CLOSED = 939,
    TOYS_UPDATED = 940,
    HEIRLOOMS_UPDATED = 941,
    HEIRLOOM_UPGRADE_TARGETING_CHANGED = 942,
    TRANSMOG_COLLECTION_UPDATED = 943,
    TRANSMOG_COLLECTION_LOADED = 944,
    TRANSMOG_COLLECTION_ITEM_UPDATE = 945,
    TRANSMOG_COLLECTION_CAMERA_UPDATE = 946,
    TRANSMOG_SOURCE_COLLECTABILITY_UPDATE = 947,
    GARRISON_MONUMENT_SELECTED_TROPHY_ID_LOADED = 948,
    CHARACTER_UPGRADE_SPELL_TIER_SET = 949,
    GARRISON_USE_PARTY_GARRISON_CHANGED = 950,
    GARRISON_BUILDINGS_SWAPPED = 951,
    GARRISON_RECALL_PORTAL_LAST_USED_TIME = 952,
    GARRISON_RECALL_PORTAL_USED = 953,
    ARTIFACT_UPDATE = 954,
    ARTIFACT_CLOSE = 955,
    ARTIFACT_XP_UPDATE = 956,
    ARTIFACT_RESPEC_PROMPT = 957,
    GARRISON_INVASION_AVAILABLE = 958,
    GARRISON_INVASION_UNAVAILABLE = 959,
    GARRISON_UPGRADEABLE_RESULT = 960,
    HEARTHSTONE_BOUND = 961,
    NPE_TUTORIAL_UPDATE = 962,
    TWITTER_STATUS_UPDATE = 963,
    TWITTER_LINK_RESULT = 964,
    TWITTER_POST_RESULT = 965,
    SOCIAL_ITEM_RECEIVED = 966,
    AJ_DUNGEON_ACTION = 967,
    AJ_RAID_ACTION = 968,
    AJ_PVP_ACTION = 969,
    AJ_PVP_SKIRMISH_ACTION = 970,
    AJ_PVE_LFG_ACTION = 971,
    AJ_PVP_LFG_ACTION = 972,
    AJ_PVP_RBG_ACTION = 973,
    AJ_QUEST_LOG_OPEN = 974,
    AJ_REFRESH_DISPLAY = 975,
    AJ_OPEN = 976,
    ENCOUNTER_LOOT_RECEIVED = 977,
    TALKINGHEAD_REQUESTED = 978,
    TALKINGHEAD_CLOSE = 979,
    SOUNDKIT_FINISHED = 980,
    ADVENTURE_MAP_OPEN = 981,
    ADVENTURE_MAP_CLOSE = 982,
    ADVENTURE_MAP_UPDATE_POIS = 983,
    ADVENTURE_MAP_UPDATE_INSETS = 984,
    ADVENTURE_MAP_QUEST_UPDATE = 985,
    HONOR_LEVEL_UPDATE = 986,
    HONOR_XP_UPDATE = 987,
    HONOR_PRESTIGE_UPDATE = 988,
    NAME_PLATE_CREATED = 989,
    NAME_PLATE_UNIT_ADDED = 990,
    NAME_PLATE_UNIT_REMOVED = 991,
    PLAYER_PVP_TALENT_UPDATE = 992,
    SPEC_INVOLUNTARILY_CHANGED = 993,
    PRESTIGE_AND_HONOR_INVOLUNTARILY_CHANGED = 994,
    PLAYER_LEARN_TALENT_FAILED = 995,
    PLAYER_LEARN_PVP_TALENT_FAILED = 996,
    QUEST_IGNORED = 997,
    QUEST_UNIGNORED = 998,
    EVENT_TUTORIAL_UNHIGHLIGHT_SPELL = 999,
    EVENT_TUTORIAL_HIGHLIGHT_SPELL = 1000,
    EVENT_CLASS_TRIAL_TIMER_START = 1001,
    EVENT_CLASS_TRIAL_UPGRADE_COMPLETE = 1002,
    CHARACTER_ITEM_FIXUP_NOTIFICATION = 1003,
    SET_GLUE_SCREEN = 1004,
    START_GLUE_MUSIC = 1005,
    DISCONNECTED_FROM_SERVER = 1006,
    OPEN_STATUS_DIALOG = 1007,
    ADDON_LIST_UPDATE = 1008,
    CHARACTER_LIST_UPDATE = 1009,
    UPDATE_SELECTED_CHARACTER = 1010,
    OPEN_REALM_LIST = 1011,
    GET_PREFERRED_REALM_INFO = 1012,
    UPDATE_SELECTED_RACE = 1013,
    SELECT_LAST_CHARACTER = 1014,
    SELECT_FIRST_CHARACTER = 1015,
    GLUE_SCREENSHOT_SUCCEEDED = 1016,
    GLUE_SCREENSHOT_FAILED = 1017,
    PATCH_UPDATE_PROGRESS = 1018,
    PATCH_DOWNLOADED = 1019,
    SHOW_SERVER_ALERT = 1020,
    FRAMES_LOADED = 1021,
    FORCE_RENAME_CHARACTER = 1022,
    CHAR_RENAME_IN_PROGRESS = 1023,
    FORCE_DECLINE_CHARACTER = 1024,
    SHOW_SURVEY_NOTIFICATION = 1025,
    PLAYER_ENTER_PIN = 1026,
    CLIENT_ACCOUNT_MISMATCH = 1027,
    PLAYER_ENTER_MATRIX = 1028,
    TIMER_ALERT = 1029,
    ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_AVAILABLE = 1030,
    ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_HEADERS_LOADED = 1031,
    ACCOUNT_MESSAGES_BODY_LOADED = 1032,
    CLIENT_TRIAL = 1033,
    PLAYER_ENTER_TOKEN = 1034,
    GAME_ACCOUNTS_UPDATED = 1035,
    CLIENT_CONVERTED = 1036,
    RANDOM_CHARACTER_NAME_RESULT = 1037,
    ACCOUNT_DATA_INITIALIZED = 1038,
    DISPLAY_PROMOTION = 1039,
    LAUNCHER_LOGIN_STATUS_CHANGED = 1040,
    LOGIN_STARTED = 1041,
    LOGIN_STOPPED = 1042,
    SCREEN_FIRST_DISPLAYED = 1043,
    CHARACTER_UPGRADE_STARTED = 1044,
    CHARACTER_UPGRADE_ABORTED = 1045,
    VAS_CHARACTER_STATE_CHANGED = 1046,
    CUSTOMIZE_CHARACTER_STARTED = 1047,
    CUSTOMIZE_CHARACTER_RESULT = 1048,
    RACE_FACTION_CHANGE_STARTED = 1049,
    RACE_FACTION_CHANGE_RESULT = 1050,
    CHAR_RESTORE_COMPLETE = 1051,
    ACCOUNT_CHARACTER_LIST_RECIEVED = 1052,
    ACCOUNT_DATA_RESTORED = 1053,
    CHARACTER_UNDELETE_STATUS_CHANGED = 1054,
    CLIENT_FEATURE_STATUS_CHANGED = 1055,
    CHARACTER_UNDELETE_FINISHED = 1056,
    TOKEN_CAN_VETERAN_BUY_UPDATE = 1057,
    CHARACTER_CREATION_RESULT = 1058,
    CHARACTER_DELETION_RESULT = 1059,
    CHARACTER_LIST_RETRIEVING = 1060,
    CHARACTER_LIST_RETRIEVAL_RESULT = 1061,
    CHARACTER_DECLINE_IN_PROGRESS = 1062,
    CHARACTER_DECLINE_RESULT = 1063,
    CHARACTER_DUPLICATE_LOGON = 1064,
    FATAL_AUTHENTICATION_FAILURE = 1065,
    DELETED_CHARACTER_LIST_RETRIEVING = 1066,
    DELETED_CHARACTER_LIST_RETRIEVAL_RESULT = 1067,
    LOGIN_STATE_CHANGED = 1068,
    REALM_LIST_UPDATED = 1069,
    CLASS_TRIAL_CHARACTER_CREATE_RESULT = 1070,
    STORE_PRODUCTS_UPDATED = 1071,
    STORE_CONFIRM_PURCHASE = 1072,
    STORE_STATUS_CHANGED = 1073,
    STORE_PRODUCT_DELIVERED = 1074,
    STORE_PURCHASE_LIST_UPDATED = 1075,
    STORE_PURCHASE_ERROR = 1076,
    STORE_ORDER_INITIATION_FAILED = 1077,
    STORE_CHARACTER_LIST_RECEIVED = 1078,
    STORE_VAS_PURCHASE_ERROR = 1079,
    STORE_VAS_PURCHASE_COMPLETE = 1080,
    STORE_BOOST_AUTO_CONSUMED = 1081,
    AUTH_CHALLENGE_UI_INVALID = 1082,
    AUTH_CHALLENGE_FINISHED = 1083,
    ADDON_LOADED = 1084,
    ADDON_ACTION_FORBIDDEN = 1085,
    ADDON_ACTION_BLOCKED = 1086,
    UI_SCALE_CHANGED = 1087,
    DISPLAY_SIZE_CHANGED = 1088,
    PRODUCT_ASSIGN_TO_TARGET_FAILED = 1089,
    PRODUCT_DISTRIBUTIONS_UPDATED = 1090,
    TOKEN_DISTRIBUTIONS_UPDATED = 1091,
    TOKEN_BUY_RESULT = 1092,
    TOKEN_SELL_RESULT = 1093,
    TOKEN_AUCTION_SOLD = 1094,
    TOKEN_MARKET_PRICE_UPDATED = 1095,
    TOKEN_SELL_CONFIRM_REQUIRED = 1096,
    TOKEN_BUY_CONFIRM_REQUIRED = 1097,
    TOKEN_REDEEM_CONFIRM_REQUIRED = 1098,
    TOKEN_REDEEM_FRAME_SHOW = 1099,
    TOKEN_REDEEM_GAME_TIME_UPDATED = 1100,
    TOKEN_REDEEM_RESULT = 1101,
    TOKEN_STATUS_CHANGED = 1102,
    UPDATE_EXPANSION_LEVEL = 1103,
    LOOT_JOURNAL_LIST_UPDATE = 1104,
    };
}
```

----------


## WiNiFiX

Removed as requested by VesperCore

----------


## VesperCore

So WiNiFiX, you think stealing offsets from my software with Reflector is a way to share on OwnedCore ?

Learn how to find them yourself...

Note that doing so, you don't even give 100% of updated offsets since we no longer uses some of them and they are either wrong or = 0;

Looking at your program on GitHub:
https://github.com/winifix/iRobot-Li...7af4438f6e76bf

That's how you do your updates, really ?

https://github.com/winifix/iRobot-Li...bot/Offsets.cs


```
// This class is no longer used, we simply reference a 3rd party dll that contains the updated offsets for free.
```

For free ? Did I agree with you that you could use a file from The Noob Company ?




> ```
> 
>  Quote edited as he changed his message.
      public static class Addresses
    {
        public enum ObjectManager
        {
            continentId = 0x108,
            firstObject = 0xd8,
            localGuid = 0xf8,
            nextObject = 0x44,
            objectGUID = 0x30,
            objectTYPE = 0x10
        }
         public class ObjectManagerClass
        {
            public static uint clientConnection;
            public static uint sCurMgr;
        }
    } 
> 
> 
> ```


It's time for me to store offsets server side and add warden-banned stuff in that class instead. Lel

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-thread-3.html ([WoW] [6.2.2.20490] Release Info Dump Thread)




> Some free offsets I got from good old reflector, some bots really need to obfuscate properly.


Well, my lawyer will learn you what it means to publicly agree that you stole code. If I'd talk to a child, I'd say, "the fact there is enough money on the table to buy your sweets doesn't mean you have the right to do so"

By the way, try and obfuscate something that is public in a public class. You wont get varname to be obfuscated for obvious reasons, this is an API, it should be read from others things. (bot.exe and others products.dll)

The informations I'm willing to share, I share them, as you can see post about db2, it doesn't mean I wanna share publicly offsets I worked 1 week on PTR to find.

----------


## WiNiFiX

@VesperCore I have removed the offsets as requested 
I have no issue finding my own offsets I only need 3 of them as it is referencing your dll was just more convenient and you did post on discord we welcome to use your api and that dll is part of that api so I figured it wouldn't be an issue.

----------


## VesperCore

I haven't used Discord or anything to authorize that.

I authorize people using my software to create products/plugins for my software using our API, not to be used anywhere else than within our application.

Well, let's not stay out of topic...

Note: ObjectManager is better when you actually give the pointer xD


```
        public enum ObjectManager
        {
            sCurMgr = 0xD48220,
            localGuid = 0xF8,
            objectGUID = 0x30,
            objectTYPE = 0x10,
            firstObject = 0xD8,
            nextObject = 0x44,
            continentId = 0x108,
        }
public enum GameInfo
        {
            GetTime = 0xCB1150, //FrameTime::GetCurTimeMs
            buildWoWVersionString = 0xCFF2A8, // buildWoWVersionStringFOUND
            gameState = 0xE55A49, // Script_IsPlayerInWorld
            isLoading = 0xCA49B0, //isLoadingFOUND
            AreaId = 0xC31C2C, // AreaIdFOUND - AreaIdFOUNDCall
            SubAreaId = AreaId - 8, // AreaId - 8 bytes
            MapTextureId = 0xC3AD28, //MapTextureIdFOUND
            zoneMap = 0xE55A64, // Script_GetZoneText
            subZoneMap = 0xE55A68, // Script_GetSubZoneText 
     }
        public enum FunctionWow
        {
            ClntObjMgrGetActivePlayerObj = 0x81722,
            FrameScript_ExecuteBuffer = 0xA6739,
            CGUnit_C__InitializeTrackingState = 0x306050, // alias CGPlayer_C__ClickToMove
            FrameScript__GetLocalizedText = 0x30095B,
            WowClientDB2__GetRowPointer = 0x20C5C7,
            CGWorldFrame__Intersect = 0x5E4708,
            Spell_C_HandleTerrainClick = 0x2B7459,
            CGUnit_C__Interact = 0x52515,
            strlen = 0x74F950,
     }
```

----------


## WiNiFiX

I only ever used Lua do string stuff so never cared for object manager I just kept that bot up dated the easy way for other ppl learning how to write bots I use my pixel based bot and don't touch memory and only believe in open source closed source is for office hours work not fun after hours bot programming.

----------


## TOM_RUS

```
        public const int s_curMgr_x64 = 0x0156DD20; // 7.0.3.22293

        public const int UnitPosition_x64 = 0x15A8;  // 7.0.3.22293

        public const int GOPosition_x64 = 0x0228;  // 7.0.3.22293

        public const int GOStats_x64 = 0x478; // 7.0.3.22293

        public const int GOBobbing_x64 = 0x1C4; // 7.0.3.22293

        public const int UnitStats_x64 = 0x1760; // 7.0.3.22293

        public const int WorldFrame_x64 = 0x017923F8; // 7.0.3.22293 CGWorldFrame::s_currentWorldFrame
        public const int WorldFrame_Camera_x64 = 0x3338; // 7.0.3.22293 CGWorldFrame::m_camera

        public const int World_NearClip_x64 = 0x0142DCD4; // 7.0.3.22293 World::GetNearClip

        public const int World_FarClip_x64 = 0x0142DCD8; // 7.0.3.22293 World::GetFarClip

        public const int World_MinFarClip_x64 = 0x0142DCDC; // 7.0.3.22293 World::GetFarClip

        public const int World_MinFarClip2_x64 = 0x0180A668; // 7.0.3.22293 World::GetFarClip

        public const int WDB_CACHE_NAME_x64 = 0x01513990 + 0x28; // 7.0.3.22293
```

There's also new gameobject types has been added


```
        ArtifactForge = 47,
        UILink = 48,
        KeystoneReceptacle = 49,
        GatheringNode = 50, // herbs and mining nodes so far got this new type...
        ChallengeModeReward = 51,
```

----------


## item

help 
item DBC 

AuraCount1
AuraCount2
AuraTable1
AuraTable2

----------


## ejt

> help 
> item DBC 
> 
> AuraCount1
> AuraCount2
> AuraTable1
> AuraTable2


I'd like those aswell, or a function where those can be found, prefer x86. Thank you  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ejt

Nevermind, seems I found it.



```
	UnitAuraCount = 0x1150,		// 7.0.3.22289
	UnitAuraTable = 0x1154,		// 7.0.3.22289
```

The struct size also changed, I got it to 0x58 



```
struct Aura
{
	uint32 unknown_00;
	uint32 unknown_04;
	uint32 unknown_08;
	uint32 unknown_0C;
	uint32 unknown_10;
	uint32 unknown_14;
	uint32 unknown_18;
	uint32 unknown_1C;
	WoWGuid OwnerGUID;
	uint32 SpellId;
	uint32 unknown_34; // ItemID?
	uint8 Flags;
	uint8 Stack;
	uint16 CasterLevel;
	uint32 Duration;
	uint32 unknown_40;
	uint32 unknown_44;
	uint32 unknown_48;
	uint32 unknown_4C;
	uint32 unknown_50;
	uint32 unknown_54;
};
```

I just got back to programming my project so struct are missing a lot of information...

----------


## VesperCore

> There's also new gameobject types has been added
> 
> 
> ```
>         ArtifactForge = 47,
>         UILink = 48,
>         KeystoneReceptacle = 49,
>         GatheringNode = 50, // herbs and mining nodes so far got this new type...
>         ChallengeModeReward = 51,
> ```


It seems GuidType got updated as well, any knowledge of updated GuidType GuidSubType ?

All my WoWUnit are considered GuidType = 5 (Transport) which is wrong, I'm gessing there is more to the SubType as well.

----------


## TOM_RUS

> It seems GuidType got updated as well, any knowledge of updated GuidType GuidSubType ?
> 
> All my WoWUnit are considered GuidType = 5 (Transport) which is wrong, I'm gessing there is more to the SubType as well.


I'm not sure what GuidSubType is, but there's my GuidType enum


```
    public enum GuidType : byte
    {
        Null,
        Uniq,
        Player,
        Item,
        WorldTransaction,
        StaticDoor,
        Transport,
        Conversation,
        Creature,
        Vehicle,
        Pet,
        GameObject,
        DynamicObject,
        AreaTrigger,
        Corpse,
        LootObject,
        SceneObject,
        Scenario,
        AIGroup,
        DynamicDoor,
        ClientActor,
        Vignette,
        CallForHelp,
        AIResource,
        AILock,
        AILockTicket,
        ChatChannel,
        Party,
        Guild,
        WowAccount,
        BNetAccount,
        GMTask,
        MobileSession,
        RaidGroup,
        Spell,
        Mail,
        WebObj,
        LFGObject,
        LFGList,
        UserRouter,
        PVPQueueGroup,
        UserClient,
        PetBattle,
        UniqueUserClient,
        BattlePet,
        CommerceObj,
        ClientSession,
        Cast
    }
```

----------


## MaiN

> It seems GuidType got updated as well, any knowledge of updated GuidType GuidSubType ?
> 
> All my WoWUnit are considered GuidType = 5 (Transport) which is wrong, I'm gessing there is more to the SubType as well.




```
public enum WoWGuidType
{
	None = 0,
	Uniq = 1,
	Player = 2,
	Item = 3,
	WorldTransaction = 4,
	StaticDoor = 5,
	Transport = 6,
	Conversation = 7,
	Creature = 8,
	Vehicle = 9,
	Pet = 10,
	GameObject = 11,
	DynamicObject = 12,
	AreaTrigger = 13,
	Corpse = 14,
	LootObject = 15,
	SceneObject = 16,
	Scenario = 17,
	AIGroup = 18,
	DynamicDoor = 19,
	ClientActor = 20,
	Vignette = 21,
	CallForHelp = 22,
	AIResource = 23,
	AILock = 24,
	AILockTicket = 25,
	ChatChannel = 26,
	Party = 27,
	Guild = 28,
	WowAccount = 29,
	BNetAccount = 30,
	GMTask = 31,
	MobileSession = 32,
	RaidGroup = 33,
	Spell = 34,
	Mail = 35,
	WebObj = 36,
	LFGObject = 37,
	LFGList = 38,
	UserRouter = 39,
	PVPQueueGroup = 40,
	UserClient = 41,
	PetBattle = 42,
	UniqUserClient = 43,
	BattlePet = 44,
	CommerceObj = 45,
	ClientSession = 46,
	Cast = 47,
}
```

This is the new enum. Creature = 8 seems correct to us.

----------


## VesperCore

> I'm not sure what GuidSubType is, but there's my GuidType enum
> 
> 
> ```
>     public enum GuidType : byte
>     {
>         Null,
>         Uniq,
>         Player,
> ...


Thanks, actually made a mistakes, it says "Vehicule" for Unit, not transport.
Which is 8 (@MaiN, same then), just my Enum weren't updated, I miss WorldTransaction,

By the way, what I call GuidSubType is this:


```
        public GuidType GetWoWType
        {
            get { return (GuidType) (_hi >> 58); }
            set { _hi |= (ulong) value << 58; }
        }

        public GuidSubType GetWoWSubType
        {
            get { return (GuidSubType) (_lo >> 56); }
            set { _lo |= (ulong) value << 56; }
        }
```

It usually returns 64 for WoWItem type. Am I wrong somewhere about this ?

----------


## hunterz2000

(rebased) 32bit CTM OFFSETS: 
PUSH(ACTION) = 0xDDE8AC
CTM_Y = PUSH + 0x28
CTM_Z = CTM_Y + 0x4
CTM_X = CTM_Z + 0x4

----------


## reliasn

> (rebased) 32bit CTM OFFSETS: 
> PUSH(ACTION) = 0xDDE8AC
> CTM_Y = PUSH + 0x28
> CTM_Z = CTM_Y + 0x4
> CTM_X = CTM_Z + 0x4


PUSH = s_trackingType
CTM_X = s_trackingPos



```
s_trackingDistThreshold = 0xDDE8E4,
s_trackingPos = 0xDDE8D4,
s_trackingTarget = 0xDDE8B0,
s_trackingTurnSpeed = 0xDDE8EC,
s_trackingType = 0xDDE8AC
```

These names are used in the leaked Mac build 18179. Use whichever name you feel most comfortable with, but do keep in mind that any s_tracking* offset is related to Click to Move.

----------


## hesa2020

Hey guys im a software engineer, ive never really did reverse engineering but i would really like to start creating bot system.
So far ive been able to do some basic stuff like reading player name, level, etc.. ( yes i know really easy )
And ... i was wondering how do you find all these offsets so quickly ? 
I mean ive tried to grab some offsets using cheat engine but it took me hours to find the right offset for player name.
What do you guys use, is there any tricks?

----------


## -Ryuk-

> Hey guys im a software engineer, ive never really did reverse engineering but i would really like to start creating bot system.
> So far ive been able to do some basic stuff like reading player name, level, etc.. ( yes i know really easy )
> And ... i was wondering how do you find all these offsets so quickly ? 
> I mean ive tried to grab some offsets using cheat engine but it took me hours to find the right offset for player name.
> What do you guys use, is there any tricks?


Ida, reverse engineering experience, custom IDA scripts, patterns

----------


## Filint

> Ida, reverse engineering experience, custom IDA scripts, patterns


And Zynamics Bindiff once you've "found the offsets" the first time will speed up finding them when a new patch comes out.

All this stuff only scratches the surface of real reverse engineering. For a good general intro to reverse engineering there are 3 good books, here's some links (they're all "available" on the internet if you know what I mean):
Practical Malware Analysis
(My favorite): Practical Reverse Engineering
secrets of reverse engineering

----------


## Zazazu

Any got SpellCooldown entry offset for x86? Try find in CE by SpellId -- but did not succeed. Any help with find offset?

----------


## shauren

> Thanks, actually made a mistakes, it says "Vehicule" for Unit, not transport.
> Which is 8 (@MaiN, same then), just my Enum weren't updated, I miss WorldTransaction,
> 
> By the way, what I call GuidSubType is this:
> 
> 
> ```
>         public GuidType GetWoWType
>         {
> ...


The only subtypes that I have been able to find out are defined here for Cast (blizz calls it cast source for this type) https://github.com/TrinityCore/Trini...s/Spell.h#L112
SPELL_CAST_SOURCE_PLAYER is the type used in CMSG_CAST_* opcodes, other types are generated serverside and seen in various packets
I have not seen any other use of subtype in the client except in ToString guid functions (which just prints it obviously giving no context on what it might be for)

----------


## iceblockman

spell cooldown

0xD362B8

----------


## Zazazu

> spell cooldown
> 
> 0xD362B8


Correct me if i wrong:
0xD362B8 + 0x4 = pointer to last used spell (if pointer [0xD362B8 + 0x4] = 0xD362B8 + 0x4 then spell list is empty, if spell.Next == 0xD362B8 + 0x4 -- its last CD spell in list)
0xD362B8 + 0x8 = pointer to last spell triggered GCD 

SpellCooldownEntry struct now like:


```
    public struct SpellCooldownEntry
    {
        IntPtr Next;
        IntPtr Prev;
        uint SpellId;
        uint ItemId;
        uint StartTime;
        uint SpellOrItemCooldownDuration;
        uint SpellCategoryId;
        uint CategoryCooldownStartTime;
        uint CategoryCooldownDuration;
        byte pad0; //byte HasCooldown;
        byte pad1;
        byte pad2;
        byte pad3;
        uint GCDStartTime;
        uint StartRecoveryCategoryId;
        uint GCDDuration;
    }
```

Result:


```
Spell		3E744C38		SpellID: 20271 ItemID: 0 [11483380 / 6000]	GCD: 11483380 0			Next: 3E745AA8	Prev: 1ED62BD
GCD		3E745AA8		SpellID: 20271 ItemID: 0 [11483380 / 0]		GCD: 11483380 1500		Next: 3E744DF0	Prev: 3E744C38
Spell		3E744DF0		SpellID: 31935 ItemID: 0 [11481733 / 15000]	GCD: 11481733 0			Next: 3E7449D0	Prev: 3E745AA8
GCD		3E7449D0		SpellID: 31935 ItemID: 0 [11481733 / 0]		GCD: 11481733 1500		Next: 1ED62BC 	Prev: 3E744DF0
```

1ED62BC = Wow.exe + 0xD362B8+0x4

----------


## KanotoInROK

hm.. i think 'CGChat__m_currentChatIndex' is '0xEB0BF0' in x86

----------


## drizz

I've uploaded my i64 where I've i spent too much time identifying lua functions.

It is available here, should you want it.

----------

